# fortheloveofgoats journal, Jumpin chickens!



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
3.    How would you define your farm?
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
35    What is on your to do list?
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
37.   In what do you trust?
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
1. Oregon, it's a beautiful place to live. It rains, it's sunny, and it snows.
2. I have two kids and a wonderful husband. I have been with my hubby for 12 years (since he was 15 and I was 17) We have been married for 8 years now.
3. We don't have much of a farm right now, but I am hoping to change that soon!
4. I would start a rescue, I love animals!
5. I built a chicken coop with my hubby, I would love to build again
6. I can't, but my hubby does
7. My Aunt, I stayed with her for a while when I was a kid (my mom was in the hospital and so she took care of me, since my Dad had to work) She had a herd of goats, some cows, sheep, ducks, chickens, doves, and she would take care of any wild animals that were injured.
8. When I get going again, it will be a hobby
9. I won't say that I know a lot about much, I am constantly learning though. I would love to learn more about sheep, goats, and pigs.
10. Growing vegetables or trees or lawns for a living
11. Yes, and I can't wait, it is my dream, has been my whole life
12. When I had my goats, I loved to sit on the hill and watch them play and eat. I also love to sit outside with my dogs and play with them. I love listening to the forest that is behind us.
13. No, but I would love to. My parent's have a tractor, but it's my Dad's baby.
14. I wish that I had time to do that, but I don't
15. I wouldn't have enough room for cows, and I am sure my neighbors wouldn't be ok with pigs. lol I would love to get more goats and chickens again.
16. I did when I was a teen with my Dad, we made a bat, and some table legs
17. I do love to garden, but I have to admit I HATE weeding. I love to grow tomatoes
18. Yes, I love fishing. Bait
19. It's a country farm
20. No I do not do wood work
21. Yes, as long as it works
22. It wouldn't matter where, just as long as I have enough acreage to have a huge farm
23. We have a wood stove that we use for when it gets really cold
24. Someone that could save all the neglected animals
25. Yes, but not as much as I am
26. I love to cook, it makes me feel good to cook and bake from scratch. I would love to have it to where all my animals produce everything that I need.
27. My goat Lil Lady. She was the best thing that ever happened to me. To be honest I haven't had a worst, hope I never will. People tell me all the time I have something special with animals
28. My husband and I used to hunt, but with his job, it's hard to. His busy season is during hunting season
29. None that I know of
30. When my parents have a cow to split, we go help. My husband kills and cuts, I package the meat
31. No we don't, we would love to though
32. To do list, everyday is taking care of kids, the house, the animals, and bake/clean. My wish list is getting more animals and starting a rescue
33. No we haven't, yes we would
34. My husband, kids, parent's and two sisters, and of coarse my animals
35. Yes, I try to, and if I can't, I get my hubby's help
36. Yes they have. My kids as well. I had my kids watch the process of an animal being cut up (I don't believe in making them watch it die though, if they want to watch, I will let them) It changed them. They make sure to eat all there meat now.
Just a note, I love talking to people, I think it's great to meet new people. I love to laugh. I can be a little sensitive at times. I love animals. I love to help others and animals any time that I can. I hope that I can start talking with some of you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

You started a journal !! I've been waiting for this !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> You started a journal !! I've been waiting for this !!!


 *blush* I have been wanting to do one, but wasn't sure. Thank you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome .. *blush* Ohh ... I can't wait to hear about Guinea Pig adventures !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad welcome to the BYH of journaling.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Trust me, I can't wait either. I hope that if people get tired of hearing about it, they will let me know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Trust me, I can't wait either. I hope that if people get tired of hearing about it, they will let me know.


We never will ...  I thought the same ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Today it is cold, but so beautiful outside. The sun is out, and we have blue sky. We have frost all on the ground, it almost look like snow. My boys (dogs) love to play outside when it's this cold. They play with my neighbors horse along the fence. I am so excited, we get our two female guinea pigs this Thursday, so we have everything that they need. One of them is for my older daughter for Christmas, so I plan on getting them, and surprising her when she gets home from school.  I really miss my goats. So any of you that would love to share pictures or stories, I would love it. I am a tom boy, and always will be. I love country music. Anything that you would like to talk about or know about me, ask. I really do love talking to people. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Well umm .. 

You shop at tractor supply alot or more at a local feed store ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well umm ..
> 
> You shop at tractor supply alot or more at a local feed store ???


My favorite farm store to shop is Coastal Farm. The people are nice and helpful, and they try to have the best prices. How about you?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Tractor supply is great for me but the local feed store is good NOT for chicks though ... 
THEY GO CRAZY during chick season ... all the farmers must buy chicks there ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Tractor supply is great for me but the local feed store is good NOT for chicks though ...
> THEY GO CRAZY during chick season ... all the farmers must buy chicks there ...


Yeah, when I go into Coastal Farm during chic time, it's hard to not buy any. Thank God, they usually are out of the Rhodies.  My husband would be upset if I came home with some chics. Maybe one day he will surprise me with some.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you once had chicks ?? You don't ??? No hens even ???? :/


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we once did. We had 2 meat chics, 2 barred rock, and 4 rhodies. We started to get eggs from them, and then the neighbors dog got in and killed all but 1. Then we thought we had everything fixed and a raccoon got in and killed the last one.  Now we don't have anything. My hubby told me that he can't take watching me suffer, and be depressed over the loss. I am hoping to convince him that we can get some more and keep all the bad thing's out! We will see. I am trying to convince him with the goats as well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

> Yeah, we once did. We had 2 meat chics, 2 barred rock, and 4 rhodies. We started to get eggs from them, and then the neighbors dog got in and killed all but 1. Then we thought we had everything fixed and a raccoon got in and killed the last one.  Now we don't have anything. My hubby told me that he can't take watching me suffer, and be depressed over the loss. I am hoping to convince him that we can get some more and keep all the bad thing's out! We will see. I am trying to convince him with the goats as well.


I HOPE TOO !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> > Yeah, we once did. We had 2 meat chics, 2 barred rock, and 4 rhodies. We started to get eggs from them, and then the neighbors dog got in and killed all but 1. Then we thought we had everything fixed and a raccoon got in and killed the last one.  Now we don't have anything. My hubby told me that he can't take watching me suffer, and be depressed over the loss. I am hoping to convince him that we can get some more and keep all the bad thing's out! We will see. I am trying to convince him with the goats as well.
> 
> 
> I HOPE TOO !!!


Thank you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

what you doing ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

I am talking to my sister who is in Hawaii for vaca. The lucky little brat.  I am also making lunch for my hubby, daughter, and I. I almost have all my chores done. What are you doing?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Me ?? I'm online ... Everything is done over here .. no more chores ... nothing much ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Wish I was done.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I really appreciate that. I would like to get to know people, do you have any idea how to get to know anyone?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so excited, tomorrow I go pick up the girls. (guinea pigs) My husband and I have been doing a lot of talking. I told him that I really want to get more goats and chickens. We have talked before, but I let him know how much I was serious. He told me that if I really want all the animals, we need to move. 1. Because we would be closer to his work 2. Because he wants more property for the animals. So I guess we will be moving. Not sure when, but I am really excited. I found out that there is a breeder of nigerians that's close to us. :bun I have found someone that has rhodies as well. I was wondering though, does anyone think that there is a better laying chicken? I want friendly, but will protect themselves. I was maybe even thinking of getting ones that are laying/meat. So now, I have made the decision to start doing research. On goats, chickens, and looking at houses. Yes I have had goats and chickens before, but I went about getting a goat wrong last time, I will be making sure to spend a bit more, and seeing proof of tests being done. I also want to do research for a great hen house, I am not going to lose any chickens this time. Oh I can't wait, I want to have them all now. I really do miss my goats. Well I hope that everyone has a great day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Buff Orpingtons are nice friendly breeds .. My buff will sit on your my and coo .. And they lay nice pink/brown eggs ... 
I'm glad about your hopefully coming goats !!  I'm so excited bout the Guinea pigs too !!!    
I hope you have a good move !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

I looked the breed up, and they sound like a good breed. Maybe my husband and I need to sit down together, and look at all the different breeds and decide. Although I am sure he won't care. He doesn't care for all the animals. Which to be honest, I think it's a good thing. I would have so many animals, I wouldn't have time or money to do anything.  I still do want to get at least a couple though. Thank you, I hope that it will be some time soon!  Thanks for being excited about the guinea pigs. I really can't wait. They are such sweet girls. I will post pictures of the houses that we are looking at, if it's ok with everyone.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I looked the breed up, and they sound like a good breed. Maybe my husband and I need to sit down together, and look at all the different breeds and decide. Although I am sure he won't care. He doesn't care for all the animals. Which to be honest, I think it's a good thing. I would have so many animals, I wouldn't have time or money to do anything.  I still do want to get at least a couple though. Thank you, I hope that it will be some time soon!  Thanks for being excited about the guinea pigs. I really can't wait. They are such sweet girls. I will post pictures of the houses that we are looking at, if it's ok with everyone.


You know that great when a person dose not care about what animals you have ...  When I asked my neighbors if they would mind letting me have goats in my yard they said, "What is next?"
 They are soooooo nice . My buffs are friendly .. Just start with chicks and give them attention and love .. (kids between the ages 6- above are great at this if given good info on how 
to pet and love them !!)


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

I have BO too (not body odor) they are docile if you raise them yourself they will be like pets and if you buy from hatcheries most can guarrantee pullets unless you get straight runs.
I have mine in a enclosed pen until they were big enough not to have to worry really but I don't have near the wildlife you do being in Colorado.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I will defiantly have to check them out then. Not sure if you were talking about me, but I live in Oregon. Thank you for responding, I really appreciate it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Well my daughter Katey isn't feeling so well today. She says that her head and tummy hurt.  I was able to get her to eat, so I am going to give her advil. I found out that a horrible flu is going around, one where you throw up and have a headache. I don't want her to have that. Thank goodness my older daughter will be out of school next week, which means no having to get up early, and maybe she can get the sleep that she needs. I am happy that I was able to finish up Christmas shopping, now I just need her to be ok for tomorrow and the rest of the week.  Hopefully the rescue will let me pick the girls up early, and we can come home and relax. Well hope that everyone is having a great day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I had what your daughter had a few weeks ago .. That was no fun ... I hope she feels better !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you. Glad to hear that you are better.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you. Glad to hear that you are better.


Oh yes .. I'm glad too .. well I hope none of you catch it ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, I hope that none of us catch it either. I was hoping to get some time with my kids, and maybe even special time with the kids and guinea pigs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you guys tell me how to keep the same thread, but change the title? Going out in my backyard I thought to myself, I should ask a BYHer if you know of a good way to kill a gopher or mole? I have tried the smoke that kills them, flooding them out, and a trap over the most recent hole. I killed one with the end of a garden hose.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Go to the first page and click EDIT ... then you can change the title !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, so I have everything ready for the girls. The cage has all the toys, bedding, food bowls, water bottle (without water for tonight) hideaway, timothy hay, and a hut. I can't wait. I hid the cage for now, as my older daughter doesn't know if she gets her guinea pig yet. She is going to be so excited. To be honest, I am not sure who is going to be more excited, her or me.  I plan on taking pictures and sharing with everyone. Let me know if I post too much, I really don't want to bother anyone. I hope everyone has a great night! I am sure I won't be able to sleep much tonight.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

PICS THAT IS NEEDED YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MANY !!!   soooo excited !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you, I am hoping to get them early in the morning. So I will post some once I get home.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

we love pictures, and your mole or gopher problem my step mom pours ammonia in the hole and covers with a brick and they don't come back.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> we love pictures, and your mole or gopher problem my step mom pours ammonia in the hole and covers with a brick and they don't come back.


Thank you! I will for sure post them. :bun Yes thank you, I will for sure get some ammonia. These guys are digging up our whole yard. I love your avatar.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that is Bambi the make up artist when she first learned she could jump and climb. She is such a clown but I love her she is a lot of fun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautiful.  Gotta love it when they figure out thing's that we wished they didn't.  Do you know what is the best meat goat?


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 14, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> we love pictures, and your mole or gopher problem my step mom pours ammonia in the hole and covers with a brick and they don't come back.


A few moth balls, pushed into the ends of the tunnels, and also you can push them down through the ground where you see tunnels, works really well also.  The will abandon their tunnels.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you as well. Do I have to worry about my dogs?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Boers, mine are spoiled rotten but keep there eyes on me when they roam and come when called love to be scratched and petted and get attention. I am new to goats only had them since September. I really think it depends on what you can get in your area and what you want you want to spend, INMHO.
Everyone will tell you what there favorite meat goat is. I probably didn't help much.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a little. I heard that the Kiko is a very hardy breed. I have noticed in my area, they are on the expensive side. I just want a good tasting, gentle, friendly breed. I would love to have a couple of does, that will NEVER be eaten, just spoiled.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my boers does are sweethearts but actually so is my buck, the only one I have that will let me scratch him without him eating


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 15, 2011)

Got moles.  So do we.  Big problem due to overdevelopment.  Some of the horse farms had to literally shut down some of their fields due to moles. 

I've tried everything.  Even mothballs.  Nothing worked.  They are adapting unfortunately.  

Good Luck.  They are a pain and I've given up.  They have section and stay there.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

F.T.L.O.G. I forgot to mention last night that Brown,Gold,or Red stars are great breeds to. My one comes to her name ....  
I love my rhodies too !!! I also have a Rhodlie but she is as small as a bantam but came out of the "rhode Island red" bin... SHE IS SO SWEET ... 
Just wanted to mention that !!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I want to get goats now. We used to have a nubian/boer doe. She was the sweetest thing. Did you have the buck from when he was a baby? Are goats like dogs, you need to do everything at a young age?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Got moles.  So do we.  Big problem due to overdevelopment.  Some of the horse farms had to literally shut down some of their fields due to moles.
> 
> I've tried everything.  Even mothballs.  Nothing worked.  They are adapting unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is crazy. (horse farms having to shut down some of their fields) I was about to give up, and that is why I thought I would ask on here. I talked to my hubby last night, and he said it wouldn't hurt to try. So we might end up like you, and say well we have tried everything, and now they get a portion of the yard. Hope not, but oh well. Thank you for letting me know, and thanks for the good luck.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> F.T.L.O.G. I forgot to mention last night that Brown,Gold,or Red stars are great breeds to. My one comes to her name ....
> I love my rhodies too !!! I also have a Rhodlie but she is as small as a bantam but came out of the "rhode Island red" bin... SHE IS SO SWEET ...
> Just wanted to mention that !!!!


That's really neat! Wow, small as a bantam? I loved our rhodies. Our barred rocks were nice, but they weren't like the rhodies. Thanks for letting me know about the others.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

So I am excited, today is the day! I am getting the girls, hopefully in 2 hours.  It depends on the rescue. If not 2 hours, it could be later today. Either way, I get them today! I can't wait to see my kids faces.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

YAH !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the girls. The dogs don't know what to think. They keep whining and licking their chops. The girls are eating, running around and talking to each other. I think they are really happy with their new home.  I will put up more pictures later. I don't want to bother them too much. Does anyone want to help with names?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

They are popcorning in their cage! Yeah. I am so excited.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

AHHHH!!!!! THEY ARE HERE !!! 
O.k. names ...

Popcorn....
Calico .... 
Missy....
Cookie ....
butter finger ...
Hot Cocoa or just Cocoa ....

more to come !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Lilly ann ...
coconut ...
fire fly .... 
Lady bug ...
Doodle ...
Chocolate chip ....
Banana ...
Sweet Pea .. 


They keep coming and coming !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Straw berry ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> AHHHH!!!!! THEY ARE HERE !!!
> O.k. names ...
> 
> Popcorn....
> ...


 Thanks for being excited! Thanks for the names too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Hazelnut .....
Ginger or Ginger bread ....
Flower ... 
SUGAR ???  



THEY ARE TOOOO CUTE !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Lemon aid .. ( sounds silly maybe ... ) 
Buttercup 
Bella
Short cake 
Cupcake 
Cherry Blossom 
Watermelon 
 I'll try to keep them coming !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hazelnut .....
> Ginger or Ginger bread ....
> Flower ...
> SUGAR ???
> ...


Thank you. I haven't been on here much, I have been with the girls. We will be having a family meeting on the names for the girls, thanks for the names. If anyone else wants to help, I would love it! Or if SMFG, if you have more, we would love it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Or if SMFG, if you have more, we would love it.


Pecan ...
Penny ....
Cotton Candy ... 
Sweet heart ...
Pentunia ....
  more will come ...  I keep coming up with them !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations on getting those sweet girls home.  How are they doing so far?  I guess they are like rabbits and just need a few days to themselves to get used to their new surroundings and the new people that will love and take care of them.  

Regarding names, hope you and the family have fun thinking of names for these sweet girls.  Plus it looks like SmallFarmGirl gave lots of good suggestions.  

Wishing you all the luck and can't wait to hear what y'all picked for names.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on getting those sweet girls home.  How are they doing so far?  I guess they are like rabbits and just need a few days to themselves to get used to their new surroundings and the new people that will love and take care of them.
> 
> Regarding names, hope you and the family have fun thinking of names for these sweet girls.  Plus it looks like SmallFarmGirl gave lots of good suggestions.
> 
> ...


Thank you! They seem to be settling in well. It's really cute, my daughters guinea pig squeals when she hears a plastic bag rattle. She know that she is getting fed some veggies. It's so cute! I held mine yesterday, and she peed on me twice. She talked to me the whole time that she was laying on my chest. As far as the names, my daughter named hers Samore. I thought that was really cute! I have yet to come up with a name. I would like to get to see her personality a bit more. Thank you so much, and I will let you know the name.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute !!! How about Samore and Smores ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

This morning was great! Nothing like getting up early, getting a cup of coffee, feeding the dogs and then the guinea pigs. What a great way to start off the day. I love taking care of animals. Now I just need a couple more. Like goats and chickens.  I am still trying to convince my hubby. I think that he is knowing it's not a faze and telling me to do research isn't going to work for much longer.  So hopefully I will get to hear an ok soon. Maybe for Christmas?  That would be great! I am still trying to figure out what breed of goat and chicken. So I guess more research. Well I better get the kids ready for school. I hope that everyone has a great morning!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

You know what ???? I am going to tell you a story if you don't mind....  
I had researched every breed of chicken in the world till it was useless to look anymore because I knew almost *EVERYONE* .
Then I went to the feed store ... They did not have my breeds and I would have to wait to get my breeds  till Sep. Of course it was March and I was supposed to wait till Sep??? 
I was *NOT* going to wait till Sep. So I went to tractor supply ... They did not have my breeds either ... I just looked at the chart and picked out the best layers I could find... 2 of these ,
3 of those, etc. After the months past by ... I think I have the *BEST* hens ever ...  


Funny story ??   I hope you can get your goats and chicks !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Thank you for the hoping for me as well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Your feeling sad today???  ... Thats no good .. Just go watch those critters I'm sure that will make you happy !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure why, but I am feeling really down today. I feel like crying, and crawling back into bed. I hate feeling like this. I have taken care of the animals, and kids. So I am happy that I was at least able to do that. Now to just get myself motivated to get my chores done in the house.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Not sure why, but I am feeling really down today. I feel like crying, and crawling back into bed. I hate feeling like this. I have taken care of the animals, and kids. So I am happy that I was at least able to do that. Now to just get myself motivated to get my chores done in the house.


X2 but cried for a bit, will explain in my journal. I am glad that they are settling in.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will make sure to read it. Thanks.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I have been for a couple of weeks now keeping an eye out on a rotti. His owner has one of the biggest chains I have ever seen on a dog before. I for the first time, had enough nerve to get close to the dog (not because I was affraid of him, but I was afraid of his owner calling the cops on me) I looked and the chain was wrapped around his neck, and they put a padlock on it. He is tied to a tree, so he can't go far. He has a house, but at times can't reach it because the chain gets stuck. I contacted this rescue group that goes around talking to people who have their dog on a chain. They build fences for people, so that way the dog can be off the chain. They even give the people dog houses. I did some investigating for the rescue. I finally hunted down the people who own them. You would think it would be the people that the dog is at, but no. It's the house behind it. The agreed to let the rescue talk to him. They are hoping to get him off the chain in Jan.  The poor thing is so bored. He barks at the tree. He gets so happy to see me now. The cops told me that they can't do anything about it because the dog seems to be in good shape. He said, is it sad that he is out in the cold mud, and isn't getting to be inside where he can get attention? Yes, but there is nothing they can do.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Love your new Avatar !!! I know how you feel ... felt that way a day or two ago .....  
Hope you feel better soon ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you. I couldn't wait to get to change it. Thank you, glad to hear that you feel better!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes .. I got out of the house for the afternoon .. went shopping ... that helped !!!  
Yes thats a GREAT AVATAR !!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yes .. I got out of the house for the afternoon .. went shopping ... that helped !!!
> Yes thats a GREAT AVATAR !!!!


To be honest, I don't like to go shopping. Well I have to take that back, if it's going to the farm or pet store for my babies, or a store for my hubby, or kids, I LOVE it! Today I am going to try and play with the kids and guinea pigs, and my boys! I hope it will help.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Well I wasn't able to sleep much, so I am a little tired this morning. I have a lot to get done today, so hopefully I can pull it of!   I love getting on here and reading the posts and having coffee. I am not sure how I would start my morning without you guys. Thank you everyone.  Well hope you all have a great morning and a wonderful day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

So I thought it would be neat for some of you guys to get to hear the sounds and the meanings of guinea pigs sounds. I thought that this site was pretty neat!
http://www.mgpr.org/newsite/GP_Info/Happy Pig.htm


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

Well now that is just fun!   We need one for goats~!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well now that is just fun!   We need one for goats~!
> 
> http://www.thewhistlepost.com/forums/images/smilies/sign0087.gif


 Thanks, and yeah that would be great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone! Well I wasn't able to sleep much, so I am a little tired this morning. I have a lot to get done today, so hopefully I can pull it of!   I love getting on here and reading the posts and having coffee. I am not sure how I would start my morning without you guys. Thank you everyone.  Well hope you all have a great morning and a wonderful day!


I know ... mornings with the BYH crew ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you see the pics in my journal ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Did you see the pics in my journal ???


Yup, I am so excited for you! I love the pics and they are so beautiful and cute!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I am getting a little worried, the girls aren't drinking a lot. I know that not everything will be perfect, and they take time adjusting, I just thought that they should be drinking a lot more. I guess I will just have to keep an eye on it. :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

How your critters doing ??? (Guinea Pigs)


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

Do your girls have a salt wheel? Makes them drink more and check and make sure bottles work correctly. They should be ok.  Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> How your critters doing ??? (Guinea Pigs)


I just wanted to say, I am sorry to hear about your loss. The girls are doing ok, but they still aren't drinking a whole lot.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Do your girls have a salt wheel? Makes them drink more and check and make sure bottles work correctly. They should be ok.  Glad you are feeling better.


To be honest, I bought one and forgot to put it in the cage, so thank you for reminding me. I will go get it and put it in the cage. Yeah, I made sure of that yesterday. Thank you so much for your advice. Thank you, I am still feeling short tempered, and restless. I have let my hubby know, I think I need to get out! So we will see if we can get out today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my rabbits did not drink out of their water thingy I pressed on the sucker with my hand and water spilled out .. I put the rabbits by it 
and pressed on it again ... the bunnies then figured it out .. Hope that helps . Thanks ya'll for caring about me so. It was hard, but I'm trying to put it all 
behind me... and look to future breeding and healthy kids ... but, I still got that bad feeling in my stomach ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT helps me .. getting out ... anywhere .. it cheers me up !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell you, when I first got my rabbits home, though I did TONS of research, I was nervous just like you.  Checking on them all the time, if they did something different than the last time I looked, I got nervous.  This too shall pass.  And I think it would be a smart idea for you and your hubby to get out.  It will do you good. 

Believe me, it does get easier.  And in no time, you will KNOW your girls.  Believe me, I made it through.   

K

Funny story:  

Rabbits do "flops".  Meaning they flip themselves on their sides to lay down.  First time Dobby did it, I thought my DH was going to have a heart attack.  The look on his face.  After catching his breath, he jumped up from his chair, which startled Dobby.  He actually thought he died!  

You will learn.  Really.  Now it's "old hat" with Dobby's flop.  DH actually gets a kick out of it now.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, I really appreciate knowing that there are people that understand and do care. I am trying to not worry so much. I laughed so hard when you said, checking on them all the time, if they did something different than the last time I looked, I got nervous. That is exactly what I am doing. I will calm down about it, and I am going to really try hard to convince the hub to get us out of the house. I guess if he won't go, than I will go to the farm store.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

For those of you who haven't seen or know what popcorning is. I will record my girls doing it, when they aren't so shy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgfhq1dVBLs&feature=related


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

That's just too funny.  Like rabbit binkies!  

Can't wait to see your girls do their popcorning.  

Thanks for the education on what popcorning is.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> That's just too funny.  Like rabbit binkies!
> 
> Can't wait to see your girls do their popcorning.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome! Yeah, I want to record them doing it when they are on the kitchen floor, but when I tried putting them on the floor, the poor thing's were scared. So when they do it in a bigger area, I will for sure record it and show you guys.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think once they get used to the area, they will lighten up.  When my boys were little, I started with a real small area in the living room.  It grew as they grew.  Unfortunately, hormones set in and the "marking" began, so they lost that time to run. The outside run worked like a charm.  Now that it's getting colder out, they still need to get some exercise.  If you read my journal today, I talk about their "energy".  So we are starting again with a smaller area, and one by one they will get their time in the living room.  I can't put them all together because my rabbits will fight.  

I think with more time with you and your family is all they need.  Keeping them in a smaller area for now is the best bet.  Not so much to be scary and they in time will get comfortable with that area.  Once comfortable, that area can grow if you like.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you again for such great information. I am just so excited about them having thing's better here, I want to show them all the good thing's. I keep forgetting, for now, it would be better to let them get used to the house and us. Then after that, start the new thing's. I can't wait to let them outside, here it's just too cold and wet. I will have to check out your journal. Thanks again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I am excited, we are getting out of the house. Not sure where the hubby is taking all of us, but to be honest, I don't care! I just want to get out!! I hope that everyone is having a great day! Take care everyone.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well I am excited, we are getting out of the house. Not sure where the hubby is taking all of us, but to be honest, I don't care! I just want to get out!! I hope that everyone is having a great day! Take care everyone.


I had a terrible morning and a awesome afternoon ....  &  I'm glad your getting out !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry about your day, but I am happy that you are getting milk! Thanks, I feel so much better. He took us out to lunch and then a movie. Do you know how long it's been since I have been to a movie? A long time!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

We have names!! So this is Marshmallow (mallow) for short. She is Katey's and my guinea pig.









This is Samore. Brie's guinea pig.








What do you guys think of the names? We pronounce Mallow, as Mellow. (when we are calling her by her nick name) She is so mellow. She likes to sit up on the computer desk while I am typing. If I put my head down on the desk, she will climb up me and snuggle. I love her, she is such a sweetheart. Samore is a mover. When Brie holds her, she likes to see what is going on, and what is there for her to eat. : I have more pics of them, and I will ad them later. Everyone have a great night!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> We have names!! So this is Marshmallow (mallow) for short. She is Katey's and my guinea pig.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4800_the_girls_011.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4800_the_girls_005.jpg
> This is Samore. Brie's guinea pig.
> ...


Love the pics you have a great night too!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a chicken named Marshmellow !!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations on picking the names for your girls.  

Welcome Marshmellow and Samore 

Love the names.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. How are you doing? I hope that all is well with you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have a chicken named Marshmellow !!!!


 That's awesome!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on picking the names for your girls.
> 
> Welcome Marshmellow and Samore
> 
> ...


Aww thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Took some pictures yesterday and this morning. So I thought I would share. It is a great morning so far, animals are fed, laundry is going, and my kids are still sleeping.  I hope that everyone has a great morning as well. Have a great day and take care!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute Ones  ... the 4 legged ones and 2 legged ones


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Cute Ones  ... the 4 legged ones and 2 legged ones


 Thanks. Katey is the one holding Mellow and Brie is holding Samore.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I just cleaned the girl's cage, and I think that once I am done with the bag of shavings, I am going to switch to using towels. I was told by a breeder that I might want to go that way, but I thought I would go through so many towels. After having to go through all their food because of the shavings getting into it, I am going to try the whole towel thing. I am not sure if it will save me money, like the lady told me (having to wash all the towels that they go through) but it will save on food and my cleaning. I can't stand thing's a mess, and so I find myself sweeping and cleaning every time I pass their cage.  I almost forgot, I trimmed Mellow's hair by her back end. It was getting very long and every time that she would go potty, it was getting in her hair. She did really well with me doing it too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 19, 2011)

Y





			
				fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am currently at the doctor we are doing a Med change, everything was good labs, BP and such so we shall see how this goes. Have to watch for weight gain


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to hear about the good labs.  Hope that the med change goes well for you, and you don't have to worry about the weight gain. That can be stressful.  Thanks for the update, it really does mean a lot.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I am getting thing's done today. I have 1 more load to go in the dryer (I had 5 loads to do. I do laundry once a week) dishes are done, made lunch for hubby/kids/ and I (kids are out of school and hubby comes home for lunch, his work is only 2 mins away) beds are made, kitchen/bedroom/living room/bathrooms are clean, garbage/recycling is out on the curb, I just have to sweep and vacuum and I am done!  I hope everyone is having a great day! If not


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

So Brie, Katey and I went up to the store for some groceries, and we came in through the door to hear the dogs whining and the guinea pigs squealing. We thought, wow everyone missed us. Turns out the dogs did, but the guinea pigs were just happy because they heard the plastic bags. When they hear a plastic bag, they think VEGGIES!!  Hopefully one day they will be happy for us to come through the door.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 19, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So Brie, Katey and I went up to the store for some groceries, and we came in through the door to hear the dogs whining and the guinea pigs squealing. We thought, wow everyone missed us. Turns out the dogs did, but the guinea pigs were just happy because they heard the plastic bags. When they hear a plastic bag, they think VEGGIES!!  Hopefully one day they will be happy for us to come through the door.


Sounds like you are getting very spoiled cavy's, lol now all they have to do is train you to give treats everytime you say hello then their next step is to RULE the WORLD!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you seen the guinea pig commercial where they guy trained the (fake) ones to row a boat, and one says, "Row, Row, Row"??

Maybe that guy could give you pointers on GP training....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So Brie, Katey and I went up to the store for some groceries, and we came in through the door to hear the dogs whining and the guinea pigs squealing. We thought, wow everyone missed us. Turns out the dogs did, but the guinea pigs were just happy because they heard the plastic bags. When they hear a plastic bag, they think VEGGIES!!  Hopefully one day they will be happy for us to come through the door.


Well you got a start!  That's exactly what our boys do for us.  They hear a bag or hear the refrigerator opening and it's like they all come to life and boy are they glad to see us.  Believe me one day they will be there to greet you and not for food.  With Kreacher now, every time you offer food, he must PET him.  He believes now food is associated to us and affection.  

With animals, that's the KEY!  

Congratulations!  You made a GREAT leap with your girls.  

K

eta:  Love the pics of your girls with their girls!  Beautiful children.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have you seen the guinea pig commercial where they guy trained the (fake) ones to row a boat, and one says, "Row, Row, Row"??
> 
> Maybe that guy could give you pointers on GP training....


lol.  Love that commercial.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOOOOO FUNNY !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just made my morning, thank you! Yes we are, not sure if that's a good thing.  Well should I be honest with you? They ALMOST have it to where I do. Nothing much, just a little veggie or some more hay. So what should I look for? I want to be prepared for when they think they are ready to rule the world!  Have you seen the commercial where the guinea pigs row the boat, and a little chubby one says row? My hubby asked my daughters last night, can we teach your to do that? The girls thought for a moment and said Dad as cool as that would be, it would take forever to teach them.  I just about died. Kids are too cute sometimes. So how did yesterday go? I hope that all is well. I also hope that you are being able to have better days. I'm here for ya, if you ever need someone to talk to. Take care and have a great day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have you seen the guinea pig commercial where they guy trained the (fake) ones to row a boat, and one says, "Row, Row, Row"??
> 
> Maybe that guy could give you pointers on GP training....


Lol, I didn't read your post until after I wrote to autumnprairie.  We love that one. Did you read what I wrote to autumnprairie?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you, here I was thinking, great I am a food God to them now. Not momma. That makes me feel so much better, thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it's another good morning. The girls have their whole cage clean, and they were fed. The boys have their bread, meat, and dog food (breakfast) soon they will be let out to go potty. Hubby is off at work, and the kids are still sleeping. Now I can drink my coffee and relax before the busy day starts. Wow, I just let the boys out and the mounds of dirt are HUGE!  We just might have to pull some stuff from Caddyshack.  I have to get my usual house chores done and wash all the bed sheets (3 beds) then go to the dump. I have to load up the truck with junk. Do I know how to have fun with days off or what? My hub and I talked and we are going to start getting the house ready to sale it. We know it will be a while before we are ready, but it's a huge decision for us. Fingers crossed, we are wanting to find a home with more acreage, so I can have my goats.   My man is such a good man. I have a question about my girls. They seem to get really used to thing's, including us through the day and at night. Once morning comes, they seem to be afraid of us. It takes most of the morning for them to get used to us again. Is this normal? The boys sleep in our room at night, so they aren't bothering them at night.  Well I hope that everyone has a great day. Can you guys believe that Christmas is almost here? This year just went way too fast.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

I know CAN NOT WAIT FOR CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't wait for the new year, I hope it's better than this year. It has been hard and very trying!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I hope so too ... 





			
				fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the new year, I hope it's better than this year. It has been hard and very trying!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

So I did some looking, and I found a breeder here in Oregon. You know what is so good about it? They aren't that far away from us. I have contacted the breeder, so we will see what they have to say.  Here is the website and the goats that I want to look at. It will be a little bit before we can get them, I just want to talk to the breeder and get to see the farm, and get to know about the breed as much as possible. Anyone know of questions that I should make sure to ask?
http://www.overeasyfarm.com/forsale.htm


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I hope so too ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you or were you meaning you want that too?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I did some looking, and I found a breeder here in Oregon. You know what is so good about it? They aren't that far away from us. I have contacted the breeder, so we will see what they have to say.  Here is the website and the goats that I want to look at. It will be a little bit before we can get them, I just want to talk to the breeder and get to see the farm, and get to know about the breed as much as possible. Anyone know of questions that I should make sure to ask?


No link on post.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how embarrassing, I forgot to ad it. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it for you .. But it would be nice here too!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you. I hope the same for you too!So hopefully now with us hoping for each other, it will happen.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , ( a happy sigh)


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

Really nice Fainting Goats on the website.  So you are going to get back into goats?  Wishing you luck if you are.  I'm waiting until we can get out of where we are to find a place with some land.  DH wants Nubians.  Though they are kind of loud, I hear if you know what you are looking for, can get one for the purpose of milking.  Should be interesting to learn.  Here it takes a bit but once you and your goat have the hang of it, it's very rewarding.   I like the Nigerian Dwarfs myself.  I guess I like a smaller goat.  Plus like the Silkies too.   Could always have both.  Never know until it happens.  But plans are in the works.  

K


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 21, 2011)

That little silver and white buckling is a doll. (first buckling in pics)  and there are some gorgeous little girls on there too.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Really nice Fainting Goats on the website.  So you are going to get back into goats?  Wishing you luck if you are.  I'm waiting until we can get out of where we are to find a place with some land.  DH wants Nubians.  Though they are kind of loud, I hear if you know what you are looking for, can get one for the purpose of milking.  Should be interesting to learn.  Here it takes a bit but once you and your goat have the hang of it, it's very rewarding.   I like the Nigerian Dwarfs myself.  I guess I like a smaller goat.  Plus like the Silkies too.   Could always have both.  Never know until it happens.  But plans are in the works.
> 
> K


I thought so too. I am doing my research like the hub said, and I am hoping with finding a breeder and some goats, that he will see that I am serious. Who knows, he might tell me we need to wait until we get a new house, but I am really hoping that he will say yes. Reading your guys stories and looking at my goat pictures, I really miss my goats. Do you guys remember me earlier in the summer? I had Lil Lady and Fatso.  Happy to hear that you will be getting into goats, let me tell ya they are great! You are a very lucky person.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 21, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> That little silver and white buckling is a doll. (first buckling in pics)  and there are some gorgeous little girls on there too.  Hope it works out for you.


Well that makes me feel better, I liked the same buckling. I really liked the black and white girls. Who knows though, she told me that she won't sell to me, since I want to eventually have them for meat. Well not the does, like I stressed to her. I guess I need to see if I can find someone else. Thanks for looking, I really wanted to get your opinion.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he looks nice too !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL of the goats look nice ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 21, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you found a good breeder ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Found a good breeder yes, but she will not sell to me now that she knows I wanted to have the does for breeding/pets and having meat goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is weird ... I wonder why ??? I f I sold goats I would let the buyer do WHATEVER he wants with the goats !! 
They become YOUR property when you buy them !!! Ohh well ... I hope you can get them !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I thought it was weird too. Very controlling. She told me good luck finding someone that wants to sell their fainters and you breeding for meat. So it sounds like I won't be finding any.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

Well yesterday wasn't any fun. Katey threw up all through the day yesterday. The first time that she did it, it was in the pet store, and then in the car. Thank God I had a recycled bag in the car. She seems to be feeling better. Hopefully she will be better by Christmas Eve. We are supposed to go see the hubby's grandparent's. Also yesterday, my mom calls and I can barely understand her. She went to the doctors and found out she is borderline having ammonia. Ugh, this is so depressing. Well hopefully everyone else is doing great, and everyone is well for the holidays. Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well yesterday wasn't any fun. Katey threw up all through the day yesterday. The first time that she did it, it was in the pet store, and then in the car. Thank God I had a recycled bag in the car. She seems to be feeling better. Hopefully she will be better by Christmas Eve. We are supposed to go see the hubby's grandparent's. Also yesterday, my mom calls and I can barely understand her. She went to the doctors and found out she is borderline having ammonia. Ugh, this is so depressing. Well hopefully everyone else is doing great, and everyone is well for the holidays. Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a great day today.


 Poor thing ... I hope she feels better !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope Katey and your Mom feel better soon


----------



## elevan (Dec 22, 2011)

It really burns me up when people think that they can control what is done with livestock after it is purchased.  Once the sale is made and the goat goes home with you it's your right to do as you please with it as long as you provide proper care while they're on your farm.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

It always happens around the holiday.  Hoping your daughter and your Mom feel better.  Especially for your daughter.  Hate to see a child sick at Christmas.  

Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas. 

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I greatly appreciate it. She is feeling a lot better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Hope Katey and your Mom feel better soon


Thank you.  It really means a lot you guys caring. How are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hoping for NO Christmas sniffles ... ANYWHERE !!! I want all BYHers to have the BEST BEST BEST Christmas ever ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> It really burns me up when people think that they can control what is done with livestock after it is purchased.  Once the sale is made and the goat goes home with you it's your right to do as you please with it as long as you provide proper care while they're on your farm.


It does the same to me. That's what I thought, and I stressed to her, the does would be out pets. We would breed them, and get the meat that way. She was very pissed. She told me good luck finding anyone with fainters that will sell to me. I understand getting attached to animals, I do. When you sell animals that could be used for meat, what do you think is going to happen? I thought I would be honest with her. No wonder there are so many untruthful people out there. I am not going to lie though, I refuse. So I am just going to figure out a different meat goat. Thanks for understanding my frustration.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> It always happens around the holiday.  Hoping your daughter and your Mom feel better.  Especially for your daughter.  Hate to see a child sick at Christmas.
> 
> Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas.
> 
> K


It has happened before around the Holidays, but it's usually a stuffy/runny nose. It hasn't been this big of an event for us before. We are HUGE on being with family on Holidays. My mom called me crying, and it was so hard to understand her. She is almost losing her voice. We can only pray the my mom and Katey get better by Sunday. Thank you for the hope. Katey seems to be doing better. It's a pain to get her to eat something, but she is at least keeping thing's down. Yesterday she only wanted to eat oatmeal in the morning, and then nothing for lunch, and a couple bites of bread for dinner. Trying to get her to drink is a pain.  Hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

Well this morning was great! (well with the animals, Katey just came in and said that her tummy hurts.  ) I fed the boys, and Samore knew that it was her turn next. She started squealing because she knew her bed was going to get changed and then she was going to be fed. Yesterday was great as well, I was talking to Mellow in the cage and I was able to reach in and get her without her running from me. I think they are starting to realize this is home, and it's a safe place.  They still are very skidish in the morning though, that still baffles me.  Well I am going to go see if Katey feels like eating anything. You guys have a great day. If any of you have to go driving, please be careful. (A lot of scary drivers on the road.)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well this morning was great! (well with the animals, Katey just came in and said that her tummy hurts.  ) I fed the boys, and Samore knew that it was her turn next. She started squealing because she knew her bed was going to get changed and then she was going to be fed. Yesterday was great as well, I was talking to Mellow in the cage and I was able to reach in and get her without her running from me. I think they are starting to realize this is home, and it's a safe place.  They still are very skidish in the morning though, that still baffles me.  Well I am going to go see if Katey feels like eating anything. You guys have a great day. If any of you have to go driving, please be careful. (A lot of scary drivers on the road.)


AWWW !!! Love that !!


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your does will be pets.  That's all anyone that you purchase from needs to know.  I wouldn't tell them any of your future plans for kids as it's none of their business really.

I sell my kids (males) as pet grade wethers.  But I know full well that some may eat them.  My only post purchase "requirement" is that they provide proper care and if they cannot that they contact me to arrange a return of the goat.  I want them to have an out by being able to rehome the kid to me if they need to.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of that. To be honest, I didn't think that telling a breeder my plans, they would refuse to sell to me. Thank you for letting me know what I should and shouldn't say. I like how you do your business. Very smart! I just wish that she could see, the does would become family. I am not one of those people that want a goat to mow down the weeds, I love goats. Ugh, oh well. I am sure I can find something else.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is kind of crazy.  I know a breeder near me who raises Fainters for the sole purpose of meat.  He has hundreds of baby a year and the vast majority of them go for meet that he has processed and sells himself.  Were do people think the meat in the grocery store comes from.  I try to explain to people that I give an animal the best life possible and I would say better than a lot of other options, but then some become food for our family.  It is life.  Sorry you are having to go through that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, if only people knew that their meat doesn't come from the store. Well all I have been able to find, are two breeders. From what the one that I talked to, it sounds like she will be letting the other breeder know. It is life. I would treat them right. I mean heck, if only she would think about it. It would be something that we would be eating, so of coarse I am going to take care of them right. Thank you for understanding the frustration. I am going to just figure out another meat breed. It would have been fun to have fainters though. Oh well, what can you do? Maybe it just wasn't meant to be for me to have fainters.


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still contact the other breeder.  Just because the first contacts them doesn't mean that they share the same mindset.

Why did you choose fainters to begin with?  Size?  If that's the case I'd look for some boer breeders and ask about small statured does that they want to remove from their breeding program.  Breed to a pygmy buck.  Keep any does as replacement and then sell / eat the original does.  Then breed your mini boers back to a pygmy buck for meat kids.  That's a bit longer of a process but would get you smaller sized meat goats.  Just my thoughts, unless you're looking for registered animals.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true. The only problem with that, was my hubby wasn't ok with me having to drive almost 5 hours to get a goat. That is where the other breeder is. Not to mention, she said good luck finding someone who would sell to me. I think I will go ahead and talk to the other breeder though. See if I can convince my hubby that it's worth it.  I chose fainters because I liked the idea of them being on the smaller side, I heard that the meat is very tender, and to be honest, I knew my hubby would think that they are interesting and would say yes to me getting goats. I know, horrible, right?  Momaboid was the one that really got me interested. That's not a bad idea of the whole breeding idea. Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Dropping in to Wish You and Yours a Very Blessed Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Dropping in to Wish You and Yours a Very Blessed Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!
> 
> K


Same wishes going to you !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

FTLG!

Hope your daughters have a wonderful Christmas and your guinea pigs and other pets are doing well!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Dropping in to Wish You and Yours a Very Blessed Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!
> 
> K


 Thank you so very much! This was the best thing to wake up to this morning.  We had a great Christmas, how was yours? I hope it was blessed as well. Thank you and I hope that you have a safe, happy, and healthy New Year as well. Be careful if you have to drive any where.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much! Same wishes going to you as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/merry-xmas-smiley-emoticon.gif FTLG!
> 
> Hope your daughters have a wonderful Christmas and your guinea pigs and other pets are doing well!


Thank you so much. Katey was feeling better, so we were able to go to my parent's. I just thank you enough for sending me a message. How was your Christmas? Did your kids have a wonderful Christmas? Have a safe New Year!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae141/letnotyourheartbetroubled/335734ecbf45a0abd4.gif


Wow, that is beautiful thank you. How was your Christmas? Hope you have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/wearing-santa-hat-smiley-emoticon.gif[/url]


Aww that is too cute! Thank you. How was your Christmas? Hope you have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.postsmile.com/smileys/new-year-and-christmas/christmas-tree.gif


Thank you, I wish I knew how to get the neat images. How was your Christmas? Hope you have a fun, safe, and wonderful New Year.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

So I am drinking my coffee, and can't wait to read what is going on with all of you, and I go to check my journal. I see Ms.Research, SmallFarmGirl, Marlowmanor, Autumnpairie, DaisyChick, and Elevan wrote to me. I really hope that you guys know that is really special to me. Thank you. We had a great Christmas, I hope that everyone else did as well. I also hope that everyone has the best New Year ever. Be safe if you have to drive though, there are idiots who like to drink and drive. Thank you again you guys, you made my day!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I am drinking my coffee, and can't wait to read what is going on with all of you, and I go to check my journal. I see Ms.Research, SmallFarmGirl, Marlowmanor, Autumnpairie, DaisyChick, and Elevan wrote to me. I really hope that you guys know that is really special to me. Thank you. We had a great Christmas, I hope that everyone else did as well. I also hope that everyone has the best New Year ever. Be safe if you have to drive though, there are idiots who like to drink and drive. Thank you again you guys, you made my day!


Awwww.. Thanks you mad me *blush* ...  So nice ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you are so welcome.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

You can "capture" images by going to google and typing in the type of smiley or emoticon that you want.  When you get to the image just right click and either choose "copy URL" and come back here and paste it between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags or find the image and right click and choose "view image" when the image pops up them copy the URL and paste it here between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.myemoticons.com/images/animals/barnyard/cow.gif Thank you, hope this works.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to put it in image quotes !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will look like this with out the space I am going  to add so you can see it
[img  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_2011-12-11_12-41-54_91.jpg[/img]
      ]^see the space I added and I had to take away a bracket


My Christmas was good, Thank you for asking my cousin loved his gifts even if it was a bittersweet Christmas.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you need to put:

[img ]http://www.myemoticons.com/images/animals/barnyard/cow.gif[/ img]

without the spaces

So that you get:


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's what I forgot.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel so dumb with how many people had to help me with this. Thank you for your help though. That's good to hear. It makes it so much better when the people love the gift you got for them.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Come out from under the chair.  Trust me - EVERYONE needed a little help with this one when they first started.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel dumb !! We all need help with stuff !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your patience and thank you for helping the challenged. Thanks for showing me the whole thing. 
[img ]http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQHF-yhjUYw0_5nwOx7BJYWOJPdjRwPJZOj2bYDPjYHpF7-Km9CDa1l8CWH[ img] lets try it again


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Come out from under the chair.  Trust me - EVERYONE needed a little help with this one when they first started.


Well thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

You've got spaces in your img tags above.  And the final tag needs the / before the img.

*Here's a super easy way:

Paste the URL.
Highlight it.
Then click the Img button.*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

Elevan I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I really appreciate your patience.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay!  You did it!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yay!  You did it!


 Thank you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

How's Samore and Marshmellow doing?  Hoping all is well.

How's your daughter feeling?  Hope she is feeling better.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> How's Samore and Marshmellow doing?  Hoping all is well.
> 
> How's your daughter feeling?  Hope she is feeling better.
> 
> K


They are doing great! They have their routine down now, so when they here the dog food hit the bowl, they start squeaking like crazy. They know they are next.  She was feeling great. Now she is complaining about her head and tummy hurting again. I have an ear ache, my tummy hurts a little and I am having a hard time getting motivated. I hate the flu/cold season. Hope everyone else is being able to stay healthy. Thank you for asking. How are thing's for you and your rabbits?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange weather we are having here.  I have had problems with my sinuses.  Plus the dripping down my throat into my stomach has also given me a bit of an upset stomach.  Wishing it would get cold and stay cold.  Kill all these germs out here.  Know about feeling yucky and trying to get motivated.  

Glad to hear Samores and Marshmellow are getting the routine down.  It's amazing how smart these little animals are.  They catch on fast.  And love the fact that they talk to you already.  

Rabbits are doing very well.  If you read my journal you will see DH had to give our smallest rabbit and attitude adjustment.  All went well.  Kreacher and DH over the incident.  All back to harmony again in our Rabbit World.  lol.  Thanks for asking.  

Hoping you and yours have a Happy, Healthy, Prosperous New Year in 2012.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 29, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the sinuses and upset stomach. I hope that it gets cold and stays cold for you as well. I haven't been able to get motivated for the last couple of days. I get some of my chores done. I really do enjoy getting to talk to you. Thanks for asking about us. 

It really is amazing, and we love them so much. What is really neat to see, is they actually take naps during the day now. It's a little weird, they take naps with their eyes open. 

That's great to hear about the rabbits doing well. Yeah, I will have to read that. I have been sick, so I haven't been on. Glad to hear that it all went well though. 

Thank you, and I hope that you and yours have a Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year as well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey!!! Just wanted to stop by and say I've got a kidding thread !!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey!!! Just wanted to stop by and say I've got a kidding thread !!!!


Wow, that's great to hear!  I won't be able to check it out tonight, I am still not feeling well. I will the next time that I get on though. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and hope you feel better !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear you are still not feeling well.  I'm dealing with my sinuses and upset stomach.  It's not that bad.  I'm used to it this time of year.  And Spring when the flowers bloom.  

It's funny you mention that your girls are taking a nap.  That's great that they feel so relaxed now to do so.  And my rabbits sleep with their eyes open too.  Only when they are really, really relaxed will they shut their eyes.  But only for a few minutes.  Because they are "prey" animals, it's hardwired to be on alert.  So rabbits learn to sleep with their eyes open.  I guess your girls are really a lot like my boys.  

Hoping your feeling better soon.  Take care and look forward to talking to you soon.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you. I feel a little bit better today.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear you are still not feeling well.  I'm dealing with my sinuses and upset stomach.  It's not that bad.  I'm used to it this time of year.  And Spring when the flowers bloom.
> 
> It's funny you mention that your girls are taking a nap.  That's great that they feel so relaxed now to do so.  And my rabbits sleep with their eyes open too.  Only when they are really, really relaxed will they shut their eyes.  But only for a few minutes.  Because they are "prey" animals, it's hardwired to be on alert.  So rabbits learn to sleep with their eyes open.  I guess your girls are really a lot like my boys.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I should be used to being sick as well. Since Brie and the kid that I babysit are in school. They bring home everything to Katey and I. My hubby lucks out though. When he does get sick, he is really sick though. Well I hope that it all ends for you soon though.

It was kind of creepy when I realized they were sleeping with their eyes open. You can tell when they are really sleeping, you can move thing's and they won't move. When they realize that you are close, then they jump up and check out what you are doing. It's really neat to learn that they are like rabbits, who would have ever known?  Well I know who to talk to, if I ever have something that I am worried about.

Thank you, I hope you do as well. Take care too. I look forward to talking to you too. Happy New Year if I don't get to talk to you before then. Be safe if you have to drive.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is good .... Maybe I can show you some pictures of kids .. when they come !!!!!!!!! :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I am feeling a little bit better this morning. My tummy still doesn't feel well, I am very nauseous.  I think the worst of it all is my ear ache. I have had that for 5 days now. Katey ended up throwing up on Thursday. It's weird, she did the same thing last week. Threw up once and was done. I hope that she is done with it for good now.

My hubby and I are really excited and yet nervous, he is going to be going to a different job in February. What we are so excited about is he is going to become a partner in the business.   I am so proud of him. He is really excited because this place has everything that he wants to work on. It has a kill floor, a smoke house, and everything else that is at a butcher business. He has been working there when they need the help, and then they offered him a job. I am excited for me too because I get to work when they need my help. :bun I love it, it's something different from being a stay at home mom and a babysitter.  We are nervous about it though, I mean what normal person wouldn't worry about a big change?  We just keep praying. I have 100% faith in my hubby though.

Mellow and Samore are doing great! They seem to be getting a little bit more pissy with each other though. Not sure what that is about. I am sure they are trying to figure out who is more dominant. Brie and Katey held the girls yesterday. They didn't want to have the towels under the girls, and I told them that they have to have them. Wouldn't you know it, Brie says, I see why you said that mom. Samore went number two and peed on the towel. Thanks mom. If only they didn't have to question you in the first place.  

Jude and Bear are loving that I am sick. They crawl back into bed with me. I find it to be comforting because they are warm like my hubby, and they snore like my hubby.  He asks me if they are going to replace him, I told him no because there are thing's that they can't do like him.  Get your mind out of the gutters, I was meaning going to work. Jude is starting to show his age a lot more this winter.  

Well I hope that all of you have a great and safe New Year! Everyone have a great day today.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, PLEASE! I love getting to see pictures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I put some new pics in my journal a day or two ago and I promise you when the kids come: THERE WILL BE PICS !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bun Look forward to getting to see them!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

goodmorning in a new year !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 2, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> goodmorning in a new year !!


Good morning!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I am still not feeling well. Katey still doesn't have her appetite back, and at 2:30 am my hubby was throwing up.  He still woke up at 6 am and went to work. He amazes me every day. I am so proud of him, but when he is sick like this, I wish he would stay home. It was really icy on the roads this morning as well. Mornings like this, makes me even more sick to my stomach because I worry so much.  Brie is the only one that has missed this so far. We can only pray that she doesn't.  Katey is going on three weeks of this, and I am on my second. I pray that none of you get this. The kids and I are going to make get well cards for Daddy/hubby. We plan on taking care of him once he gets home. I am going to get the whole house cleaned, take care of recycling/garbage, and all the other fun things. So once he comes home he can either lounge on the couch or go to bed. 

Mellow and Samore are doing great! They love to get out on the kitchen floor now.  Mellow doesn't run from me when I get in the cage to get her. Samore still does a little bit, but she at least doesn't act like oh my gosh she has me and now she is going to eat me.  

Jude and Bear are calming down now that all the business has calmed down. They get really upset when we are gone a lot, and especially when they can't go with us. Bear jumped into the car when we were going up to my parent's house for Christmas, and didn't want to get out. Even when I got into my mommy voice. He looked at me like I know your mad mom, but I really want to go.  It made me want to cry, but it wouldn't be any fun for them. When we have so many people up at their house, the dogs have to stay outside, and they hate that. If only dogs could understand us. It would prevent so much heart ache for me. 

I hope that all of you had a great Christmas and have a healthy, happy New Year! Take care everyone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoping you and yours are feeling better.   And sounds like your DH is a hardworking man.  I have one that will keep going until I make him stop because he does get sick.   Very grateful for a good man.  Know what you mean.  

Know what you mean about dogs making you feel guilty.  Jake gives you a look like "are you leaving me again".  Tough love.  Don't feel guilty.  They are just as happy when you return.  And they don't know how to tell time so they react like you have been gone forever.  

Truly trilled to read the progress you are making with Mellow and Samore.  It's it rewarding that they don't look at you with terror in their eyes.  But are starting to accept in their way you and yours.  Congratulations!  

Take care.  Hoping you are back to your ole self soon. 

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hoping you and yours are feeling better.   And sounds like your DH is a hardworking man.  I have one that will keep going until I make him stop because he does get sick.   Very grateful for a good man.  Know what you mean.
> 
> Know what you mean about dogs making you feel guilty.  Jake gives you a look like "are you leaving me again".  Tough love.  Don't feel guilty.  They are just as happy when you return.  And they don't know how to tell time so they react like you have been gone forever.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's much appreciated. He is a very hard working man.  Yup, that's my hubby too. Yes, very grateful indeed.

It's hard to not feel guilty. To be honest, I have bought them Kongs and I fill them with treats. We leave the tv on for them, and I make sure that I leave my bedroom door open, so they can sleep on our bed. What can I say, I am a sucker.  I just love animals so much, I would be willing to do anything to make them happy. Sometimes my hubby gets a little frustrated. 

Thanks. It feels great too! 

Take care as well. Thanks, I can't wait to by my ole self soon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

So I was talking to my mom yesterday, and she thinks that I might want to get the house checked for mold. I told her that the house was some what rebuilt when we bought it. She told me about a tv show that she was watching. The people just bought a brand new house, and they were getting really sick. They stayed in a hotel and within two days they were feeling better. Does anyone know how to get it checked? Is it expensive? Thank you for any help that you can give me. Have a great day and take care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I hope no mold is in your house ... 
I don't know much about that .... 
Hope you all feel better soon !!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I was talking to my mom yesterday, and she thinks that I might want to get the house checked for mold. I told her that the house was some what rebuilt when we bought it. She told me about a tv show that she was watching. The people just bought a brand new house, and they were getting really sick. They stayed in a hotel and within two days they were feeling better. Does anyone know how to get it checked? Is it expensive? Thank you for any help that you can give me. Have a great day and take care.


You shouldn't be sick for more than a week....especially sick in a way that makes you vomit.

Contact your local health department and ask them for the name of a reputable home inspection company that inspects for mold.  You want to find someone reputable or you can easily be taken for an expensive ride.  Inspection shouldn't cost a lot, but if they find a problem then that is where the expense comes in (and your homeowner's insurance might not cover it).

You should also have your home checked for Radon and Lead in addition to the mold.  Make sure that they check your plumbing for lead.

Radon, Lead or mold could potentially be a problem in your home.  

Do you have any gas appliances?  If you do then have your gas company come out immediately to check for low level carbon monoxide, another thing that could make you all sick in this way.

Do you have an attic?  Check it for a raccoon or bat infestation.  Guano (poop) from these 2 critters can make your family very sick as well.

Mice / Roaches?  A mice or roach infestation can can illness if the dust from their poop is inhaled or ingested.  Just because you don't see them doesn't mean that they are not there.

Don't delay on any of it, make the calls and do some checking today.

I hope that you and your family find the problem and are able to correct it easily.

I also hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 3, 2012)

You should have your water checked, even if you are getting city water.

We had a somilar problem once, all sick and throwing up, and turned out it was a bacerial infestation in our water supply.  Your health department should be able to help, but in the meantime, I would switch to bottled water or start boiling the water out of the tap.


----------



## elevan (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, and change your furnace filter.  If you have mold, yeast or bacterium spores floating in your house a new filter will help.  Spend a little extra to get a good one.

Also change your tooth brushes.  RTG had a good point about having your water checked but if that's the problem your tooth brushes are gonna keep you sick.  After you brush your teeth with the new toothbrushes then put them into a glass filled with Peroxide and keep them there at least 10 minutes before putting them away.  That will kill anything that is on them.

Do you use neti pots for your family?  If you do and were using tap water then you want to contact the health department about a possible amoebae infection.  Always use distilled water in neti pots.

Do you have any reptiles as pets or any young chicks / turkey poults?  These can harbor salmonella.

I think I've exhausted all the ideas I can give to you, but if I think of any more then I'll post again.

Please keep us updated on what you find.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Good Luck and keep us posted


Yes !!! Keep us posted we worry !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I hope no mold is in your house ...
> I don't know much about that ....
> Hope you all feel better soon !!!


Thank you, me too! Thanks, I am feeling a little bit better today. I was able to get some errands done. :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you, me too! Thanks, I am feeling a little bit better today. I was able to get some errands done. :bun


 YAH !! I hope you stay well !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Katey threw up once in a week, and then threw up again the next week. She seems to be doing better now. She was also complaining of a headache. I have been nauseous for going on two weeks now. My hubby threw up once Monday morning, but he seems to be feeling better. Brie hasn't been sick at all. 

Great! Thank you. I will defiantly have to call them. Wow, I didn't know that we need to have the plumbing checked. 

Nope no gas in the house, except when it's chili night.  Sorry, couldn't help it.

We have checked around the house for any holes, and we don't see any. When we first moved in, we noticed a lot of raccoons, but once we put up gates (so the yard was fenced off) the dogs were able to go outside and stay outside. So now we don't see them anymore. 

We have looked up the mice and roach thing, and it shows a list of thing's to look for. We don't have any signs of having either. 

Yes, I plan on calling today, now that I know who to call. Thank you, that means a lot. I hope that we can too. Thanks!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You should have your water checked, even if you are getting city water.
> 
> We had a somilar problem once, all sick and throwing up, and turned out it was a bacerial infestation in our water supply.  Your health department should be able to help, but in the meantime, I would switch to bottled water or start boiling the water out of the tap.


We are on a well, I filter the water. I will have it checked though. I have seen water tests sold at the store, can I use one of those? We are on a community well, and they say that they test it, but I am not sure if I would trust it. Thank you for your advice, it's much appreciated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Oh, and change your furnace filter.  If you have mold, yeast or bacterium spores floating in your house a new filter will help.  Spend a little extra to get a good one.
> 
> Also change your tooth brushes.  RTG had a good point about having your water checked but if that's the problem your tooth brushes are gonna keep you sick.  After you brush your teeth with the new toothbrushes then put them into a glass filled with Peroxide and keep them there at least 10 minutes before putting them away.  That will kill anything that is on them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have been making sure to change that more often now. I will look for the ones that are supposed to catch more. Great, thank you for the tooth brush idea. Didn't know about the peroxide, I was always told to boil them. Which I hated doing because it just melted some of them. We did when we first moved in, two years ago, but not anymore. Nope, no reptiles. I did when I was 18, but once I had Brie, I gave him up because I didn't want to take a chance. PLEASE do post, if you think of anything else. I appreciate any help/advice. I will defiantly keep you guys updated.  Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Good Luck and keep us posted


Thank you, and I will. I really appreciate all the help, and care that you guys give out.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Me too. I am so done feeling like this.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it to your local or county extension office. Do you have natural gas in your area, in Arkansas they are having problems with it getting it in the drinking water when they are drilling


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, really? They are putting in a gas line down the street from us. All of this is so scary to find out. Thank you. How are you?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

I am doing ok still hurting I have to update my journal when I get home I have possible exciting news.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am doing ok still hurting I have to update my journal when I get home I have possible exciting news.


Glad to hear you are doing ok, sad to hear that you are still hurting. Yeah, I have been checking to see if you write in your journal whenever I am on. What?  That's not cool. Well I will have to wait like everyone else.  Can't wait. Hurry home.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost home


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy to read that!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so talked to hubby about what all you guys suggested and he told me to be on the phone tomorrow.  Have to love being a stay at home mom.  I will let you guys know what they say tomorrow. Hopefully I will talk to someone that can help me. I would have done it today, but I like to talk to DH first. I am nervous and yet I can't wait to find out if something is wrong with the house or not. Hope you all have a great night. Talk to you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your water tested.  I found out the hard way about Community water testing.  DH and I had water problems so bad that we had to get a full osmosis system put in out house to take out all the nasty stuff allowed in our drinking water.  And it's not just radon and lead.    You will be surprised at what is allowed in your drinking water that's not safe.   The way the Water Company here cleans water is to use Chlorhine.  The chlorhine level was so high that it would burn your skin when you took a bath.  That's why we had to shell out $4,900.00 for this Osmosis system.  Best investment we made.  Also takes out radionuclides and uranium which we are affected by because of the Superfund site that sits in our aquifer that the Water company gets our water from.  

I would find out what is allowed in your water (They by law must tell you).  I would definitely find out what's being built around (gas lines, more development) that could filter into your Community Well.  Tainted water can definitely bring on illness (vomiting).  

Keep us posted.  Your DH is right to get on the phone right away.  And it is great to be a stay at home mom, because that's what I was when I found out all the problems with our water and the affect the Superfund had on our water.   I was that mean ole stay at home mom, that should get a job, put her homeschooled kid in school and shut up about the water.  Well, I didn't and lots of people are aware of whats going on here.  lol.   

Keep us posted. 

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can only hope that's not what we are going to have to do. We don't have that kind of money. Thanks for letting me know. So I just call the people that we pay our water bill to? That's going to be a pain if so. They are there on certain days. It's not like a normal water company. Oh well. Let the fun begin. I will for sure keep everyone informed.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry there are programs out there that will help with stuff like that. I will do some more research and send ya a PM


----------



## elevan (Jan 4, 2012)

There are definitely programs out there to help out with whatever you find.

It may no be your water supply.  There are plenty of other possibilities.  Your health department should be able to help you with a lot of the testing of both water and air quality.

How old is your home?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a great help! Thank you. I appreciate you being willing to do that for me. We are going to be getting out ducts cleaned as well. We talked to our neighbors and they told me that they put in hard wood floors. While tearing up their flooring, they found mold. So it looks like we might need to rip up our flooring. We have the same house, and both our houses were hud houses.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> There are definitely programs out there to help out with whatever you find.
> 
> It may no be your water supply.  There are plenty of other possibilities.  Your health department should be able to help you with a lot of the testing of both water and air quality.
> 
> How old is your home?


It was built in 1979, but they did a lot of rebuilding to the house because it was a hud house. They had to get everything up to code.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok so phone calls done. I am getting the water checked today.  Everyone pray that I don't have anything big wrong. We are pricing different people for getting our ducts cleaned. We are also pricing to put in hard wood floors. Hopefully we won't run into anything big when doing the flooring. I am so worried about that when it's time.  I hope that everyone has a great day today. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ok so phone calls done. I am getting the water checked today.  Everyone pray that I don't have anything big wrong. We are pricing different people for getting our ducts cleaned. We are also pricing to put in hard wood floors. Hopefully we won't run into anything big when doing the flooring. I am so worried about that when it's time.  I hope that everyone has a great day today. Take care.


 praying for you


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I really appreciate it.  How are you doing?


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thank you. I appreciate this.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

I need prayers for my niece. She is having problems with her legs. She is almost three. My sister says that she wakes up in the middle of the night screaming. They took ex rays and they turned out to show nothing. So they are now wanting to do a bone scan next. I just can't believe this. What makes it even more rough, she lives in Kalamath Falls.  What I would do to be there for my sister, and my niece.


----------



## Margali (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe check her vitamin levels? My sister and I both had horrible "growing pains" when we were about 5 years old. They tested everything under then sun. We were really deficient in one vitamin don't remember which one.

Sounds weird but I can still remember it vividly 20 plus years later. It honestly felt like someone had set my legs on fire. My sister it was the arms. They would ache a little during the day but were agony in the evening. If I get slightly deficient now, it still happens. Not sure which vitamin, I take double dose of high strength multivitamin and it goes away in about an hour. 

Anyway...  hope they figure out what is going on.


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I need prayers for my niece. She is having problems with her legs. She is almost three. My sister says that she wakes up in the middle of the night screaming. They took ex rays and they turned out to show nothing. So they are now wanting to do a bone scan next. I just can't believe this. What makes it even more rough, she lives in Kalamath Falls.  What I would do to be there for my sister, and my niece.


On the wind already.





			
				Margali said:
			
		

> Maybe check her vitamin levels? My sister and I both had horrible "growing pains" when we were about 5 years old. They tested everything under then sun. We were really deficient in one vitamin don't remember which one.
> 
> Sounds weird but I can still remember it vividly 20 plus years later. It honestly felt like someone had set my legs on fire. My sister it was the arms. They would ache a little during the day but were agony in the evening. If I get slightly deficient now, it still happens. Not sure which vitamin, I take double dose of high strength multivitamin and it goes away in about an hour.
> 
> Anyway...  hope they figure out what is going on.


It was most likely magnesium.  Many adults that have leg muscle cramps and restless legs can get relief by upping their intake of it.  It would benefit those with "growing pain" issues because it helps the body more readily absorb Calcium and Vitamin D - 2 essential nutrients for growing / strong / healthy bones.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

Margali said:
			
		

> Maybe check her vitamin levels? My sister and I both had horrible "growing pains" when we were about 5 years old. They tested everything under then sun. We were really deficient in one vitamin don't remember which one.
> 
> Sounds weird but I can still remember it vividly 20 plus years later. It honestly felt like someone had set my legs on fire. My sister it was the arms. They would ache a little during the day but were agony in the evening. If I get slightly deficient now, it still happens. Not sure which vitamin, I take double dose of high strength multivitamin and it goes away in about an hour.
> 
> Anyway...  hope they figure out what is going on.


I remember them all to well too! It is probably potassium which causes muscle craps too.  Rosemary or lavender with spearmint essential oil in a hot bath will help with the craps too.
5-7 drops each


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats, prayers for your niece have been sent  So scary.
Today I had  a follow up visit to my doc for a sinus infection. My DH came with me and we have both been having terrible headaches. We were ordered to have our water checked too! We've only lived in our home since late July, the realtor told us we didn't need to have the water checked, because a renter was living here and he would've alerted the landlord if there had been any problems...WRONG! My husband checked our water filter and it was clogged with all kinds of gross stuff. He changed the filter and noticed that this type of filter (which was left in the house) does not filter for lead. Now wondering if we've been drinking contaminated water since we moved in?? Maybe that's why both of us have been so sick


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

A low potassium can also cause significant leg pain, esp at night.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

Thinking of your sister and niece right now.  Hoping all is well. 

Know it's rough being so far away at a time like this.  

Please keep us posted.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good thought for all of you.  

Lead in the water won't make you ill.  It causes brain damage.  

I have a fried who studies water quality for the EPA.  He does research on what happens to the water after it leaves the processing facilty all nice and clean and then travels through miles of pipes, some of them over 100 years old.  Needless to say, it isn't pretty.  

He tells me lead isn't the serious issue most people think it is.  Even with lead pipes, it just doesn't leach into the water very much.  He finds a lot more problems with bacteria.  He highly recomends everyone use a filter on thier tap water.  He says even one of those Britta type pitchers makes a huge difference.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Margali said:
			
		

> Maybe check her vitamin levels? My sister and I both had horrible "growing pains" when we were about 5 years old. They tested everything under then sun. We were really deficient in one vitamin don't remember which one.
> 
> Sounds weird but I can still remember it vividly 20 plus years later. It honestly felt like someone had set my legs on fire. My sister it was the arms. They would ache a little during the day but were agony in the evening. If I get slightly deficient now, it still happens. Not sure which vitamin, I take double dose of high strength multivitamin and it goes away in about an hour.
> 
> Anyway...  hope they figure out what is going on.


Oh thank you! I will let her know for sure. I just talked to her, and she said she woke up twice last night screaming her head off. So hopefully this could be the problem. Thank you!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I will pass this along as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Margali said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you so much. I will let her know.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats, prayers for your niece have been sent  So scary.
> Today I had  a follow up visit to my doc for a sinus infection. My DH came with me and we have both been having terrible headaches. We were ordered to have our water checked too! We've only lived in our home since late July, the realtor told us we didn't need to have the water checked, because a renter was living here and he would've alerted the landlord if there had been any problems...WRONG! My husband checked our water filter and it was clogged with all kinds of gross stuff. He changed the filter and noticed that this type of filter (which was left in the house) does not filter for lead. Now wondering if we've been drinking contaminated water since we moved in?? Maybe that's why both of us have been so sick


Thank you, so very much! Wow, sorry to hear that. I hope that with you guys catching it, you will feel better soon. Why do people talk out of their rear ends? How could the realtor say, well the renter would have said something. Yeah, he could have, but like the lanlord would tell the realtor. Or maybe the renter bought bottled water. Hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> A low potassium can also cause significant leg pain, esp at night.


Thank you, I will let them know that as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thinking of your sister and niece right now.  Hoping all is well.
> 
> Know it's rough being so far away at a time like this.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is, and I hate it so much. I will do that for sure. She said that she woke up screaming twice. I wish I could be there to help out!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Good thought for all of you.
> 
> Lead in the water won't make you ill.  It causes brain damage.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate it!  

 Didn't know that could cause brain damage. We use the Britta. That's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 7, 2012)

So our water doesn't have anything that is dangerous, but we are still going to filter our water. I would just rather be safe about it. My niece goes in for her bone scan next week. I will let you guys know what's going on with that, once I here the results. PLEASE keep praying. Also, for my sister. (she is the one with my niece that's having the problems.) She had cancer when she was 3, and they are wanting to do more testing on her, to make sure the cancer isn't coming back. I really wish I could be there for her. I am worried about how much she can take. Her DH is in the marines. She has a job on top of it. So when he is gone, she has to take care of two kids, a dog, and the house while he is gone. Her son has hershberger disease, so they are having to get that all figured out as well. Her and her husband adopted the two kids. My sisters cancer caused her to lose all her woman parts, so she can't have kids. Thank you in advance for the prayers. I hope everyone has a great weekend. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So are water doesn't have anything that is dangerous, but we are still going to filter our water. I would just rather be safe about it. My niece goes in for her bone scan next week. I will let you guys know what's going on with that, once I here the results. PLEASE keep praying. Also, for my sister. (she is the one with my niece that's having the problems.) She had cancer when she was 3, and they are wanting to do more testing on her, to make sure the cancer isn't coming back. I really wish I could be there for her. I am worried about how much she can take. Her DH is in the marines. She has a job on top of it. So when he is gone, she has to take care of two kids, a dog, and the house while he is gone. Her son has hershberger disease, so they are having to get that all figured out as well. Her and her husband adopted the two kids. My sisters cancer caused her to lose all her woman parts, so she can't have kids. Thank you in advance for the prayers. I hope everyone has a great weekend. Take care.


You and yours are in my prayers, I hope everything goes ok. I am glad that your water was ok. Keep your head up during this time. We are here for ya.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2.  Lots of good filters out there to make your water softer and better for you.  They have come a long way with them.  I think everyone should have one on theirs, IMHO.

Sending good thoughts your sister's way for strength and hope the tests show nothing. Hopefully it's nothing but growing pains for your niece. 
Autumnprairie is right.  Keep your head up during this time.  We are here for ya.  

K


----------



## elevan (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Prayers, dozens of prayers sent your way.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that means so much. I really appreciate the prayers. I am trying my hardest to keep my head up. I am finding that there are days that harder than the others. What helps, is talking to my family, and talking to my GREAT friends on BYH. Thank you again. Hope all is well with you. Miss talking to you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 8, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too kind. Thank you so much. Reading this makes my eyes water. Thank you. I will let everyone know the results that are hopefully coming this week.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thank you!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Prayers, dozens of prayers sent your way.


Much appreciated. Thank you. It's been awhile, since I have talked to you as well. Hope all is well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of your niece.  Isn't it this week for the bone scan?  Truly hoping for the best.  

How's your sister doing?  How's her test going?  

Hope you get GREAT news soon that all is well.  Know how much you are worried about your family.  

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi:

Sending prayers for you and your family again this morning. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon, maybe today


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> Hi:
> 
> Sending prayers for you and your family again this morning. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon, maybe today


X2


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thinking of your niece.  Isn't it this week for the bone scan?  Truly hoping for the best.
> 
> How's your sister doing?  How's her test going?
> 
> ...


 Thank you. Yeah it is this week. Thank you. She just had to have an x ray for herself. She has been having problems with her shoulder. That turned out to be ok looking, so next they want to do an mri. She won't be doing the cancer test, until after all of Leesy's stuff is done. It is a lot of stress, the test that they do to my sister. So she knows she has enough stress with Leesy right now. I hope so as well. I am trying to not worry too much. That's why I like to talk to you guys, you help calm me down.  Thank you so much Karen, you have no idea how much it means to have nice people like you checking in on me. How are you doing? Hope all is well on your end. Give a special pet to the buns for me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> Hi:
> 
> Sending prayers for you and your family again this morning. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon, maybe today


Thank you. I can only hope you know how much that means to me. My sister is going to be talking to Leesy's doctor about the vitamin levels, so I am not sure what the doctor will say to that. My sister is finding herself getting really frustrated with the K Falls doctors. She might be bringing her up here to the Portland doctors. We will have to wait and see what she decides. I think that it depends on what all they are willing to do for Leesy. It took almost 3 month before they would take the x ray. They kept telling my sister that it's just growing pains or it's in her head.  They are so lucky I wasn't there. Thanks again, and I will let you guys know, once I hear something. Have a great day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. How are you?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About usual, not sleeping and pain, but I am still getting stuff done. I am not letting it stop me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. I wish that would all stop for you. It really doesn't surprise me, it not stopping you, you seem to be a person that keeps going no matter what. Hope that it all gets figured out for you soon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

Still no updates yet. Matt and I are getting nervous, it looks like February will be his last month at his old job. He will be starting his new job in February. I think that he is going to be so happy there. To be honest, I am going to be too. nothing like having a 17 year old hit on your husband.  What makes it worse, is it's Matt's boss's daughter. So I can't say anything. She just looks at me, and touches Matt.   Let me tell you what, if it wasn't for me having so much trust in Matt, I would have takin care of her right then and there. We are so nervous because the job he is at now, is only 5 mins away, and we have health insurance. The new job is about half an hour, and we won't have health insurance. The job eventually will, but we have no idea of how long without. Matt and I know the new boss, we are actually friends. Oh I can't wait, and yet I am so scared. Just thought I would talk a little about it to my BYH friends.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers ... Sent your way everyday!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Prayers ... Sent your way everyday!!!


 Thank you, that means a lot. How are you? It's much needed too!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Still no updates yet. Matt and I are getting nervous, it looks like February will be his last month at his old job. He will be starting his new job in February. I think that he is going to be so happy there. To be honest, I am going to be too. nothing like having a 17 year old hit on your husband.  What makes it worse, is it's Matt's boss's daughter. So I can't say anything. She just looks at me, and touches Matt.   Let me tell you what, if it wasn't for me having so much trust in Matt, I would have takin care of her right then and there. We are so nervous because the job he is at now, is only 5 mins away, and we have health insurance. The new job is about half an hour, and we won't have health insurance. The job eventually will, but we have no idea of how long without. Matt and I know the new boss, we are actually friends. Oh I can't wait, and yet I am so scared. Just thought I would talk a little about it to my BYH friends.


New change is scary.  You and Matt will be OK.   It will work out and Matt will be out of that situation with the boss's daughter.  And you won't have to keep your temper over a stupid 17 year old who is getting her kicks out of making a female adult mad and jealous.  

February will be a new beginning for you.  

Still not updates about your niece?  

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> He will be starting his new job in February. I think that he is going to be so happy there. To be honest, I am going to be too. nothing like having a 17 year old hit on your husband.  What makes it worse, is it's Matt's boss's daughter. So I can't say anything. She just looks at me, and touches Matt.


What a brat  . Seriously, job situations like that can be so hard on a marriage. Call it luck, or a blessing that he was able to find a job in this economy, let alone with a boss he already knows. Glad he's moving on!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, you are very right. It will be a great new year after all.  No new updates.  This is the other reason why I wish I was in K Falls. I would know what's going on. I don't want to be too pushy and call all the time. I know she would be fine with it, but I know that when it's a stressful time, that just makes it more stressful. I promise I will let you guys know when I get an update. Trust me, I want one now as well. Thanks again for caring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brat, I like that. The names I had for her, I can't say on here. Now she has other woman at his work hitting on him too. She has even called the house for him. I told him that this had better stop or we were going to have some serious problems. That's when his friend called him and said hey, I just bought a business.  So it sounds like it's the end of February, and he is out of there.  Thank you for understanding. We are very happy with the blessings that we are having come our way. Thank you for your kind words, it's much appreciated.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We understand and got your back that is what friends do even if it is by computer


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I love my computer friends. You guys are great!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, so my sister called. She takes Leesy in tomorrow. They are now wanting to take a look at her possibly having allergies. Her doctor doesn't want to believe my sister.  He said that she is too young. Are you kidding me? I had allergies at 4. So hopefully the doctor will listen to my sister, she has been giving her kids allegra, and it has been making her runny nose stop, and she doesn't cough all through the night now. As far as the bone appointment, they are having to wait for the referral. My sister, is having a real hard time with all this. She is on the verge of crying. She told me she can't cry, Leesy was in the car with her (she was taking her to school) and she has to go to work. So she didn't want the mascara to run. She said that she is so tired, and stressed. I wish that I could be there. I could only imagine what this is like, and having no family there to help. My family is very close with each other.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ok, so my sister called. She takes Leesy in tomorrow. They are now wanting to take a look at her possibly having allergies. Her doctor doesn't want to believe my sister.  He said that she is too young. Are you kidding me? I had allergies at 4. So hopefully the doctor will listen to my sister, she has been giving her kids allegra, and it has been making her runny nose stop, and she doesn't cough all through the night now. As far as the bone appointment, they are having to wait for the referral. My sister, is having a real hard time with all this. She is on the verge of crying. She told me she can't cry, Leesy was in the car with her (she was taking her to school) and she has to go to work. So she didn't want the mascara to run. She said that she is so tired, and stressed. I wish that I could be there. I could only imagine what this is like, and having no family there to help. My family is very close with each other.


Will be thinking of Leesy tomorrow.  And your sister.   So hard to hear you all are going through this.  Wishing for the best for all of you.  

I wish I could do more.  

Please keep us posted.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Will be thinking of Leesy tomorrow.  And your sister.   So hard to hear you all are going through this.  Wishing for the best for all of you.
> 
> I wish I could do more.
> 
> ...


I do to and hope all works out.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I really can't thank you enough. You are such a caring person. So happy that you and I know each other. You are great! Thank you. You are doing everything that I need. You listen, you help me with advice, you say nice thing's, and I know you are there for me. The only thing I could need more, you living here in Oregon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is much appreciated. I love your pictures. They are cute!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I wish I was getting to update you guys about Leesy right now, but I haven't heard anything yet. I was looking on CL, and look what I found. http://salem.craigslist.org/pet/2795533134.html I am going to talk to DH and see what he thinks. I would love to be able to help this lady out. I could only imagine not being able to take your little critters with you, and having to find them homes. I hope Matt will say yes. It would be so much fun. I hope that everyone is having a great day. The sun is out here, but it's only 30 outside.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.lookoutpointranch.com/ I looked up hardy meat goat, and found this. Do you guys agree?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> http://www.lookoutpointranch.com/ I looked up hardy meat goat, and found this. Do you guys agree?


Looks nice!!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you watch the video? I was wondering if these people know what they are talking about or if it's just what they think they know.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Did you watch the video? I was wondering if these people know what they are talking about or if it's just what they think they know.


I could not;  sorry!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh that's ok. I was just wondering.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Oh that's ok. I was just wondering.


What were they talking 'bout???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

They were talking about the Kiko breed. They said that they don't have to de worm, help with birthing, trim the feet, they don't have to feed hay or feed. All they pretty much do is keep records and give minerals. Any thing that I read about any breed, they need these type of thing's done. So is it true about the Kikos not needing all that?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh I wanted to update you guys about my sister too! This is her email to me. Theyre going to start the process for getting me referred for an MRI, in the meantime theyre going to get me on prescription strength pain meds  woohoo!!!  Give me medicine!!! J Hoping that will help with the pain Im in. L It's a start, right? :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> They were talking about the Kiko breed. They said that they don't have to de worm, help with birthing, trim the feet, they don't have to feed hay or feed. All they pretty much do is keep records and give minerals. Any thing that I read about any breed, they need these type of thing's done. So is it true about the Kikos not needing all that?


UM... You have to de-worm trim and do all that. They might have nice goats but, You still got to do all that!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Oh I wanted to update you guys about my sister too! This is her email to me. Theyre going to start the process for getting me referred for an MRI, in the meantime theyre going to get me on prescription strength pain meds  woohoo!!!  Give me medicine!!! J Hoping that will help with the pain Im in. L It's a start, right? :/


Yes, sounds like a start.  So glad your sister is getting some relief for her pain and something (MRI) will be done.  Did she send an e-mail about Leesy?  Did I miss it in between the guinea pig CL ad and Kiko goats?  Hoping you heard news about Leesy.  

Hoping all is well.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She just called me. Leesy's doctor said that she for sure has allergies. So my sister is going to stay with the new doctor, since the other one didn't believe a child at 3 could have them. She is still waiting on the referral for Leesy to see the doctor about her bones.  So about that part, we are still waiting. At least she is going to be able to get some sleep now that she won't be coughing all through the night. Just leg pain.  Thank you for asking about her. I really appreciate it.  I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear there was some movement forward for Leesy and your sister.  Had a day.  It is what it is.  Nothing like the worry you had.  Hope a little easement of the mind is had and you can get some sleep too.

Take care.  Talk soon.

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)

I can attest to kids having allergies before age 3. Korbin was put on allergy meds when he was between 1 and 2 years old because of allergies and his symptoms were watery eyes and snotty nose. Logan and Korbin both have allergy medication, but I haven't been giving it to them lately because they haven't been having trouble out of it. All of my kids are also prone to bronchitis (thanks to their daddy's genetics!). We usually end up with at least one of them getting bronchitis during the winter. Somehow we have been lucky not to get it yet this winter. 

Hoping they can find an answer for Leesy's leg pain soon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. So sorry to hear that.  I hope that today is a better day for you.  Well to be honest, I have been able to get some sleep lately, but it's only because I am sick once again.  You take care as well. Know I am ALWAYS here for you if you ever want to talk.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I can attest to kids having allergies before age 3. Korbin was put on allergy meds when he was between 1 and 2 years old because of allergies and his symptoms were watery eyes and snotty nose. Logan and Korbin both have allergy medication, but I haven't been giving it to them lately because they haven't been having trouble out of it. All of my kids are also prone to bronchitis (thanks to their daddy's genetics!). We usually end up with at least one of them getting bronchitis during the winter. Somehow we have been lucky not to get it yet this winter.
> 
> Hoping they can find an answer for Leesy's leg pain soon.


Wow, sounds like you guys have to go through a lot too. Sorry to hear that. I guess at least you guys have doctors that believe you and your kids. Happy to hear that you haven't had to deal with it this winter so far, I hope that you won't have to at all this winter.  Thank you so much for caring. I hope they do soon as well. My poor sister and Leesy need some sleep. Now that she is taking allergy medicine, she sounds so much happier. I was able to talk to her on the phone last night. She said TT Bj my leg hurts. I almost started to  I said, I know baby and mommy and daddy are trying to fix it. She said ok, and started telling me about her new toys.  She is such a strong little girl. Thanks again for caring, I really appreciate it. Take care. Talk to you soon.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> They were talking about the Kiko breed. They said that they don't have to de worm, help with birthing, trim the feet, they don't have to feed hay or feed. All they pretty much do is keep records and give minerals. Any thing that I read about any breed, they need these type of thing's done. So is it true about the Kikos not needing all that?


I have kikos and have done a lot of research on the breed.  For the most part, they are hardy.  They do not need hoof trimming or worming as much as my boers.  They do forage better than the boers and they have a higher weaning rate than the boers.  These are all generalizations, you will find individuals that do not display these tendencies.  In the winter and there is little to no forage, unelss you are in a very mild climate you will have to feed hay.  

That particular farm has a very hands off approach and it works for them.  I also suspect they have a higher loss rate than most of us would find acceptable.  

I love the kikos, they are much less work than all my other goats.  I still need to take care of them.  

Glad to hear about your niece.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much. You are the first person that I have been able to talk to, that has Kiko goats. Are they an expensive goat? What would I look for in one? Anything else that you think I should know, would be great to hear. Thank you for caring about my niece. It really does mean a lot to know so many people care.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I am a excited, we are supposed to be getting snow tomorrow. :bun I can only hope that the weather guy is right this time.  

I have Mellow sitting here with me. She really seems to be getting more comfortable with me. I love it. I do spoil the girls, Samore is showing it a little bit more than Mellow, so I am going to have to watch how much veggies I am giving them. I just feel so bad for them and the life that they have had. I told Brie and Katey that we will be getting the girls out on the table later today, I will have to take some pictures. Oh and something else that I am really excited about, Mellow has stopped peeing on me when I hold her. :bun Watch now that I said that, I am going to get peed on today. 

Katey came in this morning, and turned my light on and turned my fan off. I am still sick, so I was thinking well hopefully she let me sleep in this morning. I heard her say mom get up. She sounded so stuffed up. The poor thing, she now has what I have.  So I got up and asked her what she wants to eat, she said I am not hungry, I want to watch a movie. So I got up, and looked at the time,  It was only 6:30. Oh well, sleeping in was a nice thought.

Well Jude and Bear are looking at me like mom it is time to eat. I need to change the guinea pigs cage and feed them. So I hope everyone has a great day today. Take care everyone. I will update you guys about my sister and Leesy when I hear more. Please keep them in your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope you guys get better soon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope you guys get better soon.


Thank you much appreciated. I didn't recognize your picture, so I was trying to figure out who you were.  Beautiful picture though.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Caramel who is due in a month


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I realized that after I looked at your journal. So sorry. She sure is a beautiful goat! How are you doing? Sure miss talking to you.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

How's everyone feeling today?  Hope everyone is on the mend.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> How's everyone feeling today?  Hope everyone is on the mend.
> 
> K


I am starting to feel better. Katey still sounds all stuffed up, the poor thing. Thank you so much for caring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a fun game idea. Can any of you guess how old I am?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2012)

I am guessing you are 29! Depending on when your birthday is! If your birthday is soon you will likely be 30.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

26


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I am guessing you are 29! Depending on when your birthday is! If your birthday is soon you will likely be 30.


Well that was quick. How did you guess that? My birthday is Jan 26, and yes, I am turning 30   I think I am having a little bit of a hard time with it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 26


I wish I was 26 again, can I just tell everyone that is how old I am?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

Well it's snowing, well kind of. It snows, but doesn't stick. Then stops. Starts again and sticks, and then stops and melts. Come on snow. PLEASE stick. I would love to have a family day in the snow. How is everyone else's day going? Hope all is well. Take care everyone.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cheated!  You mentioned on your questionaire that you had been with your DH for 12 years (since you were 17). I just did the math! 


In case you were wondering, I am 26 and my birthday is in March.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Although, I don't think that was cheating. I think that was using your smarts.  Well aren't you a youngin.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone else want to sa3y how old, I mean young they are?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 15, 2012)

My mind says 20, most days my body says 90, I turned 61 in September.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> My mind says 20, most days my body says 90, I turned 61 in September.


 I like that. My mind says 20 as well. Well happy late birthday.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

I will be 42 in October


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be 42 in October


Why are you hiding? Your a young woman. Did you have any problems when you hit 30? I am finding myself wanting to do thing's, that I normally wouldn't want to do. I hope that this will pass.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't it get worse you want to do more as you get older. I wasn't married yet I got married when I was 31 and raised two teenage  girls 12 and 14 when I met them  
My DH and I have been childfree for 5 years and and I am raising my 13 yr old male cousin     he thinks I don't know teens


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That wasn't the answer I was wanting.  Wow, 5 years. I wish my DH and I could have waited. Oh well.  You have to love it when teens think you are oblivious to the real world. My soon to be 12 year old is testing the waters.  I hope that all goes well with your cousin. If you ever want someone to vent to or swap stories, I am your gal.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like wise here, if you need some incite on yours let me know


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I really do appreciate that. With me being sick, I am irritable. So there are times that she tests me, and she is seeing a whole other side of me. Usually I say, please don't talk to me that way. Now it's like what the heck are you doing talking to me like that?  I think my whole family is wanting me to get better, and stay better.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough to be sick and raise children.  They know when you are vulnerable. lol.   I see the family misses the sweet you.  Hoping you get better quick and back to your ole self.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

So ya'll guessing each others ages?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is. I don't like being so irritable. They are also used to me doing everything. So when I am not feeling well, I need help. They don't like that so much. Thank you for understanding. That they do. I had to pick Katey up and take her to her room because she didn't want to go. I think she was wanting to see if I would do anything about it. Nothing like being drained and then having to deal with that. They know to do it when Matt is gone too.  I know they do, and I miss that part of me too. Thank you, that's much appreciated. I hope so too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So ya'll guessing each others ages?


lol, if I really cared about age, I could always do what My Mother does.  Says she's 39. lol.  Been 39 for 20 years now, but hey you have humor your elders don't you.

Age is just a number.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So ya'll guessing each others ages?


Well the game was to guess my age, but Marlowmanor made it a short game.  So she let me know her age, and mammaboid, and autumnprairie were letting me know their age. It was actually really neat to see that there are others who don't mind sharing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giggle .... I know some people who do that! It was a good age and they just could not let it go!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so excited, and yet scared. So my DH surprised me with setting up an appointment for me to get my hair done and anything else that I want. I know this might seem funny and weird, but I am not a girly type. I have been becoming a little bit more, now that I am almost 30. Poor hubby. So hopefully I will be coming back with no complaints and my DH telling me I don't live here anymore.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am so excited, and yet scared. So my DH surprised me with setting up an appointment for me to get my hair done and anything else that I want. I know this might seem funny and weird, but I am not a girly type. I have been becoming a little bit more, now that I am almost 30. Poor hubby. So hopefully I will be coming back with no complaints and my DH telling me I don't live here anymore.


 you deserve to be pampered. Take advantage of it and ask the stylist what would look good on you that is what they went to school for.
most importantly have FUN ok.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep getting your hair done is  fun! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you. You know what? I had fun. I feel great too! You will never guess what I came home with. Want to take a guess? It has nothing to do with what I got done at the salon.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yep getting your hair done is  fun! Enjoy yourself!


I did thank you! The lady was great!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm guessing you came home with a new hairdo which gave you a huge confidence boost! 

Or perhaps you came home with a new critter!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you came home with a new hairdo which gave you a huge confidence boost!
> 
> Or perhaps you came home with a new critter!


Ok you know what, you are no longer able to play my games.  Please know, I am just kidding. Yes, I came home with a new hairdo, confidence and ..... a critter.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You see I didn't attempt to figure out what kind of critter!  Someone else can figure that out!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you bring home a cavy?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are too funny. Thanks for the laugh this morning!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 17, 2012)

the suspense is killing us . . . what did ya get ? ?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, now you and marlowmanor are just too good at my games. Or maybe I just make them too easy?   Yup, it's a cavy. Her name is Sugar. The hair dresser and I were talking and she said that she has a client that is trying to find a home for her guinea pig. I said, oh really? Well, let me talk to my hubby. So I got home showed off my hair cut, and then said hun we need to talk. He went from being happy to oh great in seconds. I told him about Sugar, and I also said that's not all. I would like to start a rescue. He sat there and thought for a bit. I said I know I can't do any other rescue because we just don't have the space. So he then said yes!!   I said, what? Really? I am so happy. So today I am going to go buy the supplies for a C&C cage. I am so excited. I will post pictures of the all three guinea's a little bit later today. Thank you for caring. You guys are great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Great!! A RESCUE! YOU can do this!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Great!! A RESCUE! YOU can do this!!!


Aww, thank you. I really appreciate that. To be honest I was really excited last night. That's why I am up so early. This morning I am kind of scared. I am trying to figure out how I can afford to do it, and all the other stressful thing's that come along with a rescue. I have a lot of cages. So that is one thing that I don't need to worry about. I am also trying to think of the application that I will have people fill out to adopt. I was thinking of having it to where, if people think they want one, they can take one home for a week, and make sure that it's what they want. Of course I am going to have them sign saying that they will bring them back after the week, and even if they are thinking they are adopting forever, if a year down the road they decide they don't want it, they have to bring it back to me. Any ideas you guys have, would be great!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so great, you can look on the free section on CL and check out freecycle.com if you tell them what you need people will help.there is someone that does the free trial with rabbits. When I get back I will send you the link.
hugs


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I greatly appreciate everything that you do for me. You are too great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's advice:
I know you want to rescue as many g.pigs as possible but start small and add more as time goes by.
Hunt around and start asking for or get donations to help buy supplies and such. Start a g.piggy bank ! 
Save a little money at a time so when you need it it will be there. Find the best spot to do it. Take a laundry room or a room thats easy to 
clean and it won't be so bad with smell.(just don't start in your living room) Make sure you don't over whelm your self and take on too much at one time.
Even your kids can help in small ways. Take deep breaths and have fun! Remember to think ahead too! 

HOPE that helps!  So this is going to be at your home right?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

You should start a website too with a good name. Get a go


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Here's advice:
> I know you want to rescue as many g.pigs as possible but start small and add more as time goes by.
> Hunt around and start asking for or get donations to help buy supplies and such. Start a g.piggy bank !
> Save a little money at a time so when you need it it will be there. Find the best spot to do it. Take a laundry room or a room thats easy to
> ...


Yeah, it will be at home. Thank you for all your information and support. It's much appreciated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> You should start a website too with a good name. Get a go


Yeah, I was thinking about that. Doesn't it cost money? I have a name. For The Love Of Guinea Pigs. I know, it's pretty much my name on here. I just love it though.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, so far I have posted on CL letting people know I rescue and I could use there unwanted items. I was thinking of making some fliers and putting them in stores that allow you to post ads. Can you guys think of anything else that I can do?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

You are going to want to find a vet that can knows guinea pigs. Not every small animal vet will deal with guinea pigs. You will need to seperate males and females to prevent breeding or get males neutered (which would be another reason for the vet). You would likely benefit from finding out about getting a rescue license. You need to look into getting a 501c non profit license. If you are a licensed 501c rescue donations are tax deductable for people that donate. It would likely be beneficial to start a website for the rescue too so people can donate, see animals available for adoption, find out about your rescue, etc. 

Here is a link with step by step things you should do to start a non profit organization. 
http://www.petfinder.com/how-to-help-pets/starting-nonprofit-help-animals.html

5 steps to starting a nonprofit
http://www.petfinder.com/how-to-help-pets/starting-nonprofit-animal-rescue.html

Also a link about starting an animal sanctuary.
http://www.petfinder.com/how-to-help-pets/start-animal-sanctuary.html

Hope this information helps you out. I like the name you have chosen for your rescue too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> You are going to want to find a vet that can knows guinea pigs. Not every small animal vet will deal with guinea pigs. You will need to seperate males and females to prevent breeding or get males neutered (which would be another reason for the vet). You would likely benefit from finding out about getting a rescue license. You need to look into getting a 501c non profit license. If you are a licensed 501c rescue donations are tax deductable for people that donate. It would likely be beneficial to start a website for the rescue too so people can donate, see animals available for adoption, find out about your rescue, etc.
> 
> Here is a link with step by step things you should do to start a non profit organization.
> http://www.petfinder.com/how-to-help-pets/starting-nonprofit-help-animals.html
> ...


Thank you. Yeah, I have cages already for the males and females. I know it's dangerous for them to breed when they are older as well. I will not be getting them neutered or spayed it's expensive and it puts them under a lot of stress. I called a vet that works with guinea pigs, and that is what he told me. So he is who I take my girls to, if I need help. I figured I will use him with the rescue. I have been looking into the whole rescue license. Wow is that ever a lot of information.  The websites you found, were the ones that I found too.
Thank you for looking up information for me, and posting it. Also, thank you for letting me know what you think of my rescue name. It's been awhile since you and I have talked. How are you?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that didn't take long. My ad on CL in the free section, we deleted. I am sure it was someone thinking I am wanting free guinea pigs for snake food.  This might be a little bit harder then I thought.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

Doing well. My boys are being....well boys!  Everyone is healthy. DH may have a new job soon. If it works out it will still be 3rd shift, it's a little farther away than his current job, but the pay is higher. Hopefully that will work out.  It is through a temp agency so he would be without benefits for 6 months to a year till he is hired on full time with the company, but as long as he can "keep his nose clean" and not rack up points against himself he shouldn't have a problem getting hired on after the probationary period is over.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well that didn't take long. My ad on CL in the free section, we deleted. I am sure it was someone thinking I am wanting free guinea pigs for snake food.  This might be a little bit harder then I thought.


People are picky about what is allowed in the free section of CL. You may be better off posting in the Pet section and explaining in detail what you are doing. You may even be able to post in the Farm and Garden section for some supplies as well. I've seen people post cages in that section as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Doing well. My boys are being....well boys!  Everyone is healthy. DH may have a new job soon. If it works out it will still be 3rd shift, it's a little farther away than his current job, but the pay is higher. Hopefully that will work out.  It is through a temp agency so he would be without benefits for 6 months to a year till he is hired on full time with the company, but as long as he can "keep his nose clean" and not rack up points against himself he shouldn't have a problem getting hired on after the probationary period is over.


 Happy to hear that they are being boys. Also happy to hear everyone is healthy. :bun That's great news! Hope it works out for you guys as well. If you are ok with it, I would love to hear how it works out for you guys. Take care.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup did both, and so far so good. I am in such deep reading with getting a license, it's unreal what all I have to read.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am so stressed out and overwhelmed. How did something so simple become such an over load? I want to do a website, but that costs money. I am trying to figure out if I need to be filling out forms or not. The forms talk about hiring people, I just want it to be me. They talk about dogs and cats, I don't want to take in all the animals. I would love to, but I just want to help out guinea pigs. I am going to call some people now, so that way hopefully they can tell me if it is needed for me to fill out the forms or not.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Deep breaths! Take your time and they're are some good easy to set up web sites and are you going to build a shelter and hire people or do it out of your home?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Deep breaths! Take your time and they're are some good easy to set up web sites and are you going to build a shelter and hire people or do it out of your home?


Thank you, I took a couple deep breaths. I am doing it out of my home, and no I will not be hiring people.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

This is free! All free! Awesome huh? I've tried its easy and great! http://www.weebly.com/


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> This is free! All free! Awesome huh? I've tried its easy and great! http://www.weebly.com/


Oh my gosh, THANK YOU!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome ... *blush* *blushing* Trying to help! I love advertising and writing so this sort of stuff is right up my alley!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going to offer my service to you and create a web site if you'd like! Advertising runs in my blood...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

I forgot to add that I would not charge you anything! Free again! and I am a advertising queen!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry I'm destroying your journal! PM me if you are interested.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is called rabbit rentals it is part of AZ Rabbitry       http://www.azrabbits.com/store.html

I am sure you had a long day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm destroying your journal! PM me if you are interested.


Thank you, and I sent you a pm.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated. Yes, it has been a long day. How was your day?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

I just can't thank you guys enough for all your help. SmallFarmGirl, thank you for helping me out with my website. Autumnprairie thank you for helping me out with my research. Marlowmanor thank you for your guidance and help with research as well. You guys are helping me with my dream. Thank you.  Sorry I got a little bit teary eyed.  Take care everyone and have a great day!


Update on my sister. She called me last night. Her insurance denied the claim for her mri. They are trying to save money.  So my sister has to go into her doctor more. He told her more than likely she will have to have surgery.  He has to have a mri though. So he said, well we will rack up the bill with doctor visits and pain meds.  Stupid insurance. So now she is scared that they are going to deny Leesy.  I will have to . She said I am going to call up the person denying her every time that Leesy wakes up screaming. So they can't sleep, and have to hear her say it hurts mommy. They better not deny her.  Just thought I would let you guys know, I didn't forget to keep you updated. Thanks again everyone for caring.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't ever just take your insurance company's denial and walk away.  Challenge it, 9 times out of 10 they will cover it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Don't ever just take your insurance company's denial and walk away.  Challenge it, 9 times out of 10 they will cover it.


Thank you, I will pass that onto my sister. Much appreciated. Congrats on the handsome boys.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

This is Sugar, my first rescue!

















Here are Samore and Marshmellow












Hope you guys wanted to see these.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 18, 2012)

Sugar is gorgeous! I would love to get guinea pigs again here. We had a pair at one point but they ended up not getting alot of attention and were not all that tame so we rehomed them. I kind of wish we could get a pair again. I wish you were closer to us because I would love to have Sugar! Is she pretty tame?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sugar is gorgeous! I would love to get guinea pigs again here. We had a pair at one point but they ended up not getting alot of attention and were not all that tame so we rehomed them. I kind of wish we could get a pair again. I wish you were closer to us because I would love to have Sugar! Is she pretty tame?


Thank you. I love having guinea pigs they are great! I love that when I open the fridge door the girl's start singing.  Sorry to hear you had to re home them. I wish you were closer too. I would love to help you out. She gets nervous when you are getting her out of the cage, but once you have her in your arms she settles down and talks to you. She has a bit of a problem using her teeth though. She doesn't do it to hurt you though. I am hoping I can break her of that. The people that had her before didn't know anything about guinea pigs before they bought her.  They had her for a year and still didn't know anything about guinea pigs.  She said she won't stop chewing on the cage. Well you have nothing in her home for her to chew on. Yes we do, I said where. The salt lick.  She said I put her in a ball, and she didn't want to move. She said even when I would gently kick it, she wouldn't move.  I said, the balls are bad for guinea pigs, it can break their backs. Oh that makes since as to of why she wouldn't move.  You can tell she gets her kids whatever they want. I cleaned out Sugar's cage yesterday.  There was so much pee stuck to the bottom. It was like she just changed the bedding and didn't clean it all the way. I cleaned her water bottle, there was so much slime in it. I am going to go buy a bottle brush today. I told her what all I made my daughter do to get a guinea pig, and she oh yeah that's smart.  I can tell that this might be hard for me. I know I can do it though. Sugar doesn't bite her cage anymore. She loves to be talked to. I am scared I might get attached.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Well SmallFarmGirl has made my day. The website looks great! I also, went to Fred Meyer and bought the thing's I need to make a C&C cage. Can't wait to get it up. I will put up pictures when I do. I just have to buy some coloplast. I am so excited. Can't wait to see what the girls will do.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 18, 2012)

Cute piggies!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Cute piggies!


Thank you! They are so much fun to have.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Here it is! SmallFarmGirl did most of the work! I just typed and gave her pictures! Thank you SmallFarmGirl. http://fortheloveofguineapigs.weebly.com/ Please tell us what you think!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

We did it!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> We did it!!!


 Yes we did! Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

You should make it in your little box with your pic and title... go to profile and then put the link in the website box!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

I hate putting up my pictures.  I will think about it. Ok?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Looks like a great start!


Thank you! Now to just get some guinea pigs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

So I wanted to let you guys know, I am not going to be on here a whole lot. I need to start focusing on my family and chores, especially since I now have the rescue. So you guys take care, I will get on every now and then. So if you want, write in my journal and when I get on I will answer. Thanks so much for you guys being so great to me. Take care everyone. Hopefully I will be on in a couple of days.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

One more thing, can you guys please go to my website and HONESTLY tell me what you think of my picture on there. Please don't worry about hurting my feelings. I need honest answers. Thank you.
http://fortheloveofguineapigs.weebly.com/


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> One more thing, can you guys please go to my website and HONESTLY tell me what you think of my picture on there. Please don't worry about hurting my feelings. I need honest answers. Thank you.


Where is your picture on the website? I only see pictures of the guinea pigs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it again, I just changed somethings.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I hate putting up my pictures.  I will think about it. Ok?


I meant on backyard herds putting your website link up ... not a pic of you... sorry


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you hiding? I am the one that should be hiding.  Now I feel dumb.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry.. I just like the first way but, you are the owner so you decide!Want me to fix it??? It looks kinda confusing for a new viewer!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I just thought I would let you guys know, it is busy, but it is great! I love doing this. It makes me feel so good. Sugar is such a sweetheart. I have a family coming out in a week or two. I am getting three more guinea pigs. I hope all is well with everyone! Take care you guys. Hope to talk to you guys soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

THATS AWESOME!!! DID THEY SEE THE SITE?? HOW'D THEY FIND YOU??


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 21, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> THATS AWESOME!!! DID THEY SEE THE SITE?? HOW'D THEY FIND YOU??


Thank you. Yeah they did see the site, and it was thank to Craigslist.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I saw this and I thought of you...http://www.rabbit.org/rescue/forms.html - I know it's for rabbits, but I'm sure you can adapt it very easily to your guinea pig needs


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 22, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I saw this and I thought of you...http://www.rabbit.org/rescue/forms.html - I know it's for rabbits, but I'm sure you can adapt it very easily to your guinea pig needs


Thank you, I greatly appreciate that. That has every form that I could think of. Again, thank you so much. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

miss ya, I hope things are going well


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2012)

See what it takes to be able to post on Petfinder.  That will help tremendously with your rescue.  

There is a piggie rescue here in Cincinnati called This little piggie and me.  Perhaps you can get some assistance from them on how to make it work.  

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH419.html


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> See what it takes to be able to post on Petfinder.  That will help tremendously with your rescue.
> 
> There is a piggie rescue here in Cincinnati called This little piggie and me.  Perhaps you can get some assistance from them on how to make it work.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH419.html


X2

I was just thinking about this same thing last night! I'm glas someone else thought of it and beat me to the posting! I would definately look into finding out what it takes to be part of the petfinder list of shelters. It is more advertisement for adoptions too!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

So... anymore g.p.s coming to your rescue??


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> miss ya, I hope things are going well


*blush* miss ya too. Thanks, thing's are going great! Busy, but great. I hope all is well with you as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> See what it takes to be able to post on Petfinder.  That will help tremendously with your rescue.
> 
> There is a piggie rescue here in Cincinnati called This little piggie and me.  Perhaps you can get some assistance from them on how to make it work.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH419.html


Thank you, I didn't even think about that one. We have Petfinder here as well. I will see what all I have to do to be able to post on there. Thanks again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I sure do miss being on here and talking to you guys. You guys are such great help, and when I am feeling down, you guys get me back up again. I hope thing's will slow down soon. Take care. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So... anymore g.p.s coming to your rescue??


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So... anymore g.p.s coming to your rescue??


I am going to be getting two males from Albany, from a rescue there. She does more than rescue for guinea pigs. She has birds, reptiles, wild life, pretty much everything. So I told her I would take them off her hands. So we are supposed to be meeting up this week. There is also a rescue in Salem, and she has a female that she wants to send my way. So I am going to try and meet them, and make one trip. I had a person interested in Sugar come over last night, but she said that she is going to wait.  To be honest, I am kinda glad. I really love Sugar. She is so sweet! Thanks for asking. I will take pictures of my newbies, and post them on my web site. Hope to talk to you guys soon. Oh and thanks again for helping me get the web site up. I wouldn't be where I am at today, if it wasn't for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I wanted to let you guys know. Leesy goes in today to get her bone scan. Please be praying for Leesy today. I will try to get on here today and update you. Know that I will update you as soon as I can. Take care everyone and have a great day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 24, 2012)

So the test came back good. They now are trying to figure out what's next. She is still waking up screaming. So please keep the prayers coming.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

on the clean scan

 for the rest


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 24, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> on the clean scan
> 
> for the rest


Thank you so very much. I appreciate you staying in touch with me, and especially you thinking of my family. You really are a great person.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope they can figure out what is going on with her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 25, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I hope they can figure out what is going on with her.


Thank you. It's so appreciated. I miss talking to you as well. You are another person that is very caring. I will make sure to keep you guys updated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*blush* thank you


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

So I talked to the rescue down in Albany, and she said that she is trying to figure when she can meet up with the rescue group in Salem. So when they get this figured out, I will have three new ones! I will need to build a cage for the males. I also need to find a home for Sugar! Well hope all of you have a great day! Take care.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Remember age is just a number, it's all about how you feel inside!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/birthday/happy-birthday.gif
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/birthday/birthday-song.gif
> 
> ...


X2
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/birthday/happy-birthday.gif
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/birthday/birthday-song.gif
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate you remembering. Yeah, I will try to remember that today.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

Well as I wait for a home for Sugar, I find myself getting really attached to her. She watches movies with me, she allows me to pet her when she is in her cage, I know her goodie spots, and I know what her favorite treats are. I have to do all this stuff with her, so she is used to her new home. Instead, it's getting me closer to her. I promised my DH that it will always be the two girls only. So I really need to find Sugar a home asap.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well as I wait for a home for Sugar, I find myself getting really attached to her. She watches movies with me, she allows me to pet her when she is in her cage, I know her goodie spots, and I know what her favorite treats are. I have to do all this stuff with her, so she is used to her new home. Instead, it's getting me closer to her. I promised my DH that it will always be the two girls only. So I really need to find Sugar a home asap.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You are a special wonderful person who opens your heart to all the Guinea pigs!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well as I wait for a home for Sugar, I find myself getting really attached to her. She watches movies with me, she allows me to pet her when she is in her cage, I know her goodie spots, and I know what her favorite treats are. I have to do all this stuff with her, so she is used to her new home. Instead, it's getting me closer to her. I promised my DH that it will always be the two girls only. So I really need to find Sugar a home asap.


Thank you, I really needed that. I am sure when I find her a home, I will be on here crying. I know you guys will be there for me. Thank you so much you guys are great friends! How did I get so lucky?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 27, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday !!! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/2vsj1nm.gif
> You are a special wonderful person who opens your heart to all the Guinea pigs!!!


*blush* Thank you. You are the wonderful person that helped me make this all possible.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 29, 2012)

I am excited, I might be getting two more females. A lady has more questions first. So we will see.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am excited, I might be getting two more females. A lady has more questions first. So we will see.


DETAILS!  DETAILS! DETAILS!

YAY,

I have 5 more to my own herd; Mama, another Brownie, Ian, Trump Card, Houdini, Jelly Bean and a room mate do you know who it is?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 29, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen MUM???? Yah!!!!! She's got a place to stay!!!! Ohh... you'll be best friends I know.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm late to the party but happy belated birthday!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got it in one


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

I am having a great time.   Autumpraire is a wonderful, kind and generous person.  Hope she can stand my endless talking till I calm down a bit.  I owe her my life and my undying gratitude.

The kids (Mama and the gang) love it here.   Of course, Jelly Bean got a brush out this morning and loves Dawn better than me already and Houdini stands still while she gives him scratchies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am having a great time.   Autumpraire is a wonderful, kind and generous person.  Hope she can stand my endless talking till I calm down a bit.  I owe her my life and my undying gratitude.
> 
> The kids (Mama and the gang) love it here.   Of course, Jelly Bean got a brush out this morning and loves Dawn better than me already and Houdini stands still while she gives him scratchies.


Your already there???


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and Apache just had Pink


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

O.k. what did I miss??? Do other BYHers know about this???? Yah for PINK!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> O.k. what did I miss??? Do other BYHers know about this???? Yah for PINK!!!


not yet


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 29, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's great news! The lady is wanting to make sure she can't find a family or friend to take her two females. If not, then she will contact me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm late to the party but happy belated birthday!


Thanks, it's much appreciated. No need to be sorry.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry Fortheloveofgoats if I destroyed your journal!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 29, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sorry Fortheloveofgoats if I destroyed your journal!


No problems here. I love getting to read what's going on, especially since I am not on as much. I sure miss you guys!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted on yours on purpose for that reason, I knew you would see it first. Miss ya too


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 30, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are too good to me. Thank you. That made my day. Hopefully soon I can get on here more. I am getting a female on Friday. The family has had her for two years. Her mate died in November and they want her to have a new home. I am a little worried. She said that she has been having her hair falling out. I let her know, that means it could be mites, stress, food or age. So we will see what we are getting. I am just happy that she is getting to come here. I miss you autumnprairie. Take care, and I love getting to read your journal, and reading mine to see what all is going on. Thanks for still keeping me as a friend.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 31, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always, I know that you have your handsful or you would be here more like the rest of us, Caramel is doing doe code quite well and holding out on how many she will have.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 31, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you for understanding. Well tell Caramel I need to at least know how many, so I can guess the sex(s)  I can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I am supposed to be getting another guinea pig tomorrow. I have been told this before, and then it doesn't happen. I have someone that is interested in Sugar.  I am happy because I know it will make DH happy, but I am sad because I am going to miss her. I am so attached to her. She squeals at me when she hears my voice. Well I will update you guys with pictures of the new guinea pig, and I will let you know if Sugar finds a home.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well, I am supposed to be getting another guinea pig tomorrow. I have been told this before, and then it doesn't happen. I have someone that is interested in Sugar.  I am happy because I know it will make DH happy, but I am sad because I am going to miss her. I am so attached to her. She squeals at me when she hears my voice. Well I will update you guys with pictures of the new guinea pig, and I will let you know if Sugar finds a home.



Caramel had a buckling


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's great! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 5, 2012)

So this is Peanut Butter. She is going to be seeing a vet on Thursday, so I can find out why she is losing her hair. I feel so bad for her. Just thought I would let you guys know. Hope all is well. Miss you guys lots. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope all goes well


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope all goes well


Thank you. I forgot to ask, do you have pictures of the baby? I need to read your journal. I promise, I will read it tomorrow morning. Thanks for being a good friend to me still.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always, here is the link http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16288


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Is peanut Butter cute or what???? Love that one!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 6, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Is peanut Butter cute or what???? Love that one!


Thanks. I can tell she is an older girl. To be honest, I am not sure how much longer she will be with me. I am making sure that she is having the best care. She gets special treats, good veggies and fruit, clean cage, nails trimmed (they were so long, she was having problems walking) I gave her a bath, and it made me want to cry, she had blood all over her body because she is nothing but scabs. I wish the vet was there more than just Thursday's, oh well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

Well the lady that wanted Sugar, said no because she had to fill out a paper and sign it. All it was saying is that she will bring Sugar back to me if she doesn't want her anymore, and that she will take care of her. Well if you can't sign a paper saying that, you won't get any of my guinea pigs. People don't understand. These poor thing's have been bounced around so much, and not takin care of like they should be. These girls will stay with me until they have a home, if that means they live here, so be it. That being said, my DH said I am at my limit.  Once I find a home for one, then I can save another. I understand, but it's still hard. Well hope that you guys are doing great. Take care everyone.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well the lady that wanted Sugar, said no because she had to fill out a paper and sign it. All it was saying is that she will bring Sugar back to me if she doesn't want her anymore, and that she will take care of her. Well if you can't sign a paper saying that, you won't get any of my guinea pigs. People don't understand. These poor thing's have been bounced around so much, and not takin care of like they should be. These girls will stay with me until they have a home, if that means they live here, so be it. That being said, my DH said I am at my limit.  Once I find a home for one, then I can save another. I understand, but it's still hard. Well hope that you guys are doing great. Take care everyone.


You poor thing....  it's hard but, I'd take them! What about people in other states? Just curious. I want to help!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I wish that you lived close, so you could take them. Sugar has become my baby. I don't like the whole out of state thing because I won't be able to meet the person. If it's someone on here that I get to talk to, yeah. The problem that I have, is people that have snakes love guinea pigs.  I know you want to help. You are great. You have already helped, I have the web site, so people can surrender their guinea pigs to me, and hopefully some day adopt. I miss talking to you as well. How are you?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Great. I really would like to adopt from your shelter but, I'm to far and the good thing is I hate snakes.  :/


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Great. I really would like to adopt from your shelter but, I'm to far and the good thing is I hate snakes.  :/


I know, I understand. Have you gone to my web site lately? I added a thank you page. 
http://fortheloveofguineapigs.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  *BLUSH* I'm trying to help more people with website building. Any BYHERS out there???? :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome, and thank you. That's great to hear. Hope you can help others.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I am still happy to have all four of my girls. It is crazy how many people are wanting to give up their guinea pigs. I have had to turn down 5 guinea pigs. Thank God, there is one other rescue that can take in more. I wish I could take in more, I really do. The people that are contacting me, are only wanting me to take their guinea pig. No one is interested in adopting. 

Jude is showing signs of getting older, and it makes me want to cry. He is our first dog that my husband and I bought together.

We were able to get a van for our second car, so I am happy about that. Now we don't need to worry about a second car when DH starts his new job the first of next month.

Hope all is well with you guys. Take care.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice to hear you found a van. Having a second car is always handy. We just got a new car ourselves since my little SUV is starting to wear out. We just bought a 2010 Dodge Caliber


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 11, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Nice to hear you found a van. Having a second car is always handy. We just got a new car ourselves since my little SUV is starting to wear out. We just bought a 2010 Dodge Caliber


Oh good. I was wondering how all that went for you. We don't have a whole lot of money, and we didn't want payments. So we bought a 2001 Mazda MPV. It has a newer engine in it, 49k, and it comes with a one year warranty. So it's a pretty good deal. We paid 3700 for it. I hope that the Caliber works out for you. Thanks for updating me. I sure miss getting to talk to you. Take care.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Oh Autumnprairie, what would I do without you? I think I would cry. You are such a great friend. How are the babies? How are you, I hope you aren't wearing yourself out. Take care, and hope all is well.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)

I am doing ok the heathens are bouncing everywhere and it looks like Annie my ND is next. I keep getting bruises on my legs since my goats semm to think it is better to walk through my legs than around them


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

How is PB doing?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am doing ok the heathens are bouncing everywhere and it looks like Annie my ND is next. I keep getting bruises on my legs since my goats semm to think it is better to walk through my legs than around them


 I love watching babies bounce around. I hope to see pics or maybe a video?   Yeah it's funny how they think we are like them and can take that. Hopefully you can heal soon, and they will go around. Thanks for updating me. Happy to hear that thing's are going well for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How is PB doing?


Thank you for asking, that means a lot. She is doing great. I had to make a different appointment for her. So it's next Thursday that she goes in. She is starting to get hair to grow back. She is my loudest squeaker. When she wants attention or food, she is all I hear. No matter where I am. I have a feeling that she won't be with us much longer though. Another reason why I can't wait to get her in, see if they can tell me how old she is.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 12, 2012)

So I wanted you all to know, I have the best DH. He told me this morning that I can keep Sugar!!!!  I am so happy. I need to take her picture off my web site. I get to keep my baby!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I wanted you all to know, I have the best DH. He told me this morning that I can keep Sugar!!!!  I am so happy. I need to take her picture off my web site. I get to keep my baby!


GREAT! Now you can rescue more pigs! Glad you got to keep your baby.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 13, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no I don't get to get more. Four is the limit. With vet visits, food, toys, and any meds are a lot of money. We are doing all of this out of our own pocket, so with my family and dogs, four is all we can afford. More than likely PB will be staying with us until she passes, which I am fine with. I would rather her be here and getting spoiled her last months. When I find PB a home or she passes, then I can adopt more. Thank you, I really am so happy that I get to keep her. She is so special to me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 13, 2012)

on keeping Sugar and probably PB but I understand the limit amount of animals DH tries to limit my animals too.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> on keeping Sugar and probably PB but I understand the limit amount of animals DH tries to limit my animals too.


X 2.  Oh, and Papaboid want me to tell your DH to let him know how that works out for him.  I have NO idea what he is talking about.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> on keeping Sugar and probably PB but I understand the limit amount of animals DH tries to limit my animals too.


Hubby says I can have as many as I want as long as they pay for themselves.  Well guess who keeps the books?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> on keeping Sugar and probably PB but I understand the limit amount of animals DH tries to limit my animals too.


I wish that I didn't have a limit, but at the same time it is good! I would love to have so much more. I want a puppy, goats, chickens, pigs, and sheep. Like my wish list?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 13, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I need to do!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

It is so hard having a limit on animals.  I have 6 goats now.   I can't keep more than that so when my babies are born I have to find homes for all of them.  OR rotate my stock.  I know who my foundation keepers are.  Preparing for sales is hard.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 13, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> It is so hard having a limit on animals.  I have 6 goats now.   I can't keep more than that so when my babies are born I have to find homes for all of them.  OR rotate my stock.  I know who my foundation keepers are.  Preparing for sales is hard.


It is, especially when the dang thing's are so cute! I would love to have goats, but DH said no. He promises me that when we get the property, I can have all the animals that can fit on the property. I said, ok you better remember that. I have a lot of them that I want, and different kinds.  He said, yup, but you have to remember what I said, ALL THE ANIMALS THAT CAN FIT ON THE PROPERTY! That would be hard to do. I would keep Momma. She is so beautiful.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day. 

So I found a vet that is willing to help me out with discounts. I am so happy and thankful for that.

I went to Fred Meyer to see what they do with their veggies that they don't sell. The guy told me that they put it all in a bio degradable bin. They used to give them to people, but then farmer's started saying that their cows got sick or died and wanted money. I can't believe people. That would of helped me out so much. Does anyone have other ideas?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day.
> 
> So I found a vet that is willing to help me out with discounts. I am so happy and thankful for that.
> 
> I went to Fred Meyer to see what they do with their veggies that they don't sell. The guy told me that they put it all in a bio degradable bin. They used to give them to people, but then farmer's started saying that their cows got sick or died and wanted money. I can't believe people. That would of helped me out so much. Does anyone have other ideas?


Dont know if this helps, but, the other day I saw an ad on CL and it went on to say- "Do you have a brush pile you dont want to burn?" "I will come out and pick up your brush pile that is free of trash to give to my goats as food".

I dont know how safe an idea that is, what with not knowing what poisonous plants may be in someone elses yard, nor knowing what pesticides they may have used, but an ad on CL for tree trimmings with an list of acceptable species could be a source of cheap additional feed for goats. I have no idea about pigs, but maybe an ad for small time gardeners and fruit tree owners to give you the right to pick up their excess and unsellables? Ive seen that kind of ad too. Also, sometimes you can get old bread from bread outlet centers, if they are cool like that. (makeing nicey-nice with an employee can yield freebies at certain places too)  

Maybe look into any co-op family gardeners? You could trade manure/compost for some of the harvest?

You never know, CL can be a shot in the dark, but you could come up on something that works for you.

Oh, and I have seen the occasional poster on BYC that has not been above 'dumpster diving' for veggies and fruit in those bio-degradable bins for their chickens- I dont know if that would be a good idea for goats or pigs though.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 15, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ideas. I have put on my web site that veggies and fruits would be great, but no takers. I have even let my neighbors know, if they have a lot of veggies that they no longer want, to give me a call. I wish that there was a way to get help, especially when you are doing everything with your own money. I don't want to be paid, I just wish I could get help with food or medical bills. Oh well, I love looking at the girl's and knowing that they have a better life now.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I canceled the appointment with the vet that costs a lot more, and made an appointment with the one that is going to take 25% off the bill. He said that it sounds like she has mites or mange. So Friday I take her in, and if he is right, it's going to cost $60. That is a lot better then the $90 that I was quoted at the other vet. I am happy to know that this vet will keep helping me out.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well I canceled the appointment with the vet that costs a lot more, and made an appointment with the one that is going to take 25% off the bill. He said that it sounds like she has mites or mange. So Friday I take her in, and if he is right, it's going to cost $60. That is a lot better then the $90 that I was quoted at the other vet. I am happy to know that this vet will keep helping me out.


Great that you found a good vet!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 15, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 15, 2012)

I am so pleased with this new vet. He said that I can bring Jude in on Friday as well. He has a really bad ear infection. I hope that this vet can help him, and keep the ear infection away. Our vet her in town, hasn't been able to do that. I think they look at Jude as a way to make money. Rather then making him get rid of it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am so pleased with this new vet. He said that I can bring Jude in on Friday as well. He has a really bad ear infection. I hope that this vet can help him, and keep the ear infection away. Our vet her in town, hasn't been able to do that. I think they look at Jude as a way to make money. Rather then making him get rid of it.


I know that makes you upset when a vet does not  care.  
They're is a rude vet down the street from me and a loving caring one a little bit farther for my goats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is frustrating. All I can think about when they are that way is, didn't you get into this line of business because you want to help animals? I would understand if I was rude, which I will become if you don't show me respect or my animals. Happy to hear that you were able to find a good vet. Thanks for the hugs, your so kind to me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope things are better


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope things are better


 There you are. Missed ya! Thank you, I will let you know. The appointment is at 2 today, and then I need to go pick up kids from school. I will let you know once I get back home. I am so excited! A little scared of the bill, but Jude and PB are so worth it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well.  Your a great animal mama!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That means a lot. You are so sweet. I will make sure to keep you updated.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you! That means a lot. You are so sweet. I will make sure to keep you updated.


*Blush* Well I'm just telling you the truth! It's awesome that you are opening your home to poor Guinea Pigs!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to hear. When I am putting out money, and the hours it takes to feed and take care of everyone, and no one wants to adopt, it makes it so helpful to hear every now and then. I love the idea of helping them out, don't get me wrong. I was just hoping people would want to adopt, rather then want to buy from a store or CL. Oh well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to type this out, so I can calm down. I wish that people would learn all they can BEFORE they get an animal. I know I made that mistake once, and I will NEVER do it again. When I have people calling me telling me, well my kid wanted it and now a week later, they want nothing to do with it. Then I ask what kind of food are you giving it? They oh it's the really nice kind, it has all kinds of thing's in it.  Do you not know that all that stuff is sugar? Or thing's that they don't need? Also, fruits are something that they need once a week, not everyday. Also, they need thing's to chew on, no not plastic. They HAVE to have their nails trimmed. How would they like to not have their nails trimmed? I know that guinea pigs aren't the only ones that have to go through this. I know dogs, cats, goats, pretty much EVERY animal that can be owned by humans can be mistreated. Thank you to all those who love their animals as if they were part of the family. Sorry for the rant, I needed to get that out before I blow up on the next person that calls and needs me to rescue.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

Well this is just not a good day. I was getting everyone ready for going, and then when I got a drink out for Katey, I dropped a gallon of milk on the floor. It went every where.  So I cleaned it up, and got everyone out to the car. We took off with my directions from Google. I was looking for a road that it told me to turn on, and I ended up not finding it. After driving for a half an hour, I came back home and called the office. I told them what road I was looking for, and she said oh it's not called that anymore.  Thanks so much Google. I put in the address on Mapquest, and it had the name right.  Thank god the vet will be in tomorrow, and they understood. So I go in tomorrow at 1:30. There are times like this, I wish I had a cell phone. I am so stressed I feel like I could cry.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

You poor thing.... I know when you have those tough days and everything goes wrong.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> You poor thing.... I know when you have those tough days and everything goes wrong.


Thank you. I hate these kind of days, when one thing goes wrong, everything goes wrong. I knew that I would have some people that would understand. Thank you. I just can't wait to get Jude and PB in tomorrow. I wanted to know what all was wrong them today. Oh well, tomorrow is better then next week. I will post once I find out whats going on with them. Again, thank you for the hugs and kind words. You have no idea how much that helps.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of them days too


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that.  I hope that today is better for the both of us  Know that I am here for ya!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 18, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

>


Thank you, it's much appreciated!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I am excited, I get to take the kids (Jude and PB) into the vet today. I was smart and asked for directions to the vets from the secretary! So I know I will be able to make the appointment today. So I will be cleaning the girl's cages (all 3) house chores, and taking care of kids, until it's time to go. I will try and get back on here to update you guys. No promises though, we are getting cabin fever and want to get out for a little bit. I hope that you guys have a great day. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

how did the vet go yesterday? The one good thing about having a bad day is tomorrow is a new day anmd don't let the bad day follow you, that is my philosophy and I am sticking to it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 19, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> how did the vet go yesterday? The one good thing about having a bad day is tomorrow is a new day anmd don't let the bad day follow you, that is my philosophy and I am sticking to it.


Everything went GREAT! PB does have mites, the poor thing screamed every time he scrapped her. He had to scrape until she bled, so he could see the bugs.  So I have to give her meds once every two weeks. Jude has an infection in his ear. So I have to clean that out with a wet cold cotton ball. Until it starts to clear up, if not I will have to take him back in. He said that Jude has to lose about 15-20 pounds. Jude is going to kill me. He is almost 100 pounds. You are so right, and thank you for the great advice. I hope that your day went better. Happy to hear from you. Thank you for asking.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 20, 2012)

Pb is actually being able to sleep now. She doesn't let out sad sounds. She would do the loud squeaks when the bugs would bite her. I didn't think that it would have started working so soon, but man am I happy that it has. I also can't wait for her hair to start growing back. Also, the smell to go away. I will show you guys pictures of her, when she starts to improve. I am happy that I took pictures when she first came here.

I will also take pictures of Jude, when he starts to loose weight. 

I hope that you guys have  a great day today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I could adopt PB!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 21, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I wish I could adopt PB!


I wish you could too! I really worry about her. Once she is done with the medication, I have to find her a home. To be honest, I don't want to. She is too old to be miss treated. I think instead of being a rescue, I have become a sanctuary.  Well either way, I will be taking in neglected guinea pigs, and giving them a better life until they pass or I find a good home.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish that I could do a dog rescue. It makes me so sad, and sick to see all the dumb excuses that people give. I know that my hubby would say no, and I am sure that Jude and Bear would want to kill me. I wish that I had more room, and more money. I would open up a rescue for so many animals. Well hopefully one day, I will be able to fulfill my dream and still be married.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

I will tell you what my Mom told me as much as you want to save them all you can't so say a prayer for each instead.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 21, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will tell you what my Mom told me as much as you want to save them all you can't so say a prayer for each instead.


 Thanks that's a great way to look at it. Any time that I am having a hard time with something, I need to just talk to you. You help me get through the tough times. I am sure my DH thanks you too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad that I was able to help.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am glad that we know each other.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I am so excited, DH has only one more week and then he starts his new job! I can't wait. No more young thing's trying to get down his pants. No more me thinking about how it wouldn't be good to go to prison.  

It has been raining and has been windy here. I love weather like this. I would much rather be at the beach, but here will do. Nothing is better then being at the beach when it's stormy. 

The girl's are doing great! (guinea pigs) I have been better about how much I feed them. I was spoiling them a little bit too much.  It's hard not to, with the life that they had before, but I do remind myself, it's not better for them to be over weight either. I can't wait to give PB her next dose of meds next Sat. I am sure she is going to be so much more comfortable. 

Bear woke me up last night. I heard him throw up and then I smelled it and almost joined him.  That was at 12 am. So I put him outside and cleaned up the mess. Trying to be quiet so I don't wake anyone up. So I used a flashlight. I hope that he just had something not settling, and he is ok. He is really tired today. He ate breakfast, so I am sure he is just fine. Jude isn't liking that DH and I are making sure he isn't getting any extras. I think he is thinking about biting us. 

The girls are doing great as well. (my human kids) Really busy, since they can't get rid of their energy. With all the rain.  I find myself getting more creative every day, trying to come up with thing's to get energy out!

Well I hope that everyone has a great day today. Take care everyone.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

I am so glad that he is leaving but you still can't  her so I will give you a  and keep my  that she stops calling or I might have to make a trip to Oregon


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so glad that he is leaving but you still can't  her so I will give you a  and keep my  that she stops calling or I might have to make a trip to Oregon


 You are too great of a friend.  Hmm would it be bad to  that she does, so you will come see me?  It would make my day.   I would hate to know that I took you away from your busy farm though. What would I do without you? Probably this  a lot. Have a great day, my dear friend.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

Well my Aunt had to put her dog down last month, and she is now looking for a dog. So I told her I would help. Oh my did I never think about how hard it would be for me. Looking is making me want a puppy again.  DH is going to kill me. I can hear it now. Woman, we have been over this so many times. The one good thing about it is, she is wanting a 1-2 year old. I tried to convince her to get a puppy, let me raise it to 1 and then i'll give it to her.  It was a thought. I could get my puppy fix that way.
P.S. Any thoughts on a breed. She wants a medium dog. The dog that she had to put down was 10 and she was a rottie/german shepherd. She is active on the weekends, but sometimes has to work. She loves to ride her bike. She would like a dog that can go every where with her, but be ok if she has to leave it at home. It has to be good with kids, cats, and other dogs. I know that she will have to get any breed used to that, but I know that there are some breeds not good with kids. Thanks to whoever can give suggestions.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 23, 2012)

Well with all the looking I am doing, and the stories that I read, it's making me  How can people put there dog out for stud, especially when it's pit? Do they not know how many are being put down? Oh that's right, they don't care. All they care about is there 600. I think that this all needs to be put to a stop. Maybe you have to pay a fee to be able to breed your dogs, and that money goes to the pounds. I don't know, but what I do know is this is just so sad. It makes me want to  How can people not care? I want to do a dog rescue so bad. Autumnprairie, I am praying, but it just seems to not do it for me. I want to help so bad. I thought I could talk to my friend. You seem to always help me. When Katey goes to school this Sep, I am going to find a shelter to volunteer at.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought you guys might like to see the girls out in the sun, and getting to eat grass.  The last one is the boys making sure that the girls are safe. They stay out there with them, especially when our red tail hawk comes around.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh and if you wonder why you don't see Peanut Butter, it's because she can't be outside. She doesn't have enough hair to keep her warm. I can't wait for her to be able to though. I am sure that she will be the one to love it the most.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the pictures they look like they are having fun. I wish I could be of more help about the dog rescue, If you volunteer at a shelter please make sure that it is a no kill shelter. I can see you bringing home all the dogs that are set to be put down.
You  have a tender heart and I like that about you keep up the good work


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love the pictures they look like they are having fun. I wish I could be of more help about the dog rescue, If you volunteer at a shelter please make sure that it is a no kill shelter. I can see you bringing home all the dogs that are set to be put down.
> You  have a tender heart and I like that about you keep up the good work


Thank you. Yeah they love being outside, I wish that there could be more sun, but hey I live in Oregon.  I wish that I had more property. I would start a dog rescue.  You know me too well. I will make sure that I volunteer at a no kill.  Thank you for caring. Aww, are you trying to make me cry?  I wish you lived closer. Thank you for the encouragement. You keep up the good work as well. You have a tender heart too. I love the pictures that you have of all your animal babies, keep them comin.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this morning is going to be a busy one. I have to change all three cages, and give all four girl's a bath today. On top of dishes, sweeping, vacuuming, dusting, and cleaning bathrooms. I love it when it's all done though. It makes me feel like a good mommy and a good wife. Plus the hubby can't complain about the animals because there is no smell and he doesn't have to do anything with them.  

I found out some disappointing news yesterday though.  I have known that I am allergic to hay, but when I hold the girls my arms break out. It looks like I have been bitten by spiders. Guess what, I don't care. I am keeping them all. I still hold them, and still let them lick me, even though it makes me look like a freak.  I love them. I will NOT become all those people that I can't stand. Oh I love my pet, but I am allergic so here. I have it to where Brie feeds the girl's their hay, so that way I don't come into direct contact, plus I found that way I am not sneezing my head off for the rest of the day. 

Jude looks like he wants to bite me. He looks a his treats and then looks at me. He sometimes even hits my arm up to where they are. I have them by the computer. I tell him no honey, you already had your 1 treat for the day. He lays down and lets out some grunts and huffs, I think he is cussing at me. 

Well I hope all of you have a great day, and a great weekend. Take care everyone.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I was able to get everything done. The girl's smell so good. It's funny, they freak out when they have the bath, but afterwards they are so happy. They jump around and make happy squeals. I noticed that PB has lost more hair on her face. It really has me worried. Hopefully with the second dose of her meds next Sat, she will have some hair starting to grow again. Well with the house clean, cages clean, and guinea pigs clean, it's now time for me to start getting dinner ready. You guys have a great rest of the weekend. Take care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well I was able to get everything done. The girl's smell so good. It's funny, they freak out when they have the bath, but afterwards they are so happy. They jump around and make happy squeals. I noticed that PB has lost more hair on her face. It really has me worried. Hopefully with the second dose of her meds next Sat, she will have some hair starting to grow again. Well with the house clean, cages clean, and guinea pigs clean, it's now time for me to start getting dinner ready. You guys have a great rest of the weekend. Take care.


You do too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I found out some disappointing news yesterday though.  I have known that I am allergic to hay, but when I hold the girls my arms break out. It looks like I have been bitten by spiders. Guess what, I don't care. I am keeping them all. I still hold them, and still let them lick me, even though it makes me look like a freak.  I love them. I will NOT become all those people that I can't stand. Oh I love my pet, but I am allergic so here. I have it to where Brie feeds the girl's their hay, so that way I don't come into direct contact, plus I found that way I am not sneezing my head off for the rest of the day.
> 
> Well I hope all of you have a great day, and a great weekend. Take care everyone.


How about allergy shots.  I had them and they worked miracles for me.  Worth thinking about.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think that will stop the itching? How much would I give her? This won't do anything to the meds that I am giving her now, right? I know it's the mites that are the problem, so hopefully the second dose will kill them. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe QM was referring to allergy shots for you to help with your hay allergy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's embarrassing. Nothing like thinking about the animals first. Well I will have to look into that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Katey and Brie are sick.  Katey has a horrible cough, a fever, and her tummy hurts. Brie has a horrible cough, and doesn't feel well. Oh and they both have bad headaches. This is going to be a long day.

I am so happy though, it's just two more days, and DH is done at his old job.   I can't wait. He starts his new job on Saturday. So if the kids are better, we are going to have a couple family days.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well Katey and Brie are sick.  Katey has a horrible cough, a fever, and her tummy hurts. Brie has a horrible cough, and doesn't feel well. Oh and they both have bad headaches. This is going to be a long day.
> 
> I am so happy though, it's just two more days, and DH is done at his old job.   I can't wait. He starts his new job on Saturday. So if the kids are better, we are going to have a couple family days.


Sorry your girls are sick. I hope they start feeling better soon.  We've been lucky this winter to not have any huge sicknesses with our boys yet (other than YDS ear infection last week).  for you while you take care of sick children. Hoping they get better and you can have some good family time before your DH starts his new job.  I'm happy for your DH that he can get into a better job.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that really does mean a lot.  We have been a little lucky. It sucks babysitting. Some parent's think more about going to work, then getting the babysitters kids sick.  I hope that you get to stay lucky with yours not getting sick. I also hope that the ear infections are done. I hope so too. We were thinking of getting to go to the beach! Thank you, you are so kind.  We are so excited for him to start. :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

I read this, and thought it was so great, that I would share.
I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter....the cast-offs of human society. I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal. And I was angry! "God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?"
God was silent for a moment and then He spoke softly. "I have done something," He replied. "I created You."
"The tail that wagged yesterday in hopes of a future, lies still in the landfill today thanks to those who would not spay or neuter!" ~ Doc Irene


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

Well Katey is still very sick. She coughs so hard that she threw up twice.  I hate that I can't do a whole lot for her. She is in a bath, getting her sinus's to loosen up a little bit. So far so good. Making sure she gets a lot of water, and rest. Her and I have movies lined up for when she gets out of her bath.  I hope that by doing all this, she will be better soon.

TOMORROW is my DH's LAST DAY!!!!!!!!! :bun  

I hope everyone has a great day today. Take care. Stay warm if it's cold where you are.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 29, 2012)

Well took Katey in and she has an upper respiratory infection. So there is nothing that they can prescribe for her.  So I went to the store and found some meds for her. She is actually being able to sleep right now.  I found out that my older sister has two sick kids, and one that has pink eye. On top of that she is now sick. Her hubby is gone for three weeks. So she is all on her own. I couldn't imagine having to go through all that and having hubby off with the marine's. Please be praying for her and her family. It would be much appreciated. Oh, and I can't remember if I updated you guys. My sis is in physical therapy and it seems to be helping her. So she might not need the surgery.  They are still trying to figure out what is wrong with Leesy.  Well I hope that you all are doing ok. Take care.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Sickness abounds.  I hope everyone gets better soon!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 1, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sickness abounds.  I hope everyone gets better soon!


Thank you so much, that really does mean a lot.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 1, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


 Thank you! Sure miss you. Hope you are running yourself down with be so busy. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now would I do that?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I think that was the cold talking. So glad you knew what I meant. I was trying to say DON'T and being. So sorry about that. Oh and yes my dear, you would do that.  You have a big heart, and you want thing's to be done.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

I am not feeling good at all today. I just want the next couple of days to go by fast, so that way I can get past the more miserable days. The girl's and DH are still sick. Katey has had this going on almost a week now. So the rest of us have a week plus to go still. I don't know if we will all make it. Hopefully this will be over soon. Sure hope none of you get this.

 I gave Pb her second dose of meds today, so I am hoping that I will start seeing even more results of her getting better. She just has one more dose. I am so excited. I had another person want me to take her two young guinea pigs. I had to say, wish I could, but I am full. I just can't believe how many babies are out there. People get them, breed them and then they are done. What is wrong with people?

It sure has been sad watching the news lately. I really don't have anything to be complaining about with my colds, compared to a lot of families. Sorry for complaining. Prayers go out to you and your families. Hope everyone is well, and have a great and safe weekend. Take care.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

http://portlandor.ebayclassifieds.com/livestock/hillsboro/nigerian-doe-w-blue-eyes/?ad=17298442
What do you guys think? Is that a good price for her? What should I ask? I am going to talk to my DH, she is small, so I am hoping he will be ok with that. I will need to find her a friend too.  I hope he says ok. You guys, please help me think good thoughts. Prayers are great!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

I think she is pretty.  But I don't know much about Nigerians.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I think she is pretty.  But I don't know much about Nigerians.


Thank you, I thought she was too. My DH should be home soon. Oh I hope he says yes. Thank you for looking.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

I have heard that Nigerians are talkers, is this true?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Well DH came home from his new job, and he was in a mood. I just found out why. The old meat cutter was there and he said so whose d--- did you suck to get here? He got in his face and everything. My DH was pissed at first and got back into the guys face, and then realized, hey I am not going to lose my job. So he backed down at let the guy yell at him. He said about 15 mins later the guy aoplogized and talked it out with him. He is still worked up about the whole thing. I gave him some time to calm down, and then asked. He said honey, please not tonight. So I will wait until tomorrow. Please pray for me and hope that he says yes. I am really wanting a goat again, and all the baby pictures make me want one even more. NOT saying that it's bad for people to post, I need to get my fix some how.  Ugh, sorry for babbling, I am just beside myself right now. On top pf all this I have a very bad head cold and a small fever.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well DH came home from his new job, and he was in a mood. I just found out why. The old meat cutter was there and he said so whose d--- did you suck to get here? He got in his face and everything. My DH was pissed at first and got back into the guys face, and then realized, hey I am not going to lose my job. So he backed down at let the guy yell at him. He said about 15 mins later the guy aoplogized and talked it out with him. He is still worked up about the whole thing. I gave him some time to calm down, and then asked. He said honey, please not tonight. So I will wait until tomorrow. Please pray for me and hope that he says yes. I am really wanting a goat again, and all the baby pictures make me want one even more. NOT saying that it's bad for people to post, I need to get my fix some how.  Ugh, sorry for babbling, I am just beside myself right now. On top pf all this I have a very bad head cold and a small fever.


Sorry your DH had a rough first day at work.  I totally understand the wanting another goat and having to get the permission. I've been wanting one for a while and DH is just not interested right now. I've also been wanting to get Logan in 4H and DH isn't being too supportive on that either. Hopefully we can both get what we want soon.  I bet you get your response quicker than I do! 

She is a gorgeous goat. I never would have thought of looking on ebay for a goat!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope your DH calms down and lets you get the goat.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you that means a lot. I have been wanting another goat for some time. I really hope that he says yes. I am really hoping he will change his mind since she is smaller. That would be great, if you and I got goats at the same time. We will see if I can get a quicker response. Thank you. I have been looking on there and CL for awhile now. I hope that might help you find some thing.   Thanks again. Do you know of any questions that I should ask?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hope your DH calms down and lets you get the goat.


Thank you Roll I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope you can get the goat she is a cutie, I love the blue eyes
Sorry to  hear that he had a rough first day.
Sending hopes and wishes to you for your new addition hopefully


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope you can get the goat she is a cutie, I love the blue eyes
> Sorry to  hear that he had a rough first day.
> Sending hopes and wishes to you for your new addition hopefully


Thank you.  Hopefully Monday will be a better day for him. Thank you for the hopes and wishes. I loved her blue eyes as well. That's what attracted me the most, to be honest. Do you know of any questions that I should ask?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

So after talking, and doing research he said YES!  That's what I did, after he told me yes. Can you believe it? He said, you have to do all the shelter building, and figuring everything out. I have to buy everything that they need before I can get them. So to all my friends on here, I need help with knowing everything that I need. I am so excited!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

Lets see if this will work. I have been talking to someone that is about 45 mins from me. They have Gingersnap at 150 she might be bred, Lilly 200 she might be bred, angel at 175 and jewels at 125. What do you guys think? I really like Gingersnap, Lilly, Angel, and then Jewels. I am still waiting to hear back about the doe I found first. I figured, it won't hurt for me to look, especially since they aren't responding. Sorry gingersnap is the only one that they have on CL. The others are in my email, but I don't know how to get those on here. 
Gingersnap
http://salem.craigslist.org/grd/2841888497.html


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Lets see if this will work. I have been talking to someone that is about 45 mins from me. They have Gingersnap at 150 she might be bred, Lilly 200 she might be bred, angel at 175 and jewels at 125. What do you guys think? I really like Gingersnap, Lilly, Angel, and then Jewels. I am still waiting to hear back about the doe I found first. I figured, it won't hurt for me to look, especially since they aren't responding. Sorry gingersnap is the only one that they have on CL. The others are in my email, but I don't know how to get those on here.
> Gingersnap
> http://salem.craigslist.org/grd/2841888497.html


GET HER! She's gorgeous if you can!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I just set up a time to go see her and another female that he has for sale on Tuesday. I really wanted the one that was in Hillsboro, but I still haven't heard from them.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok huge problem here. So the ones with the beautiful dwarf, the first one that I found, responded. They still have her.  Gingersnap is pregnant, and has beautiful blue eyes as well. What to do? I am still sick, but if the guy with Gingersnap is ok with it, I am going to go see her tomorrow. 

This morning, the van acted up. I am now a little nervous about getting the goats.  I am scared that it could be something serious. If I spend the money on the goats, I won't have anything to fix the van with.  All you goat lovers out there, what should I do? DH is at work, and I am sure that when he gets home, he is going to tell me what I will be doing.  This sucks. I get his permission, and now I might have to decide?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

This day sucks. I am so sick to my stomach trying to figure out what the right thing to do is. On top of it my head and body hurt so bad. I just want to go crawl back into bed and cry. I have it planned out of what all I am going to say to DH. I really wish I didn't have to figure this all out. Please make this all go away. This isn't happening, right? It's just a bad bad dream.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope everything works out and feel better soon


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry about all this stress.  Do you have the shelter and fencing already prepared for the new goats? If you don't I would be holding off on getting the goats till their area is prepared for them espcially since you are getting adults. If there is something wrong with your vehicle I'd be getting that figured out first before getting goats. Goats can wait but if you don't have reliable transportation you can't take your children places, and yu can't get the goats or other things you need. My first priority would be getting a car issue figured out. It could be something simple that your DH could fix (if he is the fix it type). I know you are anxious to get goats (I'm right there with you) but family comes first. We had to put our looking for a new doe on hold because we had to get another vehicle when my SUV started messing up on us and it was going to cost too much to fix it. I'm sure if you have to wait to get the goats that there will be something available when you are prepared for them and have the money available for them. 
Hang in there! It will all work out in the end. 

ETA: I hope I don't offend you by being so blunt.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope everything works out and feel better soon


Thank you. I appreciate it. What would you do? Honestly, am I being dumb for wanting goats when it might not be right?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry about all this stress.  Do you have the shelter and fencing already prepared for the new goats? If you don't I would be holding off on getting the goats till their area is prepared for them espcially since you are getting adults. If there is something wrong with your vehicle I'd be getting that figured out first before getting goats. Goats can wait but if you don't have reliable transportation you can't take your children places, and yu can't get the goats or other things you need. My first priority would be getting a car issue figured out. It could be something simple that your DH could fix (if he is the fix it type). I know you are anxious to get goats (I'm right there with you) but family comes first. We had to put our looking for a new doe on hold because we had to get another vehicle when my SUV started messing up on us and it was going to cost too much to fix it. I'm sure if you have to wait to get the goats that there will be something available when you are prepared for them and have the money available for them.
> Hang in there! It will all work out in the end.
> 
> ETA: I hope I don't offend you by being so blunt.


 Thank you. So what do I tell the guy that I set up a time with? I feel so bad for setting up a time. I just loved Gingersnap, and when DH told me yes, I went crazy. Why does the damn van have to do this now? We just bought the damn thing. No, your right. I don't have everything set up yet. You didn't offend me at all. I need honesty right now. I am really feeling selfish for wanting them, and thinking that I could figure it all out. I know I am being emotional even more because I am sick. I just really wanted to get the beautiful girls. Oh well, maybe in a couple of years. Thank you, I really appreciate your honesty.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call the guy you set up a time with and explain the situation. If he is a good seller I am sure he would understand and appreciate you calling to cancel rather than just not showing up. I know the ones who breed and sell on BYH get pretty irked when they have no shows or people that are late for appointments. If you set up a good relationship with this seller perhaps you can get one of his goats at a later time.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 5, 2012)

Marlow gave you some solid advice.  You need your vehicle to work, esp with children in the house.  Wait, and talk to your hubby.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I fina;;y settled down, after reading your first reply, and sent him an email. He told me that he was going to be helping his neighbor today, so I didn't want to bother him on the phone. So I told him in the email, that I have to get the van in, but I am hoping to find out what's wrong with it. If it's a cheap fix, we are still on tomorrow. If it's not, I won't be able to make it. I told him that it's really hard for me to be typing this all out, but I knew it was the right thing for him to know. I am not one of those people who just don't show. Even if it's someone that I don't like. Thanks again, you are a true friend.  I hope that he will be having more to find homes for if/when we can get them. He said that he was down sizing. So who knows. I hope so.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Marlow gave you some solid advice.  You need your vehicle to work, esp with children in the house.  Wait, and talk to your hubby.


 Thank you, much appreciated. This is so hard. I hate this. At least with talking to you guys, it's calming me down. I have a bag of used tissues in  bag because of how much I am crying over this. How pathetic, huh?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Thank you. It's much needed.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 6, 2012)

So DH came home, and said, what no goats? Can you guess what I did? Yup,  He said oh my, what is wrong? So I told him, and he said oh honey, I am sure that we will get this all worked out, and he hugged me. So I am now trying to still figure out what is wrong with the van. I am hoping that we can get it fixed, and then start saving up for some goats. The breeder told me that he usually has one or two up for sale. So hopefully when we get the van fixed, I can get one from him. 

We are having a problem with a woodpecker on our chimney. Any suggestions on how to get him to stay off of it?

We are also having problems with our 76 gas card. Never again, will we get a card from them. Once we pay this months bill, we are done.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

and more


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 6, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> and more


Thank you, that's so much appreciated. I can't have too many hugs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 6, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


Thank you. I haven't talked to you for a while, how are you?


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> We are having a problem with a woodpecker on our chimney. Any suggestions on how to get him to stay off of it?


You've got some kind of bugs in there.  Figure out what it is and get rid of them and you'll solve your woodpecker problem.  Ants would be my guess...they'll turn your masonry to "sand" and make your chimney a giant anthill (happened in an old house I used to live in).


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the news that I wanted to hear. I figured it was bugs, just didn't think it was ants. Thank you. I will let DH know that we need to get up on the roof. Thanks again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Well DH took the van today, he wants to see if he can figure out what is wrong with it. The mechanic said that he couldn't figure out what is going on. It wasn't acting up when I took it in.  So I hope that my DH can figure it out, and then we can tell the mechanic. If not, I am going to take it to another mechanic. I am not sure what to do if no one can diagnose it. I don't want to get the goats, and then have the van die on me and have no money. On the other hand I would hate for there to be nothing wrong and the goats get sold.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2012)

If you just got the van is it still under warranty? Or did you buy an extnded warranty for it?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> If you just got the van is it still under warranty? Or did you buy an extnded warranty for it?


We bought the van from a someone posting in the paper. The only thing that we have a warranty on is the engine, and that's for a year. I called him, and he said that as long as it has something to do with the engine and we didn't do anything wrong to it, then he will fix it for free. So DH wants to see if he has the same problems I did, and if so, he wants to talk to the mechanic. Hopefully then, the mechanic can tell us whats wrong. So that way if it is the engine, we can take the proof to the guy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

It is a beautiful day here. I have the girl's out in their pen eating grass. They are so happy. I have all my house chores done. I am hoping that I can get the lawn mowed tomorrow. I want to do some yard work too. Maybe even get work done on the garage? I have to go get kids from school soon. So maybe I can get something more done when I get back home. I hope that all of you are having a great day today. Take care to all!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Well another beautiful day here. I was able to get the lawn mowed yesterday. I also cleaned the garage up a little bit. It felt good to get outside and make the yard look a little nicer. I think that I am going to get Katey and I out of the house. I am feeling a little depressed today. 

DH took the van yesterday, and the dang thing didn't act up for him at all. We don't want to spend more money to take the dang thing in, and they just tell us, they can't figure it out. Well I hope that everyone has a great day. Take care all.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Well the van goes in once again tomorrow. Thanks to Autumnprairie, we might be able to get it fixed.  Katey and I got out of the house, and it felt great! I hate the blues. I have been talking to another breeder, and she sounds to be a better person to go to. She said that I can ask her all the questions I want, she even said that I am welcome to her place to see how she does thing's. So I figure, I will take the camera when I get to go. (as long as she is ok with that) I am really excited. I guess I will have to go from there, on picking. Of course, if all goes well with the fricken piece... I mean lovely van of ours.  I sure hope you guys had a great day today. Take care.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Quick,  go to the breeder.  Don't tell the van you are going, just casually drive over there.  Take the goat money with you.  And a poo pad for the back seat.  Then when you get there you will be able to casually stuff a goat in the back seat and drive home.  The van will never know what hit it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Quick,  go to the breeder.  Don't tell the van you are going, just casually drive over there.  Take the goat money with you.  And a poo pad for the back seat.  Then when you get there you will be able to casually stuff a goat in the back seat and drive home.  The van will never know what hit it.


 Thanks for the laugh. Much needed!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2012)

*blushes* Thanks I hope it is as simple as that


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> *blushes* Thanks I hope it is as simple as that


Me too. So happy that you are back on here.  That's what I really did too. I danced.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

So I was outside and I hear hi neighbor, what are you doing? I jumped up and said well I am cutting grass for PB. She said with scissors? Yup, she can't come outside because she doesn't have enough hair to keep her warm. The other girl's get to go outside. She laughed and said oh they are so lucky to have you as their momma. I thought to myself, isn't that what all momma's do for their babies?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

That means you're being a GOOD momma .....  Hey, so when those goaties a coming?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I am excited and yet nervous, I take the van in at 9. Here we go again. The breeder that I am talking to said that spring break would work the best for the kids and I to come out. So I can't wait. That is the last week of this month.  I am getting a little worried about PB, she is my loudest one, especially in the mornings. The last couple of morning's I have had to run over to her cage, and make sure everything is ok. She isn't talking much. I hope that just means that she is more comfortable now. Well I will let you guys know what's going on with the van, once I find out. Please say some prayers and cross your  that Autumnprairie was right.  Take care and have a great day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> That means you're being a GOOD momma .....  Hey, so when those goaties a coming?


Aww, thank you.  If I had it my way, they would have been here the day that DH said yes.  I am having to put my kids and van first. So once that is all figured out, soon. It will also depend on how much it is to fix the van. If it's a lot of money, it will be awhile.  Not sure how I will handle that. Thank you for checking in on me. Much appreciated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

So I was looking on CL and look what I found. Isn't he handsome? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/2893136527.html


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I was looking on CL and look what I found. Isn't he handsome? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/2893136527.html


VERY! With SPPPPOOOOOTTTTTTS TOO.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad DH said no to big goats, would of loved to have a doe for him to breed to.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I am ready to cry and pull my hair out and pack my bags and leave for a couple of days. Just got the van back. My mechanic said that the guy should be fixing all the problems for free. If not, we are looking at a huge bill. He has to pull the engine out. There is a lot wrong. Talked to the guy that we bought it from and he can't help until Monday because he is in Hawaii.  Not fair. I can't get my goats, but he can go to Hawaii? 
To make matters worse, PB is losing more hair. One side of her face is almost completely bald. I am trying to get a hold of the vet, so I can see when we can come in again. 
DH and I are having problems. We got into a big fight. So I am just falling apart. So sorry to tell a pour me story. I will give you guys an update, sounds like on fricken Monday.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

I knew I should have stopped looking at goats. This is just unreal. Oh well, next year. Hopefully.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

oh Chickie, I am so sorry to hear all the problems that have come up today.Know that I am here if you want to chat or call k?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> oh Chickie, I am so sorry to hear all the problems that have come up today.Know that I am here if you want to chat or call k?


Thank you so much.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thank you, much needed.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

>


 Thank you. I want goats so bad this is getting to be so hard.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

>


 Thank you. I can't wait for Monday.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

I was wondering, what is the best layer/meat bird? Is there such a thing as a rooster that doesn't crow much, is nice especially with kids, protects the hens? What do you guys use for feeders/water? Thank you. DH and I talked, he said that I can get some chickens. He knows it's not the goats that I want, but when we get the whole thing hopefully figured out with the van, we can get it figured out with the goats. I was also wondering, now that I am on the topic. What is better? To start off with a bottle baby or a pregnant doe? Thank you. Hope you guys have a great day! Take care and have a great weekend. Oh and what does your chicken coop look like? Nest boxes? We have had chickens before, just want to see if there are better ideas then what we had in the past.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 10, 2012)

maybe the guy you got it from will do the right thing ?  We can hope/pray that he does . . . life isn't fair I know and some days I feel like giving up on everything, but when I stop and think about all the things I am blessed with (usually because someone has reminded me   )  I start to calm down and then I start a new scheme/plan


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> maybe the guy you got it from will do the right thing ?  We can hope/pray that he does . . . life isn't fair I know and some days I feel like giving up on everything, but when I stop and think about all the things I am blessed with (usually because someone has reminded me   )  I start to calm down and then I start a new scheme/plan


 Thank you. I hope that he does the right thing too. You are right, I am blessed with what I have, thank you for reminding me.  O like the new scheme/plan idea too. Thank you very much, you brought a smile to my face this morning.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I was wondering, what is the best layer/meat bird? Is there such a thing as a rooster that doesn't crow much, is nice especially with kids, protects the hens? What do you guys use for feeders/water? Thank you. DH and I talked, he said that I can get some chickens. He knows it's not the goats that I want, but when we get the whole thing hopefully figured out with the van, we can get it figured out with the goats. I was also wondering, now that I am on the topic. What is better? To start off with a bottle baby or a pregnant doe? Thank you. Hope you guys have a great day! Take care and have a great weekend. Oh and what does your chicken coop look like? Nest boxes? We have had chickens before, just want to see if there are better ideas then what we had in the past.


My friend has a Buff Orp rooster that is the nicest thing ever. He has a loooowwww mellow crow and he will sit on your lap If invited. He is the only rooster and was raised with love and affection and I want him! I say buff. They're great for laying and some people do meat.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thank you. I will do some research on them today.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I hope you get your goaties soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well I am ready to cry and pull my hair out and pack my bags and leave for a couple of days. Just got the van back. My mechanic said that the guy should be fixing all the problems for free. If not, we are looking at a huge bill. He has to pull the engine out. There is a lot wrong. Talked to the guy that we bought it from and he can't help until Monday because he is in Hawaii.  Not fair. I can't get my goats, but he can go to Hawaii?
> To make matters worse, PB is losing more hair. One side of her face is almost completely bald. I am trying to get a hold of the vet, so I can see when we can come in again.
> DH and I are having problems. We got into a big fight. So I am just falling apart. So sorry to tell a pour me story. I will give you guys an update, sounds like on fricken Monday.


  so frustrating for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear this. I hope you get your goaties soon.


Thank you, that is much appreciated. I hope so too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you, it really is. What helps is talking to you guys and getting help or hugs.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help, I've been there a few times


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's frustrating beyond belief isn't it? I hope that this is the last time that I have to go through this. It seems you get to have a choice go to the lot and be takin by a dealer or go through a personal owner and be takin by them. I think it makes it harder when you think that there are honest people out there, and then you find out.. nope.  Don't get me wrong, I know that there are honest people, I think that it's just getting harder to find them these days. Everyone is out for money.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so excited, we went and bought 4 chicks today! I will post pictures soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am so excited, we went and bought 4 chicks today! I will post pictures soon!


YAH! WHAT BREED! I had a funny feeling that would happen. I was impatient for chicks so I ran and got rabbits. Back when I had no \farm animals.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

:bun 


 PICS?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Orpington chicks and 2 Sussex chicks. They had 25% off everything chicks and and $2 off the feed. I couldn't beet that right? So they are in one of the old guinea pig cages for now. So happy. DH actually wasn't too mad. He said yes, but not yeah go get them tomorrow.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> :bun
> 
> 
> PICS?


Yup, downloading them now. I will post them once they are done.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

So here they are!













Bear keeping an eye on them.




From his view.




Already sleeping. Comfy and warm. 




I loved this one, she was trying to stretch and almost fell over.




I hope I didn't post too many. I am so excited! :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

AWWW! 


YOU CAN NEVER POST TOO MUCH! I think you got 2 buffs and 2 brown leghorns.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> AWWW!
> 
> 
> YOU CAN NEVER POST TOO MUCH! I think you got 2 buffs and 2 brown leghorns.


Thank you. Well good because I am sure I will be posting more.  Oh, well I was told and the sign said buffs and then in the next one it said Sussex. I will go get the receipt to make sure. Hang on.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok 2 Buff and 2 Speckled Sussex. http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/133778/just-got-some-speckled-sussex-chicks-another-problem


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok sorry if this is a dumb question, but is there anything I can give the chicks for treats?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ok sorry if this is a dumb question, but is there anything I can give the chicks for treats?


scrambled eggs!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What?


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, wonderful treat for them!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, never would have guessed that one. Thanks.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for thinking that you were kidding.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 10, 2012)

blushes 

boy did I miss a lot


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> blushes
> 
> boy did I miss a lot


Yes you did! That's ok though. It was great getting to talk to you. Happy that you were able to see the new additions to the family.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ok sorry if this is a dumb question, but is there anything I can give the chicks for treats?


They also LOVE a mash. Just take their crumbles and wet them into a mash. They think they've died and gone to heaven. You can check out backyard chickens too, a wealth of info there. Just make sure you have some time set aside, you can lose yourself in that site!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thank you. I will try that out for them. Thanks on the BYC forum too.  I will make sure to do it when I have the time. Not sure when that will be . I am on here pretty much most of the time. I will check it out though. I love getting information.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

I love the sounds of baby chicks in the morning!  We have them set up in the living room. It's funny because the guinea pigs make squeaks when they know it's food time, and the chicks look around like what the heck was that. Oh I love animals. I wish that I could have so much more. Really what I would love is to have a rescue for all types of animals. It seems that when an animal knows you saved it, they are glued to you forever. Not to mention, it makes me feel so good and happy. I hope that you guys have a great day today. Take care all of you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

I heard that you should put electrolytes in chick water. Is this true? Do any of you guys do anything special to help them grow and stay healthy?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

How come my inbox can only have two messages in it, and then it's full? It used to be able to keep more then that.

Never mind, I was just being dumb. I never erased my sent messages.  Sorry


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep, sent messages are usually the culprit.  You can get more inbox space if you become a Golden Herd Member.


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I heard that you should put electrolytes in chick water. Is this true? Do any of you guys do anything special to help them grow and stay healthy?


I don't.

And I only purchased that green grow gel once and consider it a complete waste of money.

I might be tempted to add Apple Cider Vinegar to the water after some stuff I've been reading lately though.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

I never put electroytes in my chick water.

I did however, give them lightly warmed water for the first few days.  They seemed to drink it better than the cold stuff.  I did put a splash of Pickle juice in their water, which always seemed to help them be healthier.

After reading what Beekissed wrote about the apple cider vinegar, my pickle juice thing makes more sense, lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok good, that's what I thought too. It's a way for the stores to make bucks, while the "new" people start out. I noticed the guy didn't even try to sell any of that to me. Not sure why, but I was happy. How come the apple cider vinegar?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I never put electroytes in my chick water.
> 
> I did however, give them lightly warmed water for the first few days.  They seemed to drink it better than the cold stuff.  I did put a splash of Pickle juice in their water, which always seemed to help them be healthier.
> 
> After reading what Beekissed wrote about the apple cider vinegar, my pickle juice thing makes more sense, lol.


What does the pickle juice do?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

Well today is the day, I get to find out if the guy is going to fix the van or if he is getting the van back. PLEASE pray for us. It's much needed. I am going to make sure that I stay calm through all this. I am just worried about him pushing the last button. I only have so many that you can push, and then the beast is released. Well I hope you guys have a great day today. Take care.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

I've always felt that the pickle juice helped with crop and digestive health, as well as lessening the risk of coccidia and worms.  I used it on a regualr basis when I had my hens, giving them pickle juice in their water and sliced or chopped pickles as a "treat".  I know it worked with my birds, I saw puny hens come back pretty quick with a good dose of pickle juice.  I also used pickle juice as a dietary flush on birds bound for the table.

Then I read the following post by Beekissed:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17818

It just solidified my opinion on the pickle juice, and after reading that info, if I didnt have pickle juice available I would go with the vinegar.

BTW, it was my Granny who got me started on the pickle juice.  She had chickens her entire life, and was considered the "chicken queen" by some of her friends.  She was a wealth of knowledge when it came to the old timey home cures of chickens.  She would often pick mullein leaves by the armload to throw in her coop.  The birds would "waller" in them and then eat them, a quick and easy self treatment for lice and mites.  It worked, her birds had gorgeous feathers.  I used that method with my flock when I could find enough mullein, but it is so hard to find now, except directly by the roadside, and I just dont use roadside herbs.

I hope you'll read the info by Beekissed, it makes a lot of sense.  Gran would be thrilled to that information, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well today is the day, I get to find out if the guy is going to fix the van or if he is getting the van back. PLEASE pray for us. It's much needed. I am going to make sure that I stay calm through all this. I am just worried about him pushing the last button. I only have so many that you can push, and then the beast is released. Well I hope you guys have a great day today. Take care.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I've always felt that the pickle juice helped with crop and digestive health, as well as lessening the risk of coccidia and worms.  I used it on a regualr basis when I had my hens, giving them pickle juice in their water and sliced or chopped pickles as a "treat".  I know it worked with my birds, I saw puny hens come back pretty quick with a good dose of pickle juice.  I also used pickle juice as a dietary flush on birds bound for the table.
> 
> Then I read the following post by Beekissed:
> 
> ...


Wonderful thank you. I will read that for sure. I love info. Thanks again.  Oh I noticed you said chickens, so do I give the chicks the juice? How much?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well today is the day, I get to find out if the guy is going to fix the van or if he is getting the van back. PLEASE pray for us. It's much needed. I am going to make sure that I stay calm through all this. I am just worried about him pushing the last button. I only have so many that you can push, and then the beast is released. Well I hope you guys have a great day today. Take care.


Thank you, I really needed that.  I talked to the mechanic and he is going to call the guy I bought the van from. So far, I haven't heard anything from either one of them.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd just add a tablespoon or so to a quart of water. 

When they are a couple weeks old, I start giving them sliced/chopped pickles.  I'd do a small handful for about a dozen babies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'd just add a tablespoon or so to a quart of water.
> 
> When they are a couple weeks old, I start giving them sliced/chopped pickles.  I'd do a small handful for about a dozen babies.


Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 12, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I've always felt that the pickle juice helped with crop and digestive health, as well as lessening the risk of coccidia and worms.  I used it on a regualr basis when I had my hens, giving them pickle juice in their water and sliced or chopped pickles as a "treat".  I know it worked with my birds, I saw puny hens come back pretty quick with a good dose of pickle juice.  I also used pickle juice as a dietary flush on birds bound for the table.
> 
> Then I read the following post by Beekissed:
> 
> ...


That is very interesting, redtailgal! I shall have to try it with my hens. Especially as my mom went crazy last summer and made an obscene amount of dill pickles.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

Have any of you gone to www.lumosity.com it's pretty cool. Oh and just to let you guys know, my mechanic just called and told me that he is just now getting the time to call. So hopefully I hear something soon. The wind here is just crazy. Thing's are flying around, limbs are falling, and the noises are loud. Chicks are doing great!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

Well just heard from my mechanic. He pretty much laughed and said I talked to the guy and wow. So I take the van in on Wed and my mechanic is wanting it for two hours to have some diagnostic time. The guy that sold the van called and said I could give you a really good deal, if this doesn't work. He said first go get premium at chevrolet and buy a cleaner and put it in. Don't get more gas until it's on empty. If that doesn't work then come see me. I wanted to reach through the phone and  Unreal. He told my mechanic something different from what he told me. I really want to keep this van. So Wed is going to be the day, I decide. If we are looking at too much money, then we will give him his van back, and I will get my money back and go find another van. If it's not too much money, then I will pay for it and have my van fixed. So once again, please pray for me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 12, 2012)

can I talk to your Van guy?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> can I talk to your Van guy?


 Yeah, you get one cheek and I get the other.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

So what do you guys do for incubators? Thanks. Pictures would be great too.  Thanks guys.


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So what do you guys do for incubators? Thanks. Pictures would be great too.  Thanks guys.


Here's pics of my homemade incubator in my journal.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great! Thanks.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Well woke up this morning to snow. Can you believe it? It's supposed to be spring. Well I hope that everyone has a great day. Oh and I tried the egg with the babies and they wanted nothing to do with it. Are there any other treats that I can give them?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

I am needing a pick me up, so any of you want to help me out? How about you post the cutest picture or the silliest picture of ANY animal you want. Much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Well Peanut Butter isn't looking so well. She is my first one to talk to me when it's getting close to dinner time, I haven't heard anything. The poor girl just looks so miserable. I take her to the vet tomorrow. I just hope she can make it until then.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well woke up this morning to snow. Can you believe it? It's supposed to be spring. Well I hope that everyone has a great day. Oh and I tried the egg with the babies and they wanted nothing to do with it. Are there any other treats that I can give them?


mashed raisins, yogurt.

it is not spring here but summer 78 degrees and I am loving it


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 13, 2012)

Have some baby goat shenanigans to brighten your day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thank you.  Thanks needed the laugh.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4150_101_8522.jpg
> 
> 
> Have some baby goat shenanigans to brighten your day.


 Too cute! Thank you, I really appreciate you posting this. I needed it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

So I took the van in, and the mechanic hopes to have it figured out in two hours.  I take PB in at 1:15, so very busy/expensive day today. Please pray for me that it's not too expensive. If anyone still wants to post pictures, I would love it.  You guys have a great day, and take care.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_more_photos14.jpg


Oh my gosh, too precious. Thank you.  What kind of dog? I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

she is a mountain fiest, at least that is what we think she is. 



I will share a story about this squirrel at a park. 


My husband and  I took the kids to the park, while we were sitting at the picnic table t his squirrel came around the tree maybe 15 feet from us and watched us, so we started tossing him teddy grahams. Oh my, he was so excited.  You could just see the happiness in his face as he munched them up. 

Here he is munching on a teddy graham. 






Well, we also had banana chips at our picnic, and I was feeling bad we were giving him such a sugary snack, so I commented to my husband that we should give him something healthier. Of course, he thought I was being a fun sponge and commented about how happy that squirrel was and how much he clearly liked the teddy grahams. So we tossed him a couple more, no matter where we tossed those snacks, he would run after them and much them up really fast.  Finally, I said, "Okay that is enough junk food, here is a healthy snack," and tossed him a banana chip, he dashed over to it just as excited as he had been with the teddy grahams, picked it up, looked at it. and tossed it back on the ground. Turned and looked at us and chartered at us. Dang squirrel, nothing like my husband thinking he is right and I am wrong. Although I will admit we all got a good laugh out of it. The kids thought it was way too funny. 






I sure hope your day goes better and the care repairs are affordable. 

We just got an older vehicle on the road for our 16 year old, who just got her license and then 1 week later she ran it off the road and totaled it, so we are know looking to buy another used vehicle. Always seems to be something.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> she is a mountain fiest, at least that is what we think she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you. You are a great photographer. I loved the story. It means so much to know that people care. I mean it when I say, thank you.  I hope that you find a good reliable car for her. So is she ok? Yes, it does always seem to be something.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

here she is on the hay, one of her favorite places to play, she is 2 1/2 and around 25 lbs. 







here she is with one of our younger goats, who she is friends with and likes to spend time with. Her name is Bella.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> here she is on the hay, one of her favorite places to play, she is 2 1/2 and around 25 lbs.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_27b1.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I didn't know that she had more colors to her. How pretty. Bella is adorable.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a tough night, she was driving and had a girlfriend with her, they were both taken on backboards to the hospital and a series of x-rays done, My daughter also hit her face on the steering wheel and her knee under the dash board, or on the CB, we aren't positive, She was covered in blood, but it ended up being a couple smaller cuts. totalling 17 stitches. no broken bones, but lots of bruises. 

they didn't stay at the hospital over night, they were both released after the  x-rays and stitches. they both missed a couple days of school and my duaghter was on crutches for a week to 10 days from her knee. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kids found her while they were driving home, she was walking in a ditch on the side of the road, We figure she was 5 or 6 weeks old, she weighed a little under 5 lbs. She had never had solid food, based on her inablity to eat it, so we would make her a mash and spoon feed her for a few days until she got the hang of it. she is a good dog, good listener, but skitttish of strangers. Takes her a while to get used to new people. and she runs and hides when she is upset, which is pretty often.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, I couldn't even imagine going through all that. Happy to hear that it was some stitches and some bruises, and no broken bones. I bet that scared the heck out of her.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great that you guys took her in and took care of her, and kept her. I love hearing about stories like that.  Does she have one person that she loved to be with the most? I was just wondering because my parent's have a dog like that, and when she is uneasy, she likes to be by my parent's.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple weeks later we were driving down the road, and a deer jumped out while my husband was driving, she was in the 2nd row of seats. She screamed, he was slamming on the breaks,  and then she just starting crying and crying. It took us a little while to get her driving again. Of course she could drive on her own, but we started out with her driving with one of us in the car, and on a familiar road, She was very hesitant, she would slow down for everything, and you could see her hands shake on the steering wheel.  That was 4 or so months ago, she just had a court appointment for it, yesterday, because the police officer gave her a reckless driving ticket. Although there were no other cars involved, It is a law in VA, that if your car has more than 1,500 in damages, then he has to give a reckless driving ticket. Since she is under 18, in VA, that would have meant she would have lost her license until she was 18, she is going to be 17 in May.  The judge said, that as long as she doesn't get any more infractions until this July, he will drop the case and take it off her record. So we are limiting her driving a little bit. Plus we never replaced the vehicle, so all she has to drive is our family vehicle, which I dont' want her driving unless she has to. Now that we are done with the court date, we are going to look for a honda civic for her to drive. 

Which is what she learned on, but then we gave her 5 speed honda civic to her older sister, because she was needing to do more driving and her vehicle was getting horrible gas mileage, and we gave her an old 93, 150 ford, long bed, extended cab, truck to drive. needless to say that didnt' work too well. She had no practice driving it and we gave it to her the week she got her license, when she was going around a curve, on a hill, on a gravel road, she threw the back end over too far and lost control. That was a bad decision on our part to not work with her more in the truck. 

so many decisions to make when raising a family.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She seems to love being around all of us and our kid's friends, and the day care kids and their parents, as long as she has had time to get to know you. although she does seem to have a special relationship with my husband, But he would leave her sit up on his lap at night, while watching TV and I don't let the dogs on me. He kind of broke a house rule with her. "No dogs on the furniture or up on you."


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the poor girl. Well I hope that she is able to stay out of any accidents until July, well actually forever. I can't believe that you get nailed with a reckless ticket when no one else is involved. I don't think that's fair. I really hope that you can find a Honda Civic for her. Yeah I hear you on the learning to drive with a truck. I had to learn on a manual 89 Ford Bronco. That was so scary, but to be honest, I am happy. Now I can drive almost anything. Although the suv's and trucks these days are getting bigger and longer. I agree, so many decisions to make when raising a family. At times, too many. I really hope that all goes well for you and your family.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! Nothing better then a dog loving everyone.  That's great that she has that special bond with your DH. We said no dog's on the furniture too, but now they have their own spots.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Well just got back from the vets. Peanut Butter actually had to have a shot. So hopefully this will work, I take her back in two weeks. The vet was great, she only charged me $14.  I was stressing about the price. Well haven't heard anything from the mechanic yet, I will let you guys know, once I hear something. Please keep us in your prayers about the cost, and the out come of keeping the van. PLEASE


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope the van is that cheap  any updates


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope the van is that cheap  any updates


 That would have been nice. It was $500. So not too bad, but not the best either. We are needing to get tires for the dang thing as well. Do thing's ever slow down?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

Well this morning is starting off pretty good. Peanut Butter is herself this morning. The shot worked. So in two weeks we will be going in again. Hopefully this time, it will work, and I can see what she looks like with hair soon.  The vet couldn't believe how much hair she has lost. She also said that the other vet gave us the smallest amount of meds, and she does more of the meds, especially with what she looks like. Oh well, at least we have a good vet for my rescue now. 
The van drove so nice when I took the kids to school this morning.  So it was well worth the money. My mechanic wants me to go back on Monday, he just wants to check everything over one more time. I love my mechanic. 
We were finally getting over our colds, and then my brother in law moved in with us, and now Brie is starting to cough again.  He is also starting to cough. Oh well.
I am still wanting a couple of baby goats, but I know I need to wait.  With everything that we had to spend, and still need to spend, it wouldn't be fair to the family or goats. I love my chicks, they are so great! Well I hope you guys have a great day. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 16, 2012)

I am glad everything is looking up and now you get to save for your goats and supplies, I am off to work. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad everything is looking up and now you get to save for your goats and supplies, I am off to work. I hope you have a great day.


Thank you, I appreciate that. I am actually really worried about PB. This morning she was drooling. She is more active then before, but her appetite isn't there like usual. She did eat, but not what she normally does. I am praying that it's just the meds working. I will keep you updated. I won't be on here like I used to be. It's getting crazy around here again. I hope that you have a great day at work. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope she is ok . Whitney had a doeling today


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Hope she is ok . Whitney had a doeling today


I actually just had to put her down.  That's great to hear about Whitney. I am going out with DH and we might get a hotel. So it will be a while before I get on here again. It's really hard for me that I lost her. It's not fair.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 16, 2012)

So sorry you lost PB.  I hope you are able to enjoy time with your hubby and feel better when you return. You gave her a better life while she was with you, and that is something to remember.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry about PB.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sorry to here about PB, know that she was happy while she was with you.  
Enjoy your time alone with DH


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Peanut Butter.


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> So sorry you lost PB.  I hope you are able to enjoy time with your hubby and feel better when you return. You gave her a better life while she was with you, and that is something to remember.


Thank you, that is so appreciated. It was nice getting to have time away, but last night and the horrible dreams, and questioning myself. It was too much, I couldn't sleep at all. I do feel a little better, thank you. I still can't sleep. So I thought I would get on here, and I am glad I did. It's nice knowing you have people that care. Thank you, I hope I gave her a better life then she had. I really did try to get her better.  I appreciate the hugs too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry about PB.


Thank you, I can't thank you enough. It really does help.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry.


Thank you.  I really needed this tonight.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am sorry to here about PB, know that she was happy while she was with you.
> Enjoy your time alone with DH


Thank you. I hope she was. I just wish that the medicine could have worked. I wanted her to be able to get out in the grass, and see what it was like to be a normal guinea pig, and how great it really is here. I did enjoy last night with DH, thank you. We are going to do something with the kids tomorrow. They are having a hard time with it too. Thank you for the hugs


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear about Peanut Butter.


Thank you, it's a lot harder then I thought it was going to be.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thank you, I can't thank you enough.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you. This morning I took food over to her cage, and realized she wasn't there. The day moves on though, and we are going to do something as a family today.  Thanks for caring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

>


Thank you.  It's been a whole since I have read anything that's going on with you. You must be busy still? Take care.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you prayers and hugs.


Thank you, that means so much. Prayers and hugs are what my family and I need right now. Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry.


Thank you  It's amazing how much you guys bring smiles to my face. I can only hope I do the same for you guys.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 19, 2012)

Well got up this morning and it's snowing.  I can't believe this weather, does it not know next week is spring? Well it's going to be a crazy day today. Sure hope you guys have a great day today. Take care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 19, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well got up this morning and it's snowing.  I can't believe this weather, does it not know next week is spring?


I think it's the next day!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well got up this morning and it's snowing.  I can't believe this weather, does it not know next week is spring? Well it's going to be a crazy day today. Sure hope you guys have a great day today. Take care.


I am in shorts and tanks and have a sunburn, it will be 81 tomorrow


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are right, I was thinking of spring break.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, well it's raining, I mean pouring here.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

, that means you need to move here


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> , that means you need to move here


 I would love that. Being closer to you would mean I could have my goats.  Thanks for the hugs,


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 21, 2012)

Well woke up this morning to more snow, and then it's going to rain. They say it's supposed to snow tonight. Wow. I still have all four chicks!  I was wondering, is it normal for the chicks to be pecking at themselves? It looks like they are just cleaning themselves, but I want to make sure that they didn't get mites from PB. I am so excited, I am going to be leaving soon and I am having lunch with my mom.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 21, 2012)

My chicks would clean and prim themselves. If you're still unsure you can take a look at them.   for having lunch with your MOM!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

they are preening very normal, enjoy your lunch


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> My chicks would clean and prim themselves. If you're still unsure you can take a look at them.   for having lunch with your MOM!


Oh good, so happy to hear that. Thank you for responding. Also, thank you for the  I am a big momma's girl, and it did me good to see her. Are you still a busy lady?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> they are preening very normal, enjoy your lunch


So happy to hear that's normal, I was stressing bad. I did enjoy lunch, we had sushi. I  sushi. How was your sunny day?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

So I thought I would share what I woke up to this morning.
Jude and Bear looking for cats





Jude wanting a close up




He didn't like that his brother was in the picture, so he moved closer




I was trying to show you how much snow, but Jude wanted more pictures of him 




Hope you guys liked the pics. Have a great day and take care.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice pictures!  
You have snow and we have 75 degree weather here!

ETA: Have you been to my journal lately and seen the 7 new additions we have? We got 7 new chicks Monday!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Nice pictures!
> You have snow and we have 75 degree weather here!
> 
> ETA: Have you been to my journal lately and seen the 7 new additions we have? We got 7 new chicks Monday!


Thank you. I love your avatar. 75 degrees, that's what it's supposed to be like here, this time of year. Gove me back my normal weather.  I will check it out! That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

Sugar enjoying the sun, and a cleaned bed, even though they have already pooped a lot. 




Samore in the sun




Mellow, didn't want pictures, she ran from me. Camera shy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I thought since I took pictures of everyone else, I would take pictures of the chicks. 








Do they look like Orpington chicks? That's what the sign and the clerk said they were. Just want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

love the pics, and yes they look like ORPS. I hope you hold them daily they are such loves


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love the pics, and yes they look like ORPS. I hope you hold them daily they are such loves


Thank you. Oh good, I am so happy to hear that they are. I try to, but there are days that I can't. It's just too busy. How are yours doing?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sleepy and want a nap but I have stuff to do but still want to nap.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you on that, I am going to finish my lunch and then get off here, and go do chores.  I want a nap too. I think I am going to try and go to bed early tonight.  I hope that your day is a good one for you, and you can take a nap or get some good sleep tonight.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nap took some pictures  though


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear no nap.  For the pictures though. I still have so much to do, I was able to do some chores, and pick up kids. So I thought, I could sit for a bit. Here soon, off to more chores.  I will be looking for the pics.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am! Never really have time. Had to interview someone and been running around.
very busy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a good thing, in a way. I hope you don't wear yourself down.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well that's a good thing, in a way. I hope you don't wear yourself down.


I don't wear myself down; I just go to sleep real quick and sleep heavily!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 23, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I am happy to hear that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

I am so excited, my mom met up with my sister in Eugene, and brought my niece and nephew back with her. So we are all going to Enchanted Forest tomorrow. Well hopefully if the weather is nice.  If not, we are going roller skating or bowling. I am also so excited because DH had Tuesday off, and we are going to be building our chicken coop.  So excited. He said that at some point we might get some meat birds. Any that you think are the best? Also, he was talking about getting some game birds, any that you would recommend? Thanks in advance. Hope you guys are having a great weekend. Take care. I won't be on here as much, with it being spring break. P.S. I can't believe that I forgot to say this too, my baby sister is going to be taking the kids for a couple of nights.  I can't wait. DH and I are going to be having the house to ourselves. Well except for the brother in law living with us. So we will have it kind of to ourselves.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am so excited, my mom met up with my sister in Eugene, and brought my niece and nephew back with her. So we are all going to Enchanted Forest tomorrow. Well hopefully if the weather is nice.  If not, we are going roller skating or bowling. I am also so excited because DH had Tuesday off, and we are going to be building our chicken coop.  So excited. He said that at some point we might get some meat birds. Any that you think are the best? Also, he was talking about getting some game birds, any that you would recommend? Thanks in advance. Hope you guys are having a great weekend. Take care. I won't be on here as much, with it being spring break. P.S. I can't believe that I forgot to say this too, my baby sister is going to be taking the kids for a couple of nights.  I can't wait. DH and I are going to be having the house to ourselves. Well except for the brother in law living with us. So we will have it kind of to ourselves.


so excited for you, take lots of pics when you are out with the family. Can't wait to see the chicken coop. have fun today


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I had a blast.  I am going to post up pictures, and then off to clean the house. We are going to the zoo tomorrow.  Can't wait. It's going to be so much fun. I will make sure to post pictures of the coop when we get it up. Now I am not so sure if we will be doing that on Tuesday though, it depends on what all we are doing as a family. I know that we have to start soon though.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

The day at Enchanted forest with my family. 
Katey roping a cow.





Katey sitting on the cow. 




For those of you who remember me talking about Leesy, here she is.




My nephew Aiden. Isn't he cute? He is going to be such a ladies man. 




This is almost everyone, missing some DH's. My mommy is in this picture, she is my world.   It's G'ma and grand kids.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2012)

I am glad you had such a great time. 
 the pics. the kids are adorable


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Looks like a good time was had by all


Yes in deed. We went down a water log ride, and got a little wet, but it was so much fun. It's pretty much a roller coaster ride, but in water. Even though it was cloudy, and cold. There was still snow in some of the forest.  We are troopers when it comes to having fun.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad you had such a great time.
> the pics. the kids are adorable


Thank you,  It's much appreciated. Happy to know you liked the pictures.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 26, 2012)

What fun!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 27, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> What fun!


Thank you it was a blast!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

I am glad you had good time


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 27, 2012)

So I have pictures of the zoo.
Big black bear





Pretty bob cat




Big beautiful tiger




A chimpanzee




Cute elephants




My favorite, (well actually it's wolves, but these are my second. The wolves weren't where we could see them though.  ) Beautiful lions.




















We did this yesterday and then went to a pizza kids place. I had so much fun, but now I am ready for sleep.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad you had good time


Thank you.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the zoo pics.

Wolves are also my 'critter of choice'....Check out Wolf Park.  I'm lucky enough to get to go there pretty often.

http://www.wolfpark.org/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2012)

I love wolves also
thanks Rolls for the link it's great


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 28, 2012)

Loved the zoo pics.....thanks for sharing.

And that wolf park......it has photography seminars........... a match made in heaven!  Get the fudge ready Rolls.........Ima comin' that way soon as I convince hubby!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thanks for the zoo pics.
> 
> Wolves are also my 'critter of choice'....Check out Wolf Park.  I'm lucky enough to get to go there pretty often.
> 
> http://www.wolfpark.org/


Wow, this is cool. Thanks for sharing this site. We have a place in Tenino Washington. http://www.wolfhaven.org/admission.php I am hoping we can go this July.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love wolves also
> thanks Rolls for the link it's great


This is cool to see how many people love wolves. They have been my favorite ever since I can remember.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Loved the zoo pics.....thanks for sharing.
> 
> And that wolf park......it has photography seminars........... a match made in heaven!  Get the fudge ready Rolls.........Ima comin' that way soon as I convince hubby!


Thank you.
You are so lucky, if you get to go. PLEASE share the pics, if you get to go.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 28, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sigh.

This place has photography tours too.  Fortheloveofgoats......Might have to swing by Oregon as well.

Hubby told me to tell ya'll "NO MORE LINKS, JUST STOP IT RIGHT NOW"


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a question for all of you who have been on here for a while. Do you remember my goats that I used to have? Do you remember their names? :/













I sure do miss them.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the zoo pictures. I told DH recently we need to take the kids to the zoo again. We haven't been in about 2 years. It was a challenge when we went last time with 2 kids and it was so hot when we went that we only got around to seeing half the zoo. I told DH we need to go before summer when it is very busy and hot. I know the boys will love it if we get to go. We plan to go to the park this week or weekend and there is a wildlife area and a petting barn there so the kids will get to see some animals if we go to the park. I'll have to take the camera so I can take pictures to share with y'all. It's not majorly impressive and the petting barn annoys me because you really can't pet any of the animals unless they happen to be right by the side of their stalls. I know the kids are animal lovers so they will enjoy themselves if we get to go.

ETA: You had some pretty goats too. I can't wait to see what new goats you are able to get.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be great you coming out to Oregon.  Tell your hubby sorry, but it does look like fun.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I love the zoo pictures. I told DH recently we need to take the kids to the zoo again. We haven't been in about 2 years. It was a challenge when we went last time with 2 kids and it was so hot when we went that we only got around to seeing half the zoo. I told DH we need to go before summer when it is very busy and hot. I know the boys will love it if we get to go. We plan to go to the park this week or weekend and there is a wildlife area and a petting barn there so the kids will get to see some animals if we go to the park. I'll have to take the camera so I can take pictures to share with y'all. It's not majorly impressive and the petting barn annoys me because you really can't pet any of the animals unless they happen to be right by the side of their stalls. I know the kids are animal lovers so they will enjoy themselves if we get to go.
> 
> ETA: You had some pretty goats too. I can't wait to see what new goats you are able to get.


That's great that you are taking the camera. Can't wait to see the pictures. Our petting barn at the zoo is cool, but the animals to maul you, looking for food. 
Oh, and thank you. I miss them, they were so much fun. I can't wait either. I am so excited.  Thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

I forgot to tell you guys, DH started on the chicken coop last night!  I let him know that I will be taking pictures to show you guys, and he said WHAT, no. He was worried that you guys would judge how he did. I let him know, you guys aren't that way at all. I will take pictures when he is done.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

Well the person that surrendered Peanut Butter emailed me this morning, she wanted to know how Peanut Butter. Really, a month, almost two months later, you want to know how she is? Of course, I started crying when I told her what had happened. I haven't heard from her back yet. I hope she isn't going to blame me. I really did try everything I could.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well the person that surrendered Peanut Butter emailed me this morning, she wanted to know how Peanut Butter. Really, a month, almost two months later, you want to know how she is? Of course, I started crying when I told her what had happened. I haven't heard from her back yet. I hope she isn't going to blame me. I really did try everything I could.


 you are not to blame. PLEASE don't blame yourself


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I am trying to make sure that I don't. I just hate this situation. I still haven't heard something, I just don't want her hating me. I hate that feeling. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 29, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about her hating you.  She is the one who gave up her pet to begin with.  Her opinion has no validity.  You did the best you could for PB, something she refused to do.  She has no right to hate you.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

If she hates you, it will only be because her own conscience is eating at her, and that is definitely HER problem.  You did a wonderful thing, and gave that little animal the most love she ever had.  There is no reason for you to doubt a thing, and this person's concerns are way too little, way too late.  You hang in there and keep up the good work.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 29, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, thank you.  I still haven't heard anything. I keep telling myself that is better, then a bad email.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 29, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> If she hates you, it will only be because her own conscience is eating at her, and that is definitely HER problem.  You did a wonderful thing, and gave that little animal the most love she ever had.  There is no reason for you to doubt a thing, and this person's concerns are way too little, way too late.  You hang in there and keep up the good work.


Mamaboid! How are you? I hope that you are doing better. Your right as well. When I start to doubt myself, I will get on here and re read what all you guys wrote thank you.  You guys are great friends!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 31, 2012)

So earlier this week, I went out to check the breeder that is 5 mins from me. She is has two does that are left prego. So she told me that when they are born, I can have first pick.  It should be sometime next month that they are due. I can't remember the exact date. I will post pictures of the does that are prego.
I can't remember her name, but this is one of the does. She is one that is brown and white. I also, can't remember which one was bred to the blue eyed buck. Can you tell that I was excited? 

















This is Rebba. She is the reddish brown doe. 
















Oh and I found out, they are due 4/9 and 4/10 So excited! So what do you guys think?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

OHH! I LOVE THEM! Nigerians,fainters?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 31, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> OHH! I LOVE THEM! Nigerians,fainters?


Thank you, I fell in love too, I didn't want to leave there without one. She had so many bottle babies. They Are Nigerian Dwarf goats.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2012)

egads!  Look at that shiny balloon of an udder on the red gal.  poor girl.   

Can you imagine having that hanging off of you all the time, sloshing around when you walk?  A good under-wire wouldn't even help her! 

I love the face on the brown and white doe........I'd be excited too!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 31, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> egads!  Look at that shiny balloon of an udder on the red gal.  poor girl.
> 
> Can you imagine having that hanging off of you all the time, sloshing around when you walk?  A good under-wire wouldn't even help her!
> 
> I love the face on the brown and white doe........I'd be excited too!


 I was thinking the same thing. She had such a waddle to her. Maybe you should make one, you would make so much money. Thank you. I will make sure to send you guys the pictures when I get to see the babies. I want you guys to help me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

Well hello their my friends. I have missed all of you so very much. Have had some hard times, and still going through a little bit still. So I won't be on here all the time like before. I just really missed all you guys, and wanted to see how all of you are doing. I will have to get pictures of the 4 girls. All my chicks are now hens. We still have Jude and Bear, and the 3 guinea pigs. I will get pics when I can. Well I hope that all of you are doing well.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad to see you back!  Can't wait to see your chicks all grown up. Are they laying yet? I'm waiting on the chicks we got in March to start laying. I know some of them are getting close because they are getting bigger, redder combs. Hope your hard times get better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back!  Can't wait to see your chicks all grown up. Are they laying yet? I'm waiting on the chicks we got in March to start laying. I know some of them are getting close because they are getting bigger, redder combs. Hope your hard times get better.


Thank you. That means a lot.  I have to make sure to be a good girl this time though. I can only get on when I have everything done or when everyone is still asleep in the morn. I am downloading pictures now! Yes, they just started. Thank you, trying to work through them. Appreciate you caring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

So here are the eggs that we have so far. The white ones are from the store. The girls love going out and looking for the eggs. When they found the first one, I told them to put it in the fridge. Both of them almost started to cry. I asked them what the heck was wrong. They said, so we are going to eat their baby? No, we need a rooster for them to have a baby inside. lol





This in one of my Buff Orpington hens. Brie named her Golden




This is my favorite hen, pretty momma. She is my favorite.




This one is speckles




This is Golden eating the guinea pigs strawberries




This is all 4 girls. The one in the far back is, Katey's and she named her Cinderella. 




Picture of Jude and Bear watching over all the animals. 




This is our pear tree, we have a couple of pears growing this year! Our first pears off this tree.




Sugar coming out from eating her pellets. During the summer, they get to be outside. They love it.




Mellow and Sugar hiding from the chickens, and eating grass. Samore was camera shy this morning. I will get her picture sometime soon!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 27, 2012)

Those Sussex's are gorgeous!  Makes me want some. Maybe I'll add that to the flock next! Everyone looks happy and healthy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Those Sussex's are gorgeous!  Makes me want some. Maybe I'll add that to the flock next! Everyone looks happy and healthy.


Thank you. Yeah the girl's keep trying to say that they picked the Sussex's, and I tell them, nice try! lol They are so great! They allow us to pick them up. Well you won't go wrong if you do. Thanks, I think the guinea pigs look a little too happy. lol I have cut back on their food, well except Mellow, she is a little bit smaller.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so glad that you are back I have missed you! The pictures are great I  them hope to see ya soon


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so glad that you are back I have missed you! The pictures are great I  them hope to see ya soon


Thank you  I have missed you too. Thanks, I was hoping they were ok for ya guys. I have to make sure to be a good girl, and on;y get on when thing's are done. I don't have everything done yet, but I thought I could take a quick break. lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


breaks are good I just finished milking I have 5 to milk and don't get very much but practice makes perfect right


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss milking. Yup, you are so right! My Aunt is the one who got me into goats. She had Nubians, and she was the one that taught me how to milk, and how much fun farm animals are.  Congrats on the milk.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow your speckled sussex are so pretty! I really like the guinea pig pic too.. the one poking his head out of the carrier!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Wow your speckled sussex are so pretty! I really like the guinea pig pic too.. the one poking his head out of the carrier!


Thank you, much appreciated. That is Sugar, she is my favorite. She gets excited to see me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 1, 2012)

Well life just seems to get crazier and crazier! Why did I ever want to grow up? lol DH and I are talking about doing some big changes in the kitchen, can't wait! I went out to DH's work yesterday for his lunch and check. The whole plant lost power. So we stayed with him until 2:30 and then he came home with us. I love knowing the owners, they are great! They don't mind the kids and I there. I am getting to work on Sunday's as well. I love it. The second Sunday that I worked, we did 25 hogs. I am very proud of that, it was DH, the owner, and I.  We will see what all we have this Sunday. I know it will be smaller amounts, since the fairs are starting to die down.  we will see. Well off to do more chores. Everyone take care and have a great day!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 1, 2012)

I just looked at your updated pictures. I love your Speckled Sussex's. They are my favorite breed of chicken.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 1, 2012)

what kind of plans for the kitchen please elaborate


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 6, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I just looked at your updated pictures. I love your Speckled Sussex's. They are my favorite breed of chicken.


Thank you. My favorite used to be Rhode Island Reds, but now it's the Speckled Sussex for sure. They are so sweet, and beautiful.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> what kind of plans for the kitchen please elaborate


Well we want to rip up the floor and put hard wood floors down. We are pretty sure that the boards are going to need to be replaced as well. We want to put in new counter tops, a new sink and faucet. Oh and paint. We want to start doing some fixing up to the house. One for us and two, so when we want to sell the house, something's will have been updated. Thanks for asking. It has been crazy here. I am on a break now, and then it's back to work for me. Take care.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am wanting to add a room to my trailer.  Are y'all designing everything yourselves?  I've got so many ideas in my head, it just makes it spin.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 6, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I am wanting to add a room to my trailer.  Are y'all designing everything yourselves?  I've got so many ideas in my head, it just makes it spin.


Lol, I so know what you mean. I look at magazines for ideas. It seems that I am changing my mind every time I find a new magazine. My DH is ready to say just leave it the way it is. I really want a country home looking kitchen. When I see kitchens decorated that way, to me it feels like home. We have thought about taking a wall or or just half of it. Less cabinets for more room. What type of floor. Just when you think you have thought of everything, we find something else that we need to figure out. I am excited and yet not. How far are you to getting started?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 6, 2012)

We lost Mellow on Saturday. I don't think the people were honest about her age. I also think it was due to the heat as well though. Sugar and Samore are just fine. We were having to bring Mellow in and feed her by herself. She was looking a little thin, and I wanted to make sure that the other two weren't taking her food. We will miss you Mellow. Samore and Sugar are in the kids room with the ac. Katey asked me why she can't find Mellow. I told her because she died. She said oh, and then went looking for her. I explained to her what died meant (this isn't the first time doing this either. It's hard for me every time that I have to explain it. I cry every time.) She then said oh I can't hold her because she is dead. I said yes you are right and started to cry. She then cried with me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

So sory about Mellow.  We had to explain the same thing to my boys when we lost one of our hamsters (the friendlier of the 2 that we could actually handle). Fortunately they didn't dwell long on it. Logan (my oldest) did ask if we could flush it (all other pet deaths have been fish)! I had to tell him we don't flush hamsters.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

- I hate having to tell my kids an animal died. 

We measured out the space this weekend.  It's going to be 12 feet wide and 32 inches long. (This will be the first expansion so we will see how this goes before deciding on other expansion, like a bigger kitchen and spare guest room, and family room, . . . )  I'm going to try to build by the size of a piece of plywood (4X8) so maybe we will have to cut less, but we'll see.  However, when I built my chicken coop (12 X 24) I used the same measurements, so I'm hoping it won't be much more difficult.  I don't think the actually frame will be, it will be once we start putting the cabinets and everything else I want in  . . . gotta finish the breeding pen upgrade first tho


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so sorry about Mello, I hope that the girls are doing ok.
Can't wait to see pictures of the remodel of the kitchen


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> So sory about Mellow.  We had to explain the same thing to my boys when we lost one of our hamsters (the friendlier of the 2 that we could actually handle). Fortunately they didn't dwell long on it. Logan (my oldest) did ask if we could flush it (all other pet deaths have been fish)! I had to tell him we don't flush hamsters.


Thank you.  So sorry to hear that you lost the friendlier hamster. I remember when you first got them. So is the other one fine?  That's too cute, asking to flush it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> - I hate having to tell my kids an animal died.
> 
> We measured out the space this weekend.  It's going to be 12 feet wide and 32 inches long. (This will be the first expansion so we will see how this goes before deciding on other expansion, like a bigger kitchen and spare guest room, and family room, . . . )  I'm going to try to build by the size of a piece of plywood (4X8) so maybe we will have to cut less, but we'll see.  However, when I built my chicken coop (12 X 24) I used the same measurements, so I'm hoping it won't be much more difficult.  I don't think the actually frame will be, it will be once we start putting the cabinets and everything else I want in  . . . gotta finish the breeding pen upgrade first tho


Thank you. Yeah it wasn't fun at all.

Wow! You are so lucky that you are already this far. I am having to do a lot of this on my own. DH is really dragging his feet.  Congrats on getting this far! Good luck to you guys. Hope it turns out the way that you want it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so sorry about Mello, I hope that the girls are doing ok.
> Can't wait to see pictures of the remodel of the kitchen


Thank you. The girls are doing better. Katey is the one who seems to have a hard time with it. I told her that I would share Sugar and Brie said that she would share Samore, so that made her happy. I have been having them hold the chickens more too, and that seems to make them very happy. 
Thank you for saying something, that reminded me that I need to make sure to take before and after pictures. We are planning as of right now. Putting money aside, and hoping that my dear brother in law is out! So we can afford it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cloudy (the other hamster) is fine. He is just a look and don't touch pet though because he has a tendency to bite and I don't want the kids to get bit. I had wanted to try to work with him to get him more friendly but haven't had the time to do it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cloudy, what a cute name. Happy to hear that he is fine. Sorry to hear that he is a little stinker.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone want to run away with me? Between kids, the van, Dh, brother in law, and just not feeling myself, I want to run away. Will it solve anything? No, but at least for a couple of hours, I will be doing something for myself, and not have to worry about anyone else. I know selfish.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Anyone want to run away with me? Between kids, the van, Dh, brother in law, and just not feeling myself, I want to run away. Will it solve anything? No, but at least for a couple of hours, I will be doing something for myself, and not have to worry about anyone else. I know selfish.


tell them you are taking a week off and come see me


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 7, 2012)

you are welcome at my place too.  Nope, I don't think you are being selfish at all!! I know exactly how you feel - been there, done that and have the shirt!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that would be nice. A week off and getting to see a friend. Oh how I wish.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 7, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> you are welcome at my place too.  Nope, I don't think you are being selfish at all!! I know exactly how you feel - been there, done that and have the shirt!!


Thank you, how great it is to know: 1. that I have friends that would be willing to let me come see them, and 2. that have been through these times. I need to get a shirt.  Thank you for helping me put a smile on my face.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was having a really, really bad day yesterday (and feeling guilty about it because it was mostly about my kids) so I went and spent the night at a girlfriend's house and we went to check a new goat I'm thinking about buying - AND we shared a mixed berry cobbler (microwavable) with homemade whipped cream! I'm feeling much better today  - so that's what friends are for - to make us feel better or at least let us cry on their shoulders 

if you come down, just bring some rain with you, pleeeeease :0)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 9, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I was having a really, really bad day yesterday (and feeling guilty about it because it was mostly about my kids) so I went and spent the night at a girlfriend's house and we went to check a new goat I'm thinking about buying - AND we shared a mixed berry cobbler (microwavable) with homemade whipped cream! I'm feeling much better today  - so that's what friends are for - to make us feel better or at least let us cry on their shoulders
> 
> if you come down, just bring some rain with you, pleeeeease :0)


That's awesome! Please share some pictures, if you get it.  Happy to hear that you you are feeling better. You are so right! Thank you. Well I have no rain to bring with me.  We are getting the sunshine as well. Although today is a lot cooler. The re modeling is out, as of right now. My brother in law is not moving out.  He said that his friend doesn't have his money to move out. Our van is needing to get $1200 work on it. That is happening on Monday. The one thing that is great, once that's done, the mechanic said that the van is good for 100,000 miles. Having problems with DH and the kids as well. All I want is the kitchen to get done, and most of all. I want my boer GOATS.  One day, right?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 9, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

>


Some how, I didn't see this. So sorry! Thank you for the hug. Much appreciated.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

I am so sorry chickie I hope he moves out soon or he pays rent


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so sorry chickie I hope he moves out soon or he pays rent


Thank you.  Me too. Well DH had a talk with him, and told him that he needs to start contributing to the house. So we will see what happens. DH lost or had his gas card stolen yesterday. So when I called, the person that had it pulled cash out.  So when DH came home, I told him and he called. He canceled the card, and we are fighting the charges that aren't ours. Life gets better, right? I miss when thing's were simple and SLOW! So how are you?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

When it rains I pours it seems. I am doing ok getting ready for school.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> When it rains I pours it seems. I am doing ok getting ready for school.


Yes indeed. Thank God I live in Oregon, I have a lot of umbrellas.  Happy to hear your doing ok. I am so happy for school to start, well for my oldest.  I am going to be so sad when it's lil K going. Are you happy for school?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really excited for school and scared at the same time I am taking 5 classes in two days so I can still work MWF at the school. so between ,work and school and home I will be super busy but I looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, busy woman! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank God for animals, they can sure brighten the day.
So the chickens started coming into the house, once the dogs showed them how.





Bear chases them back outside for me.




Bear looking at me, telling me he did it, and mom they want to come back in. 




And the stare down starts. 




I love watching the chickens out by the grapes. They jump for the leaves, and every time, I die laughing




















I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2012)

That is WAY too funny!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> That is WAY too funny!


Thank you, I thought you guys might get a laugh.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 10, 2012)

that is hilarious!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> that is hilarious!


Do you love how spread out she gets her feet? I have tried to record this, but all you can hear is me laughing.


----------

